# The Person Below Me (TPBM) Pt. II



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 6, 2007)

nope but it would have been funny

TPBM has been in a fight recently


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 6, 2007)

Nope but almost got in one last weekend.

TPBM has had a boss from Canada and secretly wondered if they were all like Hussars behind his back.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm afraid not....

TPBM enjoys a good Absolut Vodka of any kind every now and then.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 7, 2007)

Not really, im a whiskey man.

TPBM will tell us about there plans for this weekend.


----------



## mkloby (Jun 7, 2007)

Learning Emergency Procedures for the TH-57B... I can't wait to get to the MV-22 since it'll be my fleet A/C.

TPBM suffers from CRS too like me.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 8, 2007)

Dont know what that is

TPBM 

Agrees with me that Adler looks like a complete fool with long hair


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 8, 2007)

No I am adler and I love long hair.

TPBM agrees with me that Hussars is just a complete fool.


----------



## Cyrano (Jun 8, 2007)

I agree, he listens to Backstreet Boys!

TPBM was a Spice Girls fan.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 8, 2007)

I was most certainly NOT....

TPBM is huge fan of boy and girl bands.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 8, 2007)

Welll its dancing music

TPBM say taledaga nights and was able to list off atleast 3 family members that Will Ferrell reminded you of


----------



## mkloby (Jun 8, 2007)

Not at all - my family is from Jersey... BTW Hussars - CRS is Can't Remember Sh*t.

TPBM is waiting for the last Sopranos episode.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 8, 2007)

OH HELL YEAH!!!!

TPBM watches Sleeper Cell


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 9, 2007)

Nope but I do like the Sopranos

TPBM secretly loves spongebob squarepants


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 9, 2007)

Yep, I'll admit to that one
TPBM has a massive hangover (I know I do)


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 9, 2007)

I had one on the weekend, yeesh,

TPBM went on a pub crawl


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2007)

Nope, sorry and I don't get hangovers for some reason either.... 

TPBM enjoys building models in 1/35 and 1/48 scale.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 9, 2007)

The P51C Mustang I am currently building is 1/72 scale

TPBM knows the difference between catsup and ketchup


----------



## mkloby (Jun 10, 2007)

I have no idea - I never really see "catsup" anywhere. I just thought that was how people with mullets and no teeth spelled it.

TPBM is seeking a commercial pilot class rating.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 10, 2007)

Nope dont care to have one. Happy with a PPL.

TPBM is still seaking there drivers lisence.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 10, 2007)

No, but a license to kill would be awesome

TPBM has unregistered weapons


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 11, 2007)

nope 

TPBM has killed something


----------



## Heinz (Jun 11, 2007)

yes, many brain cells probably 

TPBM wants fame or fortune


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 11, 2007)

I rather have fortune then....

TPBM has a few blanks after last weekend.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2007)

Nope...

TPBM at one time was suicidle.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm afraid that's true.....well beyond that now though... 


TPBM has the Jaguar E-Type as a dream car.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2007)

Nope but I know someone who restored one and drives it now.

TPBM has wrecked a Jaguar (I have unfortunatly)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 11, 2007)

That lucky (censored)....eeerrmmm...well....sod.

Nope...fortunately....not yet anyway.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2007)

No TPBM.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Sorry Adler.....

TPBM is planning to have Chinese for dinner tonight.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 11, 2007)

Yep, made myself a stir fry earlier
TPBM is going to have a curry tonight and regret it for the next 3 days


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2007)

Nope that I did not have.

TPBM does not have to work this week.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 12, 2007)

I wish.....

TPBM play the lottery every week.


----------



## Bf109_g (Jun 12, 2007)

No, Lucky. I'm too young...

TPBM is a die-hard war movie fanatic...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 12, 2007)

No, But im a but Im a Die Hard fanatic (the Movie Die Hard)

TPBM cant wait for the new Die Hard movie to come out


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 12, 2007)

Well.....

TPBM enjoys watching old gangster movies like, The Big Sleep and The Malteser Falcon.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 12, 2007)

There okay.

TPBM like chick flicks and not when they are with there girlfriend.


----------



## mkloby (Jun 12, 2007)

Haha - I'm sure that there are some that I wouldn't mind... usually it's the ones that are funny also, but not straight mushy let's hug BS.

TPBM is thinking about trading in their car for a new one.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 12, 2007)

Wish I had a car in the first place
TPBM owns a SMART car and is proud of it


----------



## Cyrano (Jun 12, 2007)

How can you use "SMART" and "Car" in a same sentence?

TPBM would like to own an Audi


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 12, 2007)

Nope, I want a Saab, or an old Mini
This is a SMART car (ugly isn't it)

TPBM owns a plane


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 12, 2007)

No thanks.

TPBM thinks US cars are greatly inferior to other makes.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 13, 2007)

Not even close.....! There have been many beautiful cars produced in the good ol' US of A.... Especially from the late 20's to late 60's or early 70's. Now all cars are (censored!)....

TPBM would love to own a 1962 BSA 650 Rocket Gold Star.


----------



## Desert Fox (Jun 13, 2007)

Im not that much of a motorbike fan, I do however like vintage cars
TPBM would like to own a 1963 Aston Martin DB5 (of James Bond fame)


----------



## Heinz (Jun 13, 2007)

Im a James Bond fan and I'm a petrol head and motorcycle nut do i qualify?  

TPBM
Thinks shred guitar is the best!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 13, 2007)

I like all aspects of metal guitar

TPBM would like a gibson les paul special


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 13, 2007)

nah, I want an Inderbinen alto with an Otto Link mouthpiece with a Rico Royal 3 1/2 reed
failing that, a baritone sax
TPBM hates the accordion


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 13, 2007)

I have never played it

TPBM likes the dallas mavericks in the NBA


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 13, 2007)

Don't watch the NBA....

TPBM is a HUGE Los Angeles Dodgers fan.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2007)

Nope I dont like Baseball.

TPBM is a 49ers Fan (I am!)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 13, 2007)

WHO?

TPBM is a fan of NASCAR and more so the old school of NASCAR....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2007)

Nope I think auto racing is boring especially Redneck Nascar.

TPBM likes horse racing.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 13, 2007)

I do not......  (Redneck NASCAR )

TPBM likes seafood.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2007)

I love Seafood. If it comes out of the water I will eat it especially Lobster, Shrimp, Crap, Raw Oysters on the half shell, Squid (Calimari), Muscles, Clams, Scallops, Halibut, Salmon, Tuna, Shark, Swordfish, Flounder, Grouper, basically any kind of fish....

TPBM loves Sushi.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 13, 2007)

Can't tell, I've never tried it.....

TPBM is going on car trip this weekend.


----------



## mkloby (Jun 13, 2007)

Nope - study all weekend long... my life rocks 
TPBM will state their favorite food.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sorry....don't really have a favorite food.

TPBM will now tell us which country NOT engaged in the American Revolutionary War was first to recognize the young American republic.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 14, 2007)

Morroco...(I think I read that sometime ago)

TPBM will tell us about the worst accident they have ever been in (any kind of accident will do).


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 14, 2007)

WRONG......Sweden!

When I was working for the Swedish State Railways in the repair shops, we had a freight car, for transport of fuel and oils etc. raised in the air to change wheels. When I was under it making some checks it fell down into the oilpit(?)....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 14, 2007)

No it was Morroco. I just looked it up again.

*Morocco was the first nation to recognize the fledgling United States as an independent nation, in 1777. The Moroccan-American Treaty of Friendship stands as the U.S.'s oldest non-broken friendship treaty. Signed by John Adams and Thomas Jefferson, it has been in continuous effect since 1783. The United States legation (consulate) in Tangier is the first property the American government ever owned abroad. The building now houses the Tangier American Legation Museum.*
History of Morocco - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Oh and you forgot your TPBM.

TPBM will tell us about there home.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 14, 2007)

That's funny......Adler.

Swedish–American relations are the transatlantic relations between Sweden and the United States, and between the Swedish and American people in particular.

Sweden and the United States have had strong ties since the 17th century. The United States and Sweden share a strong commitment to democracy, human rights, and freedom. Like many European powers, Sweden participated in the colonization of America that started in the 17th century. The first Swedish colony along the banks of the Delaware River was established in 1638. Sweden was the first country not engaged in the American Revolutionary War to recognize the young American republic. The Swedish Count Axel von Fersen was a distinguished soldier during the war, serving as an interpreter between General Rochambeau and General Washington. In 1783 the United States' Ambassador to Paris, Benjamin Franklin, and the Swedish Ambassador, Count Gustaf Phillip Creutz, signed a treaty of amity and commerce. 

Also from Wikipedia...

My home is not too bad at all. Quite large for a one bedroom flat. Nice large kitchen, livingroom and bedroom. It's a nice area too, southside in Glasgow.

TPBM will now tell us all which is THE best ever war movie ever made.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 14, 2007)

The US was not a nation in the 17th Century....

And I just looked it up again. In 1777 Morroco was the first nation to officially recognize the government of the United States of America.

If you go to the website of the US Embassy in Morroco it says the same thing as well. It also states the US consulate in Morroco is the oldest US government building outside of the US.
You forgot a TPBM again.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 14, 2007)

Nope.... Just remembered it....   

I wrote:

*Sweden was the first country not engaged in the American Revolutionary War to recognize the young American republic.*

I think that Wikipedia have made an arse of themself....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 14, 2007)

The TPBM was: TPBM will now tell us all which is THE best ever war movie ever made.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 14, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> Nope.... Just remembered it....
> 
> I wrote:
> 
> ...



Well the US embassy in Morocco says it was Morocco in 1777. I think I will believe the US embassy on that.

As for your TPBM every person has there own taste in what they think is the best war movie. For me it is Das Boot.

TPBM will tell us about there favorite book.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 15, 2007)

Okey dokey....Adler. I stand corrected. Maybe I should ask my grandfather, he might remember, he was there....

My favorite book? Oooh, I don't know, I'll have to get back on this one.

TPBM will now tell us the worst, as in cheesie, pickup line he knows.


----------



## Desert Fox (Jun 15, 2007)

Well, my personal favourite cheesy pick up line (i havent used it, for obvious reasons) is :
I've just phoned Heaven and told them I've found their missing angel

TPBM has used a cheesy pick up line, will tell us what it is and if it worked


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 15, 2007)

I was at one of my parent's friend's wedding anniversary celebrations (I was 15). Sitting between these two girls I said to one of them something along the lines of: "I don't bellieve this, I'm sitting between the two most beautiful girls here tonight"

It worked aswell  

TPBM has said a chat up line and gotten a slap because of it


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 15, 2007)

Nope never had to use such silly schoolboy tactics to get laid.

TPBM will tell us how they met there better half.


----------



## mkloby (Jun 15, 2007)

High school English class in 11th grade - I was so smooth, it only took 8 years to get her to marry me 

TPBM is going to couch potato it all weekend.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 15, 2007)

i have gotta work. grrrrrr

TPBM's computer crashed recently


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 16, 2007)

Nope, but did have my power supply fry on me a few weeks ago. Got it fixed the same day however.

TPBM using there computer mostly for gaming.


----------



## mkloby (Jun 16, 2007)

Gaming... I don't have much free time these days. I still have Hearts of Iron II Doomsday that I haven't pulled out of the box, and my wife got it for my birthday almost two years ago! Flight school's almost over...

TPBM will tell what they had for breakfast this morning.


----------



## Desert Fox (Jun 16, 2007)

Coco Pops...breakfast of champions!
TPBM did not have breakfast this morning


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 16, 2007)

Actually my wife made me an omlette while I was in bed and brought it to me with some toast and OJ. Aww aint that sweet.

TPBM will tell us about there dinner tonight.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 17, 2007)

I think its corned beef. mmm good.

TPBM is going to a fancy restauraunt


----------



## Desert Fox (Jun 17, 2007)

Define fancy. If fancy is having steak and chips on the couch, then yes, I am having a fancy dinner
TPBM is a Rammstein fan


----------



## Cyrano (Jun 17, 2007)

Used to be, then I realized that Laibach is Rammstein for grown ups.

TPBM has never heard of Rammstein.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 17, 2007)

I think I have, the name sounds familiar. Heavy Metal or something in that direction, right?

TPBM will now tell us why Napoleon lost at Waterloo.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 17, 2007)

He was French...

TPBM still lives with there parents.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 17, 2007)

Just moved back in with my parents because there's jobs round here that I want- Cambridge is just down the road so looking at places like the Sanger Centre etc.
TPBM has just moved house


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 17, 2007)

Nope lived in the same place the last 2 years.

TPBM will tell us about there favorite car.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 17, 2007)

Why tell when I can show you. Should I ever win enough money, this is the cars that I'd buy....










TPBM don't like Kawasaki, Suzuki, Yamaha or Honda motorcykles....


----------



## Heinz (Jun 18, 2007)

Nup I don't like japanese motorcykles, I do like japanese motorcycles though


TPBM is into rat rods and kustom kulture


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 18, 2007)

Darn spelling mistake.....! 

Indeed I am! The whole bloody thing and rockabilly!

TPBM is having a date soon....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 18, 2007)

Nope have not had a date in years, but I do go out with my wife.

TPBM has never had a date.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 18, 2007)

Made one with my wife to go to Sequim (pronounced skwim) and goof off. A few days in a hotel fighting my desire to not shop with my wife in antique stores and tourist traps without the kids sounds great. 

TPBM hates shopping with their wife/girlfriend.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 19, 2007)

Yes they take too long! My method of shopping is getting in, get the stuff I want and get out.

TPBM lives near a nuclear power plant


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 19, 2007)

I don't think so...

TPBM is now gonna explain to us Einstein's relatively theory...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 20, 2007)

sorry can't do

TPBM knows Einstein's relatively theory


----------



## Bf109_g (Jun 20, 2007)

Sorry, Screaming Eagle. I suck at science... 

TPBM is a computer geek


----------



## Heinz (Jun 20, 2007)

Not a geek but furious owner more like....they dont like me so i don't like them 

TPBM cleaned the house today.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 20, 2007)

Nope house is pretty clean as it is.

TPBM will tell us about there pets.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 20, 2007)

Sorry, don't have any pets....

TPBM is a workaholic.


----------



## Cyrano (Jun 20, 2007)

My labrador reever died a couple of years ago, but I "babysit" my godmothers dogs almost daily when I'm at home. Two Portuguese Waterdogs, 7 yo black male and 6 yo brown female. 

TPBM is a cat person.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 20, 2007)

No I am a dog and snake person, but I do have a cat as well.

TPBM is allergic to cats.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 21, 2007)

nope, I had a cat but it died a few years back

TPBM knows who Von Dutch was


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2007)

Probably THE most famous pinstriper in the world, well, was anyway.

TPBM is now gonna explain what channeling a car means.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 22, 2007)

Basically its where the chasis is attached higher on the car body so it appears lower without touching the under carriage.


TPBM is a Dream Theatre fan.....


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 22, 2007)

dont know what that is

Tpbm thinks there are too many mexicans in metallica


----------



## mkloby (Jun 22, 2007)

I thought all the guys in metallica were black???

TPBM has had the clap.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 22, 2007)

* guys in metallica are neither black or mexican  *

I can clap my hands................  

TPBM is going to have a BBQ on the weekend


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 22, 2007)

Actually yes I am tomorrow night at a friends house for here B-Day.

TPBM wonders why Hussars thinks there are too many Mexicans in Metallica.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 22, 2007)

Rob clearly is, I thought Kirk was but come to think of it hammet looks Philapeno

TPBM Thinks The Edmonton Eskimos will take the Grey Cup this year


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2007)

The who take what???

TPBM is a HUGE Star Trek fan....


----------



## mkloby (Jun 22, 2007)

Haha - never liked that show. It always annoyed me.

TPBM prefers helicopters over fixed wing aircraft.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 23, 2007)

tough one, can't decide

TPBM likes metallica


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 23, 2007)

I don't know, I can't decide both are good.

TPBM thinks, with all this increased chatter on metallica, there should be a thread devoted to that


----------



## Heinz (Jun 23, 2007)

yea man I dig metallica 8)

TPBM is feeling more tired than usual.....


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 23, 2007)

I was clubbing in London last night for a mate's 21st, I stayed up for 24 hours I'm knackered.

TPBM owns a guitar


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 23, 2007)

I wish I did..... I'd love to own a Gretsch.

TPBM is going to the local pickup joint tonight.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 23, 2007)

Nope. Taking the kids to a hotel to spend the night and play in the pool.

TPBM is a zymurgist.


----------



## mkloby (Jun 23, 2007)

I have no idea what that is... so I'm not sure. It doesn't sound like something that I'd be though...

TPBM is pissed off today.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 24, 2007)

no not really today is just another lazy sunday

TPBM wishes their sundays are lazy


----------



## Desert Fox (Jun 24, 2007)

I wish my Sundays weren't quite this lazy
TPBM has been off adventuring/exploring this Sunday


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 24, 2007)

Nope just went to a BBQ BDay last night and today I am going to go to the Saunas and do some relaxing in the Sauna Garden.

TPBM drank too much this weekend.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 24, 2007)

I did drink but no where near enough.................


TPBM has been on holiday recently...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 24, 2007)

nope

TPBM has saved enough money to go on a holiday


----------



## mkloby (Jun 24, 2007)

I do have enough money to take a nice vacation. Unfortunately, Uncle Sam hasn't given me any time off in almost 2 years!

TPBM will tell us their next planned vacation trip.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 24, 2007)

Will be in about 2 weeks, going up interstate to visit an aero museum and racing car museum, bathurst for anyone geography minded.

TPBM walks to work/school


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 24, 2007)

Nope..... I get a lift to and from work.

TPBM dream about going on a world cruise.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 24, 2007)

Nope sure dont. Dont care about Cruises. Am looking foward to hopefully later his year going to the Maldivian or Mauritsius Islands for vacation though.

TPBM has met a new girl lately.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 24, 2007)

I wish... 

TPBM has once test fired the German MG42 and was impressed with it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 24, 2007)

Nope but I have fired the MG3 which is a modern version of the MG42 in use with the German military today along with several other nations and I was impressed with it.

TPBM owns a WW2 rifle.


----------



## Cyrano (Jun 24, 2007)

Not a rifle, but a shotgun! My granpa looted it from a Russian company hq during the Winter War.

TPBM owns more than 3 guns.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 25, 2007)

Nope but my uncle did.
BTW, heinz, have fun at bathurst, I know I would Go FORD!

TPBM knows who Ricky Bobby is


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 25, 2007)

He is Will Ferells character in Taladega Nights.

TPBM did not think that movie was funny.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 25, 2007)

Couldn't tell Adler, haven't seen it.

TPBM would like to own the new Audi A-5.


----------



## Eco-81 (Jun 25, 2007)

Would love to have an A-8 (to many kids to fit in the A-5)

TPBM agrees that the U.S. Miltary should ditch the 9mm for the 45.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 25, 2007)

As a solider whos primary weapon was the 9mm, yeah it has no stopping power. I do like the more rounds you can carry though with the 9mm.

TPBM will tell the funniest thing that happened to them.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 25, 2007)

One time i saw my grandmother in the shower, her bush starts at her belly button

TPBM

Can lick his elbow


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 25, 2007)

No I can not, but I am disturbed by the image of Hussars grandmother.

TPBM will tell us the wierdest place they have done the deed with a woman.


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 25, 2007)

(in da Butt??)

In a Highway Patrol C-210 (on the ground) .. also an elevator and phone booth none of which was with Hussars grandmother.

TPBM

has a daughter I can date


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Still shivers by thought of Hussars grandmother*

No kids as of yet.....

TPBM has more than once been into an adult shop....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 25, 2007)

Yeah me and wife go to them sometimes.

TPBM is into S&M.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 25, 2007)

I didnt like that album too much, No Leaf Clover was a good song though

TPBM 

Wishes Dimebag was still alive


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 26, 2007)

Who?

TPBM owns a Gretsch hollow body electric guitar.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 26, 2007)

Nah i would prefer a gibson sg or a les paul special

hussars, i think adler wasn't talking about the metallica album dude

Lucky, hussars was mentioning dimedag darryl, who was in pantera and was shot on stage by an ex-servicemen

TPBM will explain to hussars what S&M is


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 26, 2007)

Sadism and Masochism 
TPBM brews their own beer


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 26, 2007)

Nope sure dont but I am going to start making my own wine.

TPBM has had major surgery and will tell us about it.


----------



## Cyrano (Jun 26, 2007)

Not yet, just waiting for the day... I have my tonsils and appendix still with me.

TPBM had his tonsils removed and can now scream like a girl


----------



## Cyrano (Jun 26, 2007)

...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 26, 2007)

Nope still have my tonsils but I dont think that would make you scream like a girl.

TPBM can sing soprano.


----------



## mkloby (Jun 26, 2007)

Definitely not. When I do sing though, it can always cheer the mrs up since it's that bad.

TPBM is in the doghouse with their better half.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 27, 2007)

nope, havent got a missus

TPBM's computer area is messy


----------



## Heinz (Jun 27, 2007)

Yep always is, I clean it every so often then I buy cds and they stack up somewhere....................

TPBM know who Brian Setzer is......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 27, 2007)

Yeap and Im not a fan.

TPBM will tell us about there favorite song.


----------



## Desert Fox (Jun 27, 2007)

My favourite song is either "Into the Void" by Black Sabbath, or "Asche Zu Asche" by Rammstein
TPBM does not have a favourite song


----------



## Heinz (Jun 28, 2007)

Nup i have favourite songs 

TPBM will tell us whats the most recent album they have purchased........


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 28, 2007)

The Lost Recordings and Let's Get On With It with Arsen Roulette and Losing My Mind with Chuy The Bobcats.......that's right, ROCKABILLY! 

TPBM will now tell us where he'd like to have a second home besides from where he lives now.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2007)

Well I am going to be building a Timberhome in Alaska but then that will not be my second home because that is where I will live. But then I would love to have a 2nd home (a small log cabin) in the middle of no where in Alaska to have as a summer fishing retreat. Also I would love to have a 3rd home in the Bavarian Alps in Germany. Boy do I need to win the lottery.

TPBM has a get rich quick scheme.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 28, 2007)

marry a rich chick...........

TPBM plays sport regulary


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 28, 2007)

Too lazy for that son.... 

TPBM run 10 miles every morning.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2007)

Not even when I was in the Army.

TPBM swims 1000m in a lap pool every day.


----------



## mkloby (Jun 28, 2007)

1000m swim... I don't think I've been swimming since the mile swim, other than the HABD mini-scuba breather training last month. I wouldn't consider sitting in the pool getting flipped around and breathing from a little tank "simming."

TPBM has big plans for the weekend.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 29, 2007)

Ya I do..........sleep 

TPBM is going fishing this weekend


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 29, 2007)

Friday: Sleep
Saturday: Sleep
Sunday: 9-12 am work and sleep......

Haven't been fishing since Robert The Bruce was King here Scotland.

TPBM has worn a kilt once.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 29, 2007)

nope.

TPBM knows how to TIG weld


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 29, 2007)

Actually i do, not that good, though, I can run an arc bead like a pro though
and a mig, and i have used a plasma cutter, and an oxi-asset torch

TPBM agrees that all highschool Art teachers are completely f*cked in the head


----------



## Heinz (Jun 29, 2007)

Yes.......No doubt about that!

TPBM has broken their nose.........


----------



## Desert Fox (Jun 30, 2007)

Nope, never broken any bones. A track record I'm quite proud of
TPBM is going camping in the near future


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes I am. There is a great lake where you can rent sail boats and camp.

TPBM is equally excited about the new Metallica sound right now!


----------



## Heinz (Jun 30, 2007)

**** I am off the wall with excitement 

TPBM thinks the new metallica album will kick some ass


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2007)

Whos new what????

TPBM secretly is a huge country and western music fan....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 30, 2007)

Nope I dont want to commit suicide from depression.

TPBM is apalled by the Whos New What? comment about Metallica.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 30, 2007)

Its a disgrace 

TPBM didn't get up until Noon today........


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 30, 2007)

No i was up at 6:30 in the morning as usual

TPBM plans on buying a cabin of their own one of these days


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 1, 2007)

My apologies to gentlemen Adler and Heinz. I'm sure that you know who is just as good as anybody elses you know what.... 

I wish Hussars.... If I could afford it, I'd buy a nice big log cabin in the pacific northwest, British Columbia (where I have relatives, Pitt Meadows?) or as far east as Montana. You got to LOVE those mountains.....

TPBM is like me a huge mountain fan.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 1, 2007)

I go Snowboarding twice a year at Marmot basin, mountains are awesome

TPBM is into Winter sports


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 1, 2007)

nope, not really.

BTW, hussars I lean how to TIG weld tomorrow

TPBM is a ford man (I know I am!)


----------



## Heinz (Jul 1, 2007)

aargh Holden all the way dude....................Some fords are nice but Holden runs in my veins..........

TPBM lives alone


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 1, 2007)

nope with my folks, heinz, come on man, holden is ****

TPBM has been to bathurst


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 1, 2007)

There was a Bathurst Drive in Sarnia 

TPBM

has been to Old Man Crossing


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2007)

Nope I have not.

TPBM wants to live in the country.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 1, 2007)

Screaming Eagle said:


> nope with my folks, heinz, come on man, holden is ****


tell that to my torana 

back in sync again........

Wouldn't mind having a house in the country where I can crank my amp up LOUD..............

TPBM is a motogp fan


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2007)

Nope dont like motor sports or any kind. Find it very boring.

TPBM will tell us about the sport they dislike the most.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 1, 2007)

depends, playing and watching can vary with me. 
But overall swimming bores me to tears every single time its on tv..........
In Australia we cant get enough of self promoting our swimmers, ah the horror, the horror.

TPBM is listening/listens to Frank Zappa


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeah, he's good, got Funkadelic on ATM though

TPBM will tell us who they think will win the Rugby World Cup this year.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 1, 2007)

Hard to pick throwing 3 out there South AFrica, All Blacks or Australia.

Im not a die hard fan keep my nose in about when its on.

TPBM isn't working on Monday 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2007)

Your right I have off tomorrow. Probably gonna go to the sauna.

TPBM will tell us how they celebrate the 4th of July (if they celebrate it).


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 1, 2007)

Wish all US citizens a happy 4th of July and drink to their health....

TPBM has once streaked.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 1, 2007)

Rugby club initiation in the middle of Sheffield
didn't turn up to socials after that
TPBM has heard of Amateur Transplants and think they're amazing


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2007)

No I do not.

TPBM is a naturist.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 2, 2007)

Heinz said:


> tell that to my torana



say that to my XY GTHO Phase III

Just kidding I don't have a spare $650,000 lying about 

No adler I am not a naturist

TPBM knows what an naturist is


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 2, 2007)

Yep he does....

TPBM takes ballroom dance lessons.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2007)

I used to. Me and my wife took lessons for a couple of years. Was lots of fun.

TPBM has 2 left feet when it comes to dancing.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 2, 2007)

Yep, can't dance, wont dance

TPBM used to do ballet


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 2, 2007)

Aye right! No chance.....

TPBM loves Sushi.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2007)

Actually I do enjoy it from time to time.

TPBM would like to try Rocky Mountain Oysters.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 3, 2007)

I dont eat oysters

TPBM loves oysters


----------



## Heinz (Jul 3, 2007)

Never had one......and they dont do much for me looking at them either.

TPBM plays an indoor sport.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2007)

Yeah doing the nasty with my wife.

TPBM has plans for the 4th of July tomorrow.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 3, 2007)

No i dont

but i did used to watch the fireworks from the other side of the Huron River

TPBM

Had a good Canada Day this weekend


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 5, 2007)

I live in Australia

TPBM lives in Canada


----------



## Heinz (Jul 5, 2007)

I live in Australia 

TPBM thinks maths rocks ( there cant be many )


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 5, 2007)

It's very useful but it doesn't rock
TPBM thinks geology rocks


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 5, 2007)

No not really, but I find it interesting.

TPBM is a Trekie.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 5, 2007)

Yep,
TPBM has pointy ears


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 5, 2007)

Nope

TPBM paints there fingernails.


----------



## mkloby (Jul 5, 2007)

Paints their fingernails??? I think I'd be facing a sep board for that! But, no - no paint is on my fingernails.

TPBM has a hybrid vehicle.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 6, 2007)

Nope....

TPBM enjoys a good chilled beer right now.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 7, 2007)

Yep earlier. Chilled beers have been killed.

TPBM wonders what whether three wheels are adequate.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 7, 2007)

One some aircraft they are...... 

TPBM is now gonna cite Robert Burns.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 7, 2007)

No I dont think I will.

TPBM is going to watch Klitschko fight tonight.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 7, 2007)

Nope

TPBM is sunburnt.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm afraid not....

TPBM has been to Guadalcanal.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 7, 2007)

I have never been outside of Aus

TPBM used to play d&d


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 8, 2007)

Not once
TPBM has fallen into the trap that is World of Warcraft


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 8, 2007)

Nope I am not one of these people that thinks video games are reality.

TPBM wears pink and is metrosexual.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 9, 2007)

ugh no and I certainly will never be. I think I will stick to my black band t-shirts thank you

TPBM thinks metrosexuality is bordering on homosexuality


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 9, 2007)

"Here comes the mirror men" you mean....  Maybe it's a close call. A walk on a thin line. Had to look the word up, since I've never heard it before. 

TPBM has a friend that is a metrosexual.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 9, 2007)

No I don't

TPBM is a GM man


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 9, 2007)

WHAT!? No way.....MOPAR!

TPBM agrees that FORD stands for Found On the Road Dead....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes I can not stand Ford. I have experience too my wife owns a Ford. I hate the ******!

TPBM is getting a new pet soon.


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 9, 2007)

Nope, the pet i have now is awesome
TPBM has never had a pet


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 9, 2007)

Nope I have had many pets over my lifetime so far.

TPBM is buying a new car soon.


----------



## mkloby (Jul 9, 2007)

I actually just bought a 2007 Ford Explorer. (I love Ford, it's my 4th Ford!) I got 0% financing, and it was a great deal. Had to get the third row seat since we're going to keep this for several years and the baby factory has already opened for business. Speaking of which...

TPBM has witnessed a baby's birth.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 10, 2007)

yes, on TV for school

TPBM like chinese food


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 10, 2007)

He does....

TPBM has been to Japan.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 10, 2007)

Best friend has for 9months.........

TPBM wants to be a truck/lorry driver.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 10, 2007)

Nope sure dont...

TPBM wishes to live off of other peoples money for the rest of there lives.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 10, 2007)

Naaah....rather my very own multibillions..... 

TPBM would like to dive to old shipwrecks.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 10, 2007)

Yes I think that would be fun and amazing.

TPBM would like to climb Mount Everest.


----------



## mkloby (Jul 10, 2007)

Nahhh - I don't enjoy hypoxia that much. Risking your life for something that is meaningless is just idiocy to me - especially if you leave behind a family.

TPBM watches way too much tv.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 11, 2007)

Nope, not really
TPBM spends far too much time on their computer.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 11, 2007)

Naaaah..... 

TPBM enjoy watching a good game of cricket.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 11, 2007)

Nope I hate cricket.

TPBM enjoys a good game of golf.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 11, 2007)

Sorry mate, don't have the right mentality, or know many and severe enough swear words to be a golfer...

TPBM is a eager chess player.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 11, 2007)

Nope but I do play golf.

TPBM has been on a WW2 Submarine.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 11, 2007)

No, but I still hope to one of these days. German, British, American, all would be good.

TPBM loves clam chowder. Mmmmmmmmm...clam chowder...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 12, 2007)

TPBM desperately need to get a shave.


----------



## mkloby (Jul 12, 2007)

I do need to shave - but it's only been one day. I wouldn't call that "desperately."

TPBM has a "molestache"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 12, 2007)

Dont even know what that is. Welcome back NS!

TPBM waxes there body hair.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 12, 2007)

Nope.....

TPBM sometimes help their SWMBO with their dresses etc when they need to be alternated or repaired, more often than not getting stung by the needles....


----------



## mkloby (Jul 12, 2007)

I have no idea what that even needs. Adler - from most of the pics you have posted, you probably do have a moustache aka "molestache" 

TPBM will reveal their plans for the weekend.


----------



## twoeagles (Jul 12, 2007)

I am off to Tennessee for a week of R&R. First full week of vacation
in 14 years!

TPBM has never visited the hills of tennessee.


----------



## mkloby (Jul 12, 2007)

I never did! I'd like to sometime though.

TPBM enjoys caviar.


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 12, 2007)

I've never really tried it before, and I'm not sure if I'd like to...
TPBM is an engineer


----------



## Heinz (Jul 12, 2007)

Hopes to be..........I think.........too many choices.  ( its definitely an option)

TPBM is currently listening to the rain outside


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 13, 2007)

Nah its not raining now

TPBM has recently bought a car


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 13, 2007)

Nope been driving the same Jeep for years.

TPBM is going to spend a weekend at the beach or lake this weekend.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 13, 2007)

Nope, staying put here Glasgow....

TPBM wanted to become a rockstar once.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 13, 2007)

I still do, well a jazz star anyway
TPBM is a rockstar.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 13, 2007)

Nope but I try and live the lifestyle sometimes. And would not bitch if I became one.

TPBM has a cold.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 13, 2007)

Yes I have, gives me that special grunt for singing heavy metal 
TPBM likes to edit posts


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 13, 2007)

Not really, unless I've made a huge mistake
TPBM is unbelievably cold, like me


----------



## Heinz (Jul 13, 2007)

Yea its a bit chilly at the moment


TPBM has had a portrait done of themselves


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 14, 2007)

Nope never really found the time

TPBM has a turbo in their car


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 14, 2007)

Nope but I have a really big engine!

TPBM car can tow 8000+ pounds.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 14, 2007)

My car can tow but not that much  

TPBM has seen waynes world


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 15, 2007)

Not yet, but my friends keep telling me I should
TPBM has a PS3


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 15, 2007)

I have the money, but I am waiting until it drops down in price

TPBM once wore braces


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 15, 2007)

I once had a 'plate'/retainer thing, but never braces
TPBM is as appalled by the Socceroo's loss to Iraq as I am (very appalled)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 15, 2007)

Not really because I dont care for either team.

TPBM does not even like football (soccer).


----------



## Marcel (Jul 16, 2007)

Wrong, played soccer myself 

TPBM is wondering wy "American football" is even called "football" instead of handball


----------



## mkloby (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't think about that. Calling it football is natural to me. That would probably only sound strange to a culture that calls soccer football.

TPBM is still in school.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 17, 2007)

Yup only 10 weeks left now roughly..............

TPBM is a blues fan


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 17, 2007)

Nah man, go the maroons! And if I recall correctly, we won this year's series

TPBM wonders what me and heinz are talking about


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 17, 2007)

Well, cricket?

TPBM would love to live the surfer lifestyle with birds, cars and music.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 17, 2007)

Not really, I prefer the Metal lifestyle.

TPBM has never had a girlfriend.


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 18, 2007)

Nope I'm a player 
TPBM can answer the following question:

If it is Saturday and the person sitting beside you is smoking a clarinet, then how many 7s can fit into an upside down 4?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 20, 2007)

wah????

TPBM knows the answr to fox's question


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 20, 2007)

47.3645434152822639835 x10 to the power -4
TPBM has a degree.


----------



## mkloby (Jul 20, 2007)

I have a poly sci degree and a marketing degree. Now, ask me if I use them???

TPBM thinks college is a giant scam.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 21, 2007)

Nope I do not. I went to college. I am a firm believer that college is not for everyone though.

TPBM dropped out of school.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 24, 2007)

nope still going

TPBM has regretted a decison they made in life


----------



## Heinz (Jul 24, 2007)

Regrett not learning my musical theory earlier in life..........



TPBM is a volunteer firefigher


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 24, 2007)

Nope sure aint.

TPBM dreamed of being one though.


----------



## Aggie08 (Jul 24, 2007)

No, I'm not brave enough to do something like that on a volunteer basis. A friend of a friend is a firefighter by profession though, and that is pretty damn intense.

TPBM is a pyromaniac.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 24, 2007)

Guilty as charged 
TPBM is an egomaniac.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 24, 2007)

Of course I am, why else would I biother to post hre 

TPBM love warbirds (Duhhhh)


----------



## Marcel (Jul 24, 2007)

Of course I am, why else would I bother to post here 

TPBM loves warbirds (Duhhhh)


----------



## Heinz (Jul 25, 2007)

nah hate em.............

TPBM is a teacher of some sort


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 26, 2007)

nope

TPBM loathes the teachers they had in school


----------



## comiso90 (Jul 26, 2007)

Possibly.. hard 2 say. I still refer to malodorous breathe as "NUN BREATH"...
12 years of Catholic schools!!!!!!

TPBM

Has killed at least 5 mammals.


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 26, 2007)

Never killed anything in my life...apart from the odd mosquito
TPBM owns an aircraft


----------



## Heinz (Jul 26, 2007)

various, but all in model form 

TPBM has seen a stage play recently


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 27, 2007)

nah I don't have the patience

TPBM goes to the ballet


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 27, 2007)

Nope but I do go to musicals with my wife.

TPBM enjoys the opera.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 27, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Nope but I do go to musicals with my wife.
> 
> TPBM enjoys the opera.



Nah, only rock opera 
TPBM plays bass guitar in a metal band


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 27, 2007)

I wish
TPBM can play a musical instrument


----------



## Heinz (Jul 27, 2007)

Guitar ( jazz, blues, metal, rock, classical ), drums, used to play keyboard a bit. I want to start violin next year sometime.

TPBM is going water skiing soon.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 28, 2007)

Nope but I will hopefully be going camping soon.

TPBM can not swim.


----------



## mkloby (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm not a good swimmer - but I have passed all my swim quals. I'm definitely not looking forward to my Marine quals again in a couple years. The Navy swim quals for pilots are far easier.

TPBM is planning a vacation.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 28, 2007)

I might be. I am looking into renting a small cabin in the alps right after Christmas with some friends to spend new years and then I would like to go to either A. Ireland (again), B. Rent a cabin in Finnland or Norway for me and my wife. C. Maldivien Islands some time next year.

TPBM will tell us what they did this weekend.


----------



## mkloby (Jul 28, 2007)

So far my wife and I went to this Irish Rest/Pub in downtown P'cola Friday night and had dinner... apparently Matty wasn't happy hanging out with us and didn't want to eat his squash there and started raising hell. Today, went for a 3 mile run (man it's hot), cleaned the house, and relaxed. Tomorrow we'll go to Mass and go grocery shopping, and I'll be studying.

TPBM takes a nap every day.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 28, 2007)

no but sometimes if I really need it I will

TPBM like me, went to a concert this weekend


----------



## Marcel (Jul 29, 2007)

Sadly not, but I signed up this weekend for a gig in september. 2000 people listening to my band!!!! The gigs are getting bigger 

TPBM: played in a stadium once


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 29, 2007)

Nope that I have not. I road crewed for a band playing in a stadium though.

TPBM is sick at the moment.


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 29, 2007)

Yes I am, and I feel terrible
TPBM has travelled to an historic battlefield


----------



## Marcel (Jul 30, 2007)

Yes, to the Grebbeberg.. ah well

TPBM has written something below this post


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 1, 2007)

Yes, yes I have

TPBM is debt free


----------



## mkloby (Aug 1, 2007)

Ha! Not quite. Not in bad shape, however.

TPBM drinks too much.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 2, 2007)

nah not enough!

TPBM is going to a party this weekend


----------



## Heinz (Aug 2, 2007)

possibly, group of muso's are getting together

TPBM is feeling run down..


----------



## Desert Fox (Aug 2, 2007)

I was yesterday, but not anymore I beat that damned flu
TPBM has seen the Simpsons Movie


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 3, 2007)

not yet
TPBM has seen the Transformers movie


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 4, 2007)

yep and I have seen the simpsons movie, go spider pig!

TPBM's car needs an oil change


----------



## Heinz (Aug 4, 2007)

Not sure more than likely though......


TPBM has metallicas S&M on DVD


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 5, 2007)

I have cunning stunts, some kind of monster, the videos and live **** but sadly no S&M

TPBM has paid their taxes


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 5, 2007)

Tax time was months ago and they actually gave me money.

TPBM has had a time where they did not file there taxes.


----------



## mkloby (Aug 5, 2007)

Nope - I never did not file my taxes. I ran the IRS' tax estimator for 2007 though, and did find out that I have paid roughly my whole lot of taxes for 07 already, and we're just about halfway through. I changed my withholding with Federal so they no longer take tax out of my pay for the rest of 07. Yeah baby!

TPBM owed a lot of money of their 06 taxes.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 5, 2007)

Yes I did, unfortunately.

TPBM wonders if the democrats will up their taxes if they get in office.


----------



## mkloby (Aug 5, 2007)

Holy Moly! The Return of Matt! I owed 750 beans to Uncle Sam for 06. I am terrified of an major increase in taxes compounded by a major decrease in defense expenditures if the dems take the White House in the 08 election.

TPBM is thinking about calling in sick tomorrow.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 5, 2007)

nah I like what I do

TPBM partyed hard on the weekend


----------



## Heinz (Aug 5, 2007)

I didnt party but I have taken a sickie!


TPBM always forgets to change the calenders


----------



## Marcel (Aug 6, 2007)

No, it's the 5th of august or damn, forgot it again, it's the 6th.

TPBM never pays attention during meetings.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 6, 2007)

No. I have too. They are usually my meetings.

TPBM wonders if our efforts to return to the moon are overly optimistic for a 2020 return.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 7, 2007)

I am, also skeptical whether they actually got there in 69. 

TPBM just bought a new car..


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 7, 2007)

Nah still have the EA Falcon

TPBM wants a flame job on their car


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 7, 2007)

Nope I like my cars to keep the stock color.

TPBM has spent time in jail.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 7, 2007)

Yep, with monopoly

TPBM has been in a serious car accident


----------



## Heinz (Aug 8, 2007)

no, unfortunately my mother was a few years back...


TPBM will see a movie soon..


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 8, 2007)

Nah just finished watching Rocky II today. "yo adrian, I did it!"

TPBM has been to a theme park recently


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 8, 2007)

Nope sure have not.

TPBM has been in a fight recently.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2007)

Nope.....sorry Adler.

TPBM enjoys squaredance(?).


----------



## Marcel (Aug 9, 2007)

Square dance? What's that, dancing in squares, dancing with squares or only people wo are square can do it? Well, I'm not square so sorry, no 
TPBM has to rush to catch a train


----------



## Heinz (Aug 9, 2007)

well........sorry gotta go..................

TPBM enjoys sitting up late at night


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 9, 2007)

Sometimes yeah. In the summer time I enjoy sitting outside in the garden with the wife and enjoying a bottle of wine till the wee hours.

TPBM will tell us what they had for dinner.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 9, 2007)

Actually, we ate out. She had the broiled flounder and I had the 
fried shrimp.

TPBM is afraid of heights

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm afraid not....  
TPBM would like to learn how to tap dance



DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Sometimes yeah. In the summer time I enjoy sitting outside in the garden with the wife and enjoying a bottle of wine till the wee hours.
> 
> TPBM will tell us what they had for dinner.



Then a visit to north of Sweden would suit you then Adler, 24 hour daylight for three months during the summer....plenty of wine to be finished.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 10, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> Then a visit to north of Sweden would suit you then Adler, 24 hour daylight for three months during the summer....plenty of wine to be finished.



I can get that in Alaska as well...



Lucky13 said:


> TPBM would like to learn how to tap dance



Nope I sure dont wish to learn how, but I did get something very similiar to one from my wife about 2 hours ago.....8) 

TPBM cant wait for the NFL season to start up.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't think so, not a football fan. Havn't watched a pro game since they
gave "Bubba" Smith (?) a $5,000.00 bonus for breaking a QB's leg.

TPBM is good looking, single and very rich.

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 10, 2007)

At least you got the "good looking" part right.  

TPBM likes to shop with his wife (at malls).


----------



## mkloby (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh Jesus! I hate the mall. The only shopping I really get excited about is gun shopping and car shopping. My wife likes to stop at the mall on Sundays since it is "conveniently" on the way home from Church. As if Old Navy, Gap, or any other damn store has anything new that they didn't have 7 days ago!

TPBM just recently bought a new gun.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 11, 2007)

No I haven't, I'm underage

TPBM is a competition shooter


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 11, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I can get that in Alaska as well...


True mate, forgot about that.....(hangs head in shame)



Screaming Eagle said:


> No I haven't, I'm underage
> TPBM is a competition shooter


Nope, sorry.

TPBM went to a strip bar last weekend.


----------



## trackend (Aug 11, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> TPBM went to a strip bar last weekend.



Made quite a bit of cash. 
I have to do something to supplement my pension

TPBM

Will tell us all about fly by wire


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 11, 2007)

Nope I have done so allready on numerous occasions. You can find the threads that I did so in.

TPBM has a cat that pissed on there clothes recently.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 11, 2007)

Used to have cats, they were wellbehaved though.

TPBM is a firm believer in ghosts and the supernatural.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 11, 2007)

Yes, I do.... to some extent. I do not believe there are harmful "spirits"
tho.

TPBM likes to sleep in the nude.

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 11, 2007)

I do. I can not stand sleeping with clothes on. But then again I also go to German Saunas which are Coed and Nude.... 

TPBM thinks that is ing and could never see themselves in a Nude Coed Sauna.


----------



## trackend (Aug 11, 2007)

Nope I don't think its a little blue man with ing on the end 
But yes I couldn't see myself in one as the mirrors all steam up.

TPBM thinks it's time to have a beer and will buy a round


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 11, 2007)

Like the song says "It's 5:00 somewhere". Heck, I'll buy a round anytime.

TPBM is ready to retire.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 11, 2007)

Nope, not by a long shot. Still have 34 years to go  Thanks for the beer by the way, cheers.
TPBM works 60 hours a week


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 11, 2007)

Nope, only about 40....

TPBM enjoys a good detective story.


----------



## trackend (Aug 11, 2007)

I do like a good detective story but I also do work a 60 hour week and am more than ready to retire 5 years and counting yippee.
however TPBM would like to sign up for a Spitfire flight

Tiger Airways - Spitfire Flight


----------



## Bf109_g (Aug 11, 2007)

Yeah, I would like to. 

TPBM is a fan of "Band of Brothers".


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 11, 2007)

Big time! And a bigger fan of _Saving Private Ryan_.

TPBM loves BBQ chicken pizza.


----------



## Bf109_g (Aug 11, 2007)

Yeah! 

TPBM has gone to the movies to see Diehard 4.0


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 11, 2007)

Nope.

TPBM never has any idea of what's going on.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Aug 11, 2007)

Who me? 

TPBM has had a burned supper.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 11, 2007)

No.... we had hamburgers on the grill, and I cooked.

TPBM snores.....


----------



## mkloby (Aug 11, 2007)

Nope. If I did - the Mrs would beat me blind.

TPBM has never been aboard a battleship.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 11, 2007)

You just rub it in, why don't you.....! 

TPBM has been to USS Yorktown.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Aug 12, 2007)

No, but I did go to the USS Alabama before I was 10, I think. 

TPBM is going to the top of a skyscraper 88 stories high today.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 12, 2007)

No just staying here at home

TPBM feels like chinese tonight


----------



## trackend (Aug 12, 2007)

Ahh So

TPBM Is going to go out for the day on Sunday


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 12, 2007)

Might go for a pint or two of Guinness.

TPBM has a severe hangover this morning.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 12, 2007)

Nope only had 3 beers last night at the pub.

TPBM went sailing this weekend.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 12, 2007)

No...... but I did cut the lawn.

TPBM needs to clean out his garage.

Charles


----------



## mkloby (Aug 12, 2007)

I don't have a garage - so that would be a no.

TPBM is having steak for dinner tonight.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 12, 2007)

Nope eating Tortellini and some other Italian stuff I will eat a Steak tomorrow or Tuesday.

TPBM will have the house to themselves for the next week.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 12, 2007)

No such luck  

TPBM will attend a High School graduation party today.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 12, 2007)

Nope I graduated quite a while ago and I have no children at the moment.

TPBM is going to rent a cabin in the alps for new years.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 12, 2007)

I wish! Either that or the rockies.....

TPBM is a big game hunter.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 12, 2007)

Nope, I only kill mice when our cat fails to finish them of.
TPBM has been on the Matterhorn in Swiss once


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 12, 2007)

Yes I have but not to the peak.

TPBM enjoys mountain hiking and climbing.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 12, 2007)

The hiking I do, but not the climbing, I'm not that good with hammers 
TPBM participates in bicycle racing


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 12, 2007)

Nope, but I have a relative that was a professional, unfortunately he's dead now. 

TPBM is now gonna tell us who Konrad Dippel was.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 12, 2007)

He had something to do with Frankenstein's castle, but I don't know
what. Memory fails and I didn't do google.

TPBM is a died in the wool Republican...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 12, 2007)

Correct C. They say that he's the man that Mary most based her professor.

Nope, I'm a Royalist.....

TPBM likes castles.


----------



## trackend (Aug 12, 2007)

Only if built of sand or they contain a succulent wench who needs rescuing.
TPBM really likes TPAM


----------



## mkloby (Aug 12, 2007)

Lucky is an alright guy - I enjoy reading his mindless brain spasms on this site 

TPBM has had diarrhea recently.


----------



## trackend (Aug 13, 2007)

I actually d--- hold on a mo------------------------ 
thats better 
TPBM is a late developer and wants shaving lessons


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Aug 13, 2007)

Insightful. I do have trouble shaving the hair under my chin.

TPBM thinks "TPBM" is the designation of a rare aircraft in WWII.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 13, 2007)

I first thought that it was a sexual transmitted disease.

TPBM is huge fan of Nostradamus and think that he is the MAN.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't know if he is the man, but I do like to read his predictions of things
to come.

TPBM is a splended cook.

Charles


----------



## Sgt. Pappy (Aug 13, 2007)

Totally not true. I can't cook anywhere near as well as I can make sounds in the restroom... 

TPBM is thinking dirty things about what I do in the restroom...


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 13, 2007)

Pretty much. Not my fault though. You made me do it!

TPBM is going to a giant mall today. I know I am.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 13, 2007)

No way, but my daughter is at the mall, and she's got my credit card! 

TPBM is a Pop Warner Football coach.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm a WHAT now??

TPBM just remebered something that he has to do for his SWMBO....


----------



## ccheese (Aug 13, 2007)

Could this have something to do with taking a shower ?

TPBM can't get enough........

Charles


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Aug 13, 2007)

of anything............

TPBM think he needs to buy TPBH (Him) a beer. TPBH thinks not, he's got 10 in the freezer. He then thinks TPBH would like one of his beers. The TPBH says he does and that the TPBH below him wants one and maybe more too........


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Is now confused and desides to go bed after a hard nights work....

TPBM once made a bet and lost, with the result that he had to cut the grass in TPWMBO best Sunday go to church dress and full makeup.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Aug 14, 2007)

No comment.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 14, 2007)

I only cut my own lawn, and I usually wear shorts and a T-shirt.

TPBM can't keep his mind off of "her".....


----------



## Desert Fox (Aug 15, 2007)

No, I can't  

TPBM is happily married


----------



## ccheese (Aug 15, 2007)

Amen to that, my friend. Couldn't be happier !

TPBM likes to take walks and think.....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 15, 2007)

Walk four to five miles every morning along the beach, but I don't think very much (I think?).  

TPBM loves B&W movies from the 30s and 40s.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 15, 2007)

Sure do. Back in the day when a movies success was up to the story and the actors and actresses....

TPBM is a gym fanatic.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 15, 2007)

Nope I am not. I do enjoy working out from time to time though.

TPBM has a beer belly.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 15, 2007)

.......'fraid not. 

Havn't had a drink since 13 March 1972 (but who's counting?)

TPBM is afraid of snakes spiders

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 15, 2007)

Not really, no. I'd say that I have a healthy respect for some of them though...

TPBM is planning a night out with boys in the near future.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 15, 2007)

Just had one last Saturday.

TPBM is going camping soon.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Aug 15, 2007)

Nope

but the Edson slow-pitch was awesome


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Aug 16, 2007)

TPBM wants to go skateboarding.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 16, 2007)

nope, I let all the skegs in town do that for me

TPBM drinks girly drinks


----------



## Heinz (Aug 16, 2007)

err no...a mate of mine does and cops it. Im a big fella and can take a fair few.

TPBM has had a hair cut recently.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 16, 2007)

no not for a while.

Fair enough your mate cops it for drinking girly drinks, he should 

TPBM has hair growing past their shoulders


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 16, 2007)

fraid not i hate it gets hot in summer and i hate washing it every night.
TPBM has got to go to bed early tonight caus he pissed as a nit already !!!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 16, 2007)

Nah not going to bet yet

TPBM secretly likes ABBA


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 16, 2007)

They're "alright" I'd say....  Must have a few bucks if you can say no thanks to $ billion for a reunion.....

TPBM has a school reunion coming up soon.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 16, 2007)

Been forty years since graduation, but haven't heard anything yet about a reunion (probably won't go anyway, the last one was boring).

TBPM is sittin' by the pool, enjoying a cold, adult beverage.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 16, 2007)

Golly gee...... how I wish ! I'd even settle for just the pool.

TPBM has been keeping a secret for a long time.......

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 16, 2007)

Nope I have no secrets.

TPBM wants to know Victorias Secret.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 16, 2007)

Nope, I don't know and I don't care
TPBM wants to know TPBH's secret


----------



## ccheese (Aug 16, 2007)

Secrets are just that...... secret.

TPBM needs a day off.....bad !

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 16, 2007)

One more day of work and then I will have off.

TPBM needs a vacation.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Aug 16, 2007)

I had one last month. I guess I wouldn't mind a new one!

TPBM is mad about football.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 17, 2007)

Yup. Aussie Rules, sorry boys. 

TPBM intends to relax this weekend...........


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 17, 2007)

Yes, going to see Die Hard 4.0

TPBM thinks NRL is better than AFL (I know I do)


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 17, 2007)

Bloody Oath stuiped ariel Ping Pong
TPBM thinks george buch looks good in a thong.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 17, 2007)

Gee....... I donno...... Not my type (This is my week for girls !)

TPBM did not eat his green vegetables, last night.

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 17, 2007)

Didn't eat vegetables of *any* color last night.

TPBM will do absolutely nothing this weekend.

TO


----------



## Marcel (Aug 17, 2007)

Wrong, I'm going to sleep 

TPBM is going to have a hangover on Sunday morning


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 17, 2007)

Probably but not because I drank too much but becaues that happens to me sometimes when I drink red wine (even if I only 2 glasses or so).

TPBM was injured punching the clown...


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 17, 2007)

Yes actually got pis*ed off with one at school and nailed him.
Got a corked arm out of it- he had a mate with him.
TBPM was the clown.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 17, 2007)

Nup. Keep my thoughts to my self.


TPBM has seen Bob Dylan play recently


----------



## ccheese (Aug 17, 2007)

No.... never saw the bloke......

TPBM is behind on his "honey-do's"

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm so far behind, I'm ahead.

TPBM is gonna drink a bottle of Jack with his brother-in-law.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 18, 2007)

Jesus how old do you think i am ?
i dunno if i have that kind of capacity !!!!!!
TPBM has a secret love for CHER.....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 18, 2007)

nope

TPBM bought a new model plane kit recently


----------



## ccheese (Aug 18, 2007)

Actually, it was a gift..... an Aeronca K, floatplane. (balsa paper, rubber
powered flying model).

TPBM would like to take today off.....

Charles


----------



## mkloby (Aug 18, 2007)

I do have off - I won't start flying weekends for a couple more weeks.

TPBM will reveal their weekend plans.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 19, 2007)

Studing for a maths exam on Quadratics on monday and fiddiling around with a car.....
TPBM will hopefull reveal weekend plans that are more exciting than mine.....


----------



## Heinz (Aug 19, 2007)

Actually mine are a pretty mundane. Study for yr 12 ( woo )


TPBM is not looking foward to Monday morning.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 19, 2007)

actually I am enjoying it, as part of my program I have it off!

TPBM wishes they were just as lucky


----------



## Desert Fox (Aug 19, 2007)

Do I ever! First up Monday mornings is Maths B with the biggest bitch in the world as a teacher.
TPBM hated their Maths teacher/s


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Aug 19, 2007)

Well, I don't like Math, but the teacher is strict, in a good way I suppose. 

TPBM has one question to ask Osama Bin Laden.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 19, 2007)

Question? No. Bullet with his name on it? Absolutely! 

TPBM is hung over.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 19, 2007)

Nope sure am not. Only had 3 glasses of wine last night.

TPBM is going out for dinner tonight.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 19, 2007)

That's a good idea, Chris. Think I'll take the bride to
The Virginian....... 

TPBM slept late this morning....

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 19, 2007)

No not really had to do somethings this morning. But yeah Charles it is a good idea. I am taking the wife to our favorite Greek Resturaunt tonight.

TPBM has never tried real Greek food.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 19, 2007)

My son likes lamb Gyros with lots of garlic.

TPBM wanders aimlessly through the weeds of society.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 19, 2007)

Sounds poetic so it's not me.....
TPBM will aquire a new car soon....


----------



## ccheese (Aug 19, 2007)

I wish.... I'm driving a 1987 Mazda P/U that I bought in Dec of 1986.
It only has 158 thou (miles) on it.

TPBM doesn't like Chinese food....

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 19, 2007)

No I enjoy it

TPBM wants to own a classic 60's american muscle car


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 19, 2007)

Yes thanks i'll have one of these...
Plymouth Barracuda
i will put pic in later 
TPBM has a 60's muscle and will sell it cheap.....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 19, 2007)

unfortunately I have not but nice choice on the 'cuda though! Mine would be a 1968 Mr Norm's hemi dart gss. 472 cubes of hemi power

TPBM is now frothing at the mouth


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 19, 2007)

i can't get that pic uploaded have to do it when i get home.... and yes i am frothing at the mouth however wheather that is because i just drank vinigar and bi card soda or i read that post of yours i not sure...
TPBM will have their dream home soon....


----------



## Heinz (Aug 20, 2007)

No.

More important things to waste me money on..
my torana and music gear 

TPBM thinks I'm awesome


----------



## ccheese (Aug 20, 2007)

Yes..... you are ! Totally !!

TPBM runs around bare-footed.

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 20, 2007)

Actually I'm running around in flip-flops (and I've got the flip-flop tan to prove it).

TPBM is recovering from a wild weekend.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 20, 2007)

Nope it was a pretty slow weekend for me. Now this weekend will be one huge party though!

TPBM will tell us there most embarassing drunk story.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 20, 2007)

You mean the time I crawled up the gangway of the USS Bexar on my hands
and knees while in Yokosuka, Japan. I really don't remember it, but that
was the way it was described at my Captain's Mast. I got two weeks 
restriction, but it wasn't to start til we got underway.

TPBM would really like to hit the lottery.

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 20, 2007)

Who would not.

TPBM has there money invested wisely for retirement.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2007)

Yep.....all my many, many, many, millions...... You wish.

TPBM is secretly a railfan.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 20, 2007)

What as in trains.... nope got over tomas the tank engine about 9 years ago.....
TPBM would like to visit Austraila....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 20, 2007)

Would love to visit Australia, but still got 1 1/2 college tuitions to go.

TPBM loves to fish.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 20, 2007)

'fraid not.... don't even own a rod.....

TPBM is a couch potato....

Charles


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 20, 2007)

My arse i am..
Live on a farm (big farm)
never a moment of rest well on saturday i get the day off but that is about it....
TPBM will in the near future propose to someone....


----------



## mkloby (Aug 20, 2007)

Hmmm - I already checked that box.

TPBM engages in gluttony.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 21, 2007)

I do what i can....
TPBM has an awrsome sex life....


----------



## ccheese (Aug 21, 2007)

Only in my wildest dreams......

TPBM would kill for chocolate......

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 21, 2007)

Nope not a big fan of it.

TPBM masturbates a lot.


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 21, 2007)

Depends on whether or not the girl I happen to be dating puts out a lot.

TPBM wonders what kind of mind would make a jump from chocolate to semen!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 21, 2007)

A mind that was hoping for a funny comment by someone. 

TPBM is looking forward to the NFL season in a few weeks.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 21, 2007)

NFL=National Football league? I probably would If I knew what it was all about. Now I just see Michelin dolls running into eachother 

TPBM has attended a game of soccer in a huge stadium somwhere in Europe.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 21, 2007)

Nope. Hate crowds.

TPBM loves the singing that European fans do for their clubs.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 21, 2007)

Well, it they would stay in tune I would think about it 
TPBM thinks that in soccer you should be allowed to tackle someone just like in the NFL


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 21, 2007)

Hell no. Inelegant.

TPBM hates the offside rules.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 21, 2007)

Yeah, what's this offside rule about anyway?
TPBM thinks TPAH (above him) is aproaching 300 posts


----------



## ccheese (Aug 21, 2007)

Yea.... I see he has 297. 

TPBM loves buttered popcorn...

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 21, 2007)

Yes sir! Especially if it's Orville Reddenbacher's.

TPBM can't program his DVD recorder.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 21, 2007)

Well i can't but don't bother use me sony instead....
TPBM will stop watching soccer and wathch Rugby instead...


----------



## Heinz (Aug 22, 2007)

I watch both............ah ha!

TPBM is playing poker tonight


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 22, 2007)

what ?????
No way linear equations for me Yee haa (heavily sarcasamed)


----------



## Heinz (Aug 22, 2007)

huh.................

By the way I cleaned up playing Poker


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 22, 2007)

no TPBMs??
BTW aussie here the website for the 68 GSS
Mr. Norm’s 1968 Hemi Dart for 2007

TPBM will now visit this website out of curiosity


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hmmmmm......naaah.

TPBM wish that he had a Pratt Whitney R-2800 in the garage.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 22, 2007)

wouln't mind it but it probably wouldn't fit....

thanks screaming eagle that web site was sweet look at it proply at school t'morrow internet here is comparable to a snail on anti-depressents....

heinz-linear equations= maths. still havn't studied might skip tonight.....
we'll see.....BTW congrats on poker... never played it myself i'm not a gambleing man....

TPBM got into a lot of trouble from their partner.......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 22, 2007)

Nope things are fine between me and my wife.

TPBM does not like baseball.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 22, 2007)

On the contrary.... I love "the great american pastime".

TPBM drinks "lite" beer.

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 22, 2007)

Sometimes, but then again a German Light Beer is like a regular American Beer only with more flavor.

TPBM wants a peanutbutter and jelly sandwich.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 22, 2007)

Sure why not. Rather have a pickle and cheese though.

TPBM suspects I may have redneck roots.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 22, 2007)

Git-R-Done!

TPBM is a fan of Errol Flynn movies.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 22, 2007)

Absolutely !! I loved the swash-buckling savior of maidens. Did you ever
read his book, "In Like Flynn" ?

TPBM smokes too much (nag, nag, nag)

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2007)

I haven't smoked in many a blue moon.....

TPBM is huge fan of Shinty.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 22, 2007)

who the hell in shinty ???????
TPBM will tell me who shinty is.....


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 22, 2007)

Shinty (Scottish Gaelic camanachd or iomain) is a team sport played with sticks and a ball. Shinty is now played almost exclusively in the Highlands of Scotland, but it was formerly more widespread, reaching as far as England.[1]

Shinty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

TPBM

Will experience a horrible, painful, gruesome before they're 35.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 22, 2007)

That lets me out..... I'm twice 35 and then some !

TPBM is pretty computer savy.

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Aug 22, 2007)

Yea not bad, not that great either though 

TPBM has the day off..


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 22, 2007)

Nope. Next two though.

TPBM wonders about a game that spans only a hundred miles in its fans. Go Shinty.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 24, 2007)

Nah not really.

BTW Aussie, glad you like the website

TPBM secretly wants to punch their neighbour in the face


----------



## ccheese (Aug 24, 2007)

Yes I would. He encourages his dog to "do his thing" in my yard.

TPBM is very active in home town politics.

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 24, 2007)

No. Live in a small town of 4,500. Not much goes on politically (but then again, how would I know).

TPBM hates to mow the lawn.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 24, 2007)

Oh yea..... Cut it last night. One third of an acre with a push mower.
The neighborhood kid wants $40.00 plus an extra ten to trim.

TPBM would rather fight than switch......

Charles


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Aug 28, 2007)

Uh, switch? I don't know what that means. 

TPBM likes Shakespeare.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 28, 2007)

Indeed i do. The architect of modern literature.

TPBM prefers tea over coffee..


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2007)

I drink them both, but aye....

TPBM has been to Japan.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 28, 2007)

Yes, I have.... beautiful country. Been to Yokosuka, Tokyo, Tachikawa
and one or two other places.

TPBM is a gin drinker (Beefeater ?)

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 28, 2007)

Jack Daniels  

TPBM will attend a college football game this weekend.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 28, 2007)

Nope sure wont.

TPBM will be attending some NFL Games this year.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 28, 2007)

Not likely.

TPBM has hairy palms.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 28, 2007)

Nope sure dont.

TPBM has a hairy tounge though.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 28, 2007)

Only after a night of overindulging.

TPBM needs to mow their lawn.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 28, 2007)

Nope allready done.

TPBM needs to mow thier own "lawn"


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ladies does it for me.......

TPBM likes the clean shaved look.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 28, 2007)

Uh... upstairs yes. Clean shaven and less than 1/3" on top. Below? Well...

TPBM likes to have a Brazilian wax.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 29, 2007)

WTF is that......
Knowing you guys it will be something sex orintated.......   
TPBM will tell me what a brazillian wax is.....


----------



## trackend (Aug 29, 2007)

A vertical moustache for the money box

TPBM is now better informed


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 29, 2007)

Already knew.....

TPBM is still confused.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 29, 2007)

No i know now. 
TPBM is into dark chocolate.....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 29, 2007)

No, I like dairy milk

TPBM wonders what happened to bigfoot


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 29, 2007)

He's wodering what's happened to many.....

TPBM knows a stripper or two.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 29, 2007)

When I was younger I knew this "stripper" named Winnie Garrett. Flaming
redhead...... WOW ! (According to "google" she was active around 1948.)
What does that tell you ????

TPBM has kept a secret for a long time ......

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Aug 29, 2007)

That does tell me you're a lot older than I am 
And about that secret.. well have to keep it secret don't I?
TPBM's secret is that he/she is a stripper


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 29, 2007)

Nope but I have been known to strip privatly for the wife from time to time...

TPBM is going to do a movie night at home with there loved one.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 29, 2007)

Yes.... I just bought "Air Force One" and me and the bride will watch it
tonight.....

TPBM has already seen it.

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Aug 29, 2007)

Yep I did some time ago.
TPBM likes to watch "Band of Brothers"


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Aug 29, 2007)

Sounds rather too Gay for me, I regret to say.

TPBM is rather partial to chocolate milk. Toodle pip!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 29, 2007)

Watching a movie with your wife or girlfriend is gay? Okay...

No I do not like Choc milk.

TPBM likes green eggs and ham.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Aug 29, 2007)

As long as I don't get indigestion! 

TPBM is going to drive in a tractor pull.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 29, 2007)

I don't think so.

TPBM is cookin' dinner on the grill as we speak.


----------



## mkloby (Aug 29, 2007)

Just got done with that - cooking some steaks. Mmmmm.

TPBM had fast food for dinner tonight.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 29, 2007)

No..... She talked me into The Red Lobster..... got out for $36.00 !

TPBM doesn't like raw oysters.

Charles


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 29, 2007)

Hate the bloody things, jese your eating tea its lunchtime here......

TPBM will disclose what sort of motorbike they have....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 30, 2007)

I don't have one

TPBM wishes they had invested in that company back in the 70's


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 30, 2007)

Nope, too young back then....

TPBM hates boy racers.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 30, 2007)

Not sure of the British translation of 'boy racers', so will play
dumb.

TPBM will explain it to me

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 30, 2007)

All those youngsters driving around in their "hot" european/japanese souped up cars, playing the stereo on maximum, so when you hear the car coming it's not because of the engine or the sound that the car make, it's because of the stereo..... AND they think that they're all IT! All this when you can drive around in something like this.....











They're called Boyracers here, but I call them something more appropiate: Diaper Hunters.... trying their hardest to impress young girls. 

TPBM agrees with this.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 30, 2007)

Yes..... I definately agree. I'm not certain what they (boy racers) are called
in the US. Other than a manace and an annoyance.

TPBM would like to go back "home".

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 30, 2007)

I am home now, Östersund in Sweden. Tomorrow I'll travel back to my other home, Glasgow, Scotland.

TPBM like me, love the Scottish Highlands.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 30, 2007)

Never been there but I'll bet they are beautiful. 
Have been to Glasgow, tho.

TPBM will note that I'm almost to 400 posts.

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 30, 2007)

Well past 400 posts..... yay!!

TPBM will now tell us how throw a good party.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Aug 30, 2007)

Don't get drunk?


TPBM is going to make a very important phone call.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 30, 2007)

I already made it, at about 1303 EDT. I had to call Laytonville, CA,
from Virginia Beach, VA. It was good talking to her, again.

TPBM cannot swim !

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 30, 2007)

Indeed he can....

TPBM think that BIG BROTHER and JACKASS is quality TV.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 30, 2007)

No, I don't think so

TPBM can't wait for Oktoberfest....

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2007)

No I can wait because I have allready been once and that was eneogh for me. I am going to the smaller Nurnberg Fest this weekend though. Same beer, less people...

TPBM is watching football right now! Go 49ers!


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 31, 2007)

I have heard that the beer at the oktober fest is watered down so they don't get pissed on thoes huge glasses. mum's been there said it was "different" no sure what that means....  BTw love thoes cars lucky13 Very nice...
TPBM will explain the beer thing....


----------



## trackend (Aug 31, 2007)

Aussie1001 said:


> I have heard that the beer at the oktober fest is watered down so they don't get pissed on thoes huge glasses. mum's been there said it was "different" no sure what that means....  TPBM will explain the beer thing....



You drink it and if you drink enough you fall over.
TPBM
Has said "never again" when suffering with a hang over.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 31, 2007)

No actually i havn't i don't drink that much....
Not 18 yet though so im not really qualified to answere that question...
TPBM will answer Trakkies TPBM


----------



## ccheese (Aug 31, 2007)

Quit drinking in 1972, but "I've been there......" Oh yes... I've said it.

TPBM is going away for the week-end.....

Charles


----------



## trackend (Aug 31, 2007)

Nearly Charles.
My local airfield (Rochford) has a Vulcan bomber open day and they are trying to raise £54000 to get the engines overhauld and carry out some other repairs. For £2 you can look around the flight deck so I will probably go and get a few shots to post on the web site.

Lee

TPBM
Is also going somewhere interesting this weekend


----------



## mkloby (Aug 31, 2007)

Not doing much of anything. I have a night flight tonight. Other than that, the weekend will consist of prepping charts for nav flights.

TPBM is thinking about pursuing a pilot's license.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 31, 2007)

Never had the interest, Matt. Its the technical aspects that have always interested me. That and the sheer beauty of flying machines. The curse of being an engineer, I guess. I'm afraid I have "The Knack".


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmYDgncMhXw_

TPBM thinks all engineers suffer from social ineptitude.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 31, 2007)

Only railroad (locomotive) engineers.....

TPBM likes fish and chips.....

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 31, 2007)

Damn straight I do.

TPBM likes tartar sauce instead of malt vinegar.


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 31, 2007)

Nah, it's brown sauce for me.
TPBM thinks that the BLT is the best sandwich money can buy.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 31, 2007)

Pretty close. I'll take Club over a BLT though.

TPBM would rather have a deli sandwich with exotic meats and cheeses.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 31, 2007)

Oh Yea..... A Subway Italian does wonders for the digestive tract.

TPBM has a bad temper....

Charles


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 31, 2007)

sometimes yes i really get anoyed mainly from pet hates though, like not giving it your best......
TPBM has a very peacefull disposition...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 31, 2007)

That I do.... I prefer to call it mellow.... I don't excite easily, never did.

TPBM will make the most of his "long week-end"

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 31, 2007)

Aye, back to my other home, GLASGOW.....

TPBM want to do a road trip from the East coast the West...


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 31, 2007)

what long weekend where ? not me mate i got a normal weekend that was spent clearing our properties fences from limbs off trees.......
Although i did get to ride the motorbike......
TPBM will explain why Lucky 13 got in while i was trying to post a reply to Ccheese...


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Sep 1, 2007)

Because he's lucky. 

TPBM believes in Leprechauns.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 1, 2007)

Nope. But I do believe in ghosts or some sort of supernatural something. Too much weird stuff out there.

TPBM thinks that believing in something supernatural is loonie.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

I certainly do NOT.... I believe in ghosts etc myself (waiting for laughs and boo's)

TPBM is a fan of horror movies.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 1, 2007)

As a young man, I was. Now I find most of them either to violent for violent's sake, or just too stupid. But movies like "Seven", to this day affect me.

TPBM has never seen "Seven".


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Sep 1, 2007)

No, I haven't. I don't like horror films either.


TPBM likes gummie bears.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 1, 2007)

No.... but I do like the Swedish Fish and any kind of licorice.

TPBM will take his lady out tonight.....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 1, 2007)

No...Just sat poolside with some good friends.

TPBM is planning a European vacation.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 2, 2007)

As I already live in Europe, nope. Visited my family and friends in Sweden for two weeks though...

TPBM is a surfing fan.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 2, 2007)

Nope

TPBM believes that Mcdonalds ice cream is made up of pig fat


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 2, 2007)

Isn't all that McDonald do made from pig fat?  

TPBM don't like McDonalds, KFC or Burger King.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 2, 2007)

i dont like mcdonalds but i dont mind kfc or hungry jacks

TPBM has a fast car and beats the rice-burner boys (boy racers) on a regular basis

BTW lucky, love the wheels man


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 2, 2007)

Nope I have a Jeep Grand Cherokee that wont go faster than 140kmh. It is still better than any Rice Burning boy faggot cars anyday though and I pull plenty of those crap cars out of the ditches in the winter with my V8!

TPBM is one of those Rice Burning boys I am talking about up there.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 2, 2007)

Hmmmmm.... If you call my Mazda pick up a rice-burner, well.....
However, I don't do the boom-box thing, the truck seldom goes
over 65 mph, and I'm a careful driver.

TPBM wants a NEW car...

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 2, 2007)

Umm I dont know. I love my 1995 Grand Cherokee but I think I might want to buy a new Grand Cherokee in the next few years.

TPBM has a Bass system in there car that has more power than a small city.


----------



## trackend (Sep 2, 2007)

Not far off Charles
The missus is contemplating getting rid of her Hyundai Coupe for a small hatchback as she would like something more practical around town and a bit more economical.


**** you beat me too it Adler

So no I don't have a bass system that could power a small city I've only got a 1.2 ltr engine so it wouldn't power a calculator.

TPBM has a mega ICE in their motor though


----------



## mkloby (Sep 2, 2007)

New Grand Cherokees are nice Adler. I was thinking about it, but went for the explorer for a couple reasons. I salivate thinking about the Grand Cherokee w/ the turbo diesel... kinda pricey though.

Mega ICE - int. comb. engine? Certainly not. My car has a wimpy 2.3L I-4 160hp. Not what I'd call "mega."

TPBM favors diesels.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 2, 2007)

Diesels ? Not in an automobile.... In a Freightliner they are nice... Had 
two of them about ten years ago.....

TPBM Would rather take the train than fly....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 2, 2007)

If I could I would. I don't mind flying the slightest, but it's nice to be able to move around and go to the Diner in the train....

TPBM would love to have a WWII Willys jeep restored to perfect condition, with a plugged .50 and a matching trailer behind....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 2, 2007)

You ain't lying!!! Love to!!

TPBM is gonna cut down a tree in his yard.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 2, 2007)

No, TO...... but I did pull some weeds in her garden.

TPBM likes his buffalo wings "HOT".....

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 2, 2007)

I have never eaten a buffalo wing

TPBM loves their thai food hot


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 3, 2007)

Not a big fan of Thai food.

TPBM has a birthday coming up.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Sep 3, 2007)

In November! 

Talking about Cherokee's, look at this one go up some really steep grade.







TPBM wants to sing a patriotic song.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 3, 2007)

Nope not at the moment.

TPBM will tell us there labor day plans.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 3, 2007)

Not going to do too much, did most of the outside work on Saturday.

TPBM will tell SE about Buffalo Wings.

Charle


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 3, 2007)

Not very likely, don't know what that is.....

TPBM loves Haggis.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 3, 2007)

Most certainly not.

TPBM has been injured choking a chicken.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 3, 2007)

Nope, but killed a tomato plant instead

TPBM used his guitar as a baseball bat


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 3, 2007)

I have broken an old and broken guitar on a stage when I was in High School during a show.

TPBM does not understand destroying musical instruments.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 3, 2007)

I certainly do not.....

TPBM don't get the rap, hip hop whatever craze.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 3, 2007)

I hate Rap/Hip Hop!!! It's *garbage*   

TPBM needs a part time job.

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeah if it paid as much as a full time job! 

TPBM still takes hand outs from there parents.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 3, 2007)

I tried, but don't get it  
TPBM is a millionaire


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeah in debt! 

TPBM has no debt.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 3, 2007)

Two words....college tuition  

TPBM is gonna jump in the pool any minute now.

TO


----------



## Marcel (Sep 3, 2007)

Ho, it's raining here , so I'll probably jump in that
TPBM cannot swim at all


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 3, 2007)

Actually I am a very good swimmer.

TPBM is afraid of the water.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 3, 2007)

Come on, I'm dutch 
TPBM goes fishing every morning


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 3, 2007)

Wish I had that luxury.

TPBM would rather hunt than fish.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 3, 2007)

I really don't care for either....

TPBM uses a dye to hide his gray hair.

Charles


----------



## mkloby (Sep 3, 2007)

I don't have any gray hair yet. BUT - if I did I deinitely would not dye it. The salt and pepper look is bada**.

TPBM is growing their hair out.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 3, 2007)

No.... too much "G.I." in my life. I like it very short.

TPBM uses a lot of salt on his food.

Charles


----------



## Aussie1001 (Sep 3, 2007)

no but i like tomato suace in large quantities.....
TPBM is old fashioned..... what ever that means....


----------



## trackend (Sep 4, 2007)

Yes I am old Fashioned
I do old fashioned things like hold doors open for ladys, say please and thankyou and show respect for the elderly.
I dont flob on the pavement and I use litter bins and Im proud of some of my past endevours. 
Most of all Im proud of my nation and its heratige and those who made it.


TPBM
Is unaware that Duxford September air show is on this weekend and the Red arrows and BBMF will be doing their thing


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 4, 2007)

I was unaware.

BTW I know what buffalo wings are

TPBM didn't know what buffalo wings are


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 4, 2007)

I wish.....

TPBM wants a new car so bad that he can taste it.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 4, 2007)

no really i am content with the one I have now

TPBM knows somone with an exotic sports car


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Sep 4, 2007)

Actually I don't. 

TPBM doesn't want to go back to work tommorow.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 4, 2007)

I was already back at work last night..... 

TPBM has a relative that worked for CMStP&P.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 4, 2007)

I don't have any relatives who work for CMStP&P. And I don't know
what it means.

TPBM is going to tell me what CMStP&P means.

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 4, 2007)

It's the Chicago, Milwaukee, St Paul Pacific Railroad.....

TPBM is gonna watch as many NFL games as possible this season.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 4, 2007)

Absolutely. 

Got one son coaching HS football, one son playing college football, so I'll be watching those games as well.

TPBM will extend his Labor Day weekend through the end of the week.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 4, 2007)

Yea..... I wish.... It's back to the old grind on Tuesday morning.

TPBM Would like to visit Northern California....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 4, 2007)

Yes indeed... That, the Pacific Northwest and the mountain states.

TPBM loves the great outdoors.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 4, 2007)

Yes, I do. My idea of camping is two people, a pup tent, you eat what you
carry or can catch or trap. Live off the land for a week or so. 

TPBM likes it that way..

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 4, 2007)

Except for the living off the land part. Too much work.

TPBM wishes they had been born in the 1800s.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 4, 2007)

I don't know....... I think I would have like to have been born around
1924. That way I could have been in WW-II.  
But, then again, I'd be 84.

TPBM likes to ride a bicycle... 

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 4, 2007)

Nope. And you wish you were in a war? Foolish words those.

TPBM is frightened of spiders.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 4, 2007)

Actually I am. I have a very serious case of arachnophobia since being bitten by a Brown Recluse when I was 14.

TPBM is afraid of snakes.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 4, 2007)

No, not afraid of them, but I have a healthy respect for them and tend to
give them a wide berth.....

TPBM has trouble finding shoes that fit....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 4, 2007)

Don't wear shoes, only flip-flops, I'm retired.

TPBM is loves photography, but takes lousy pictures.

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 4, 2007)

Damn you beat me TO.

Nope I actually have small feet.

TPBM has trouble growing hair.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 4, 2007)

Getting faster in my old age.

No, it grows, just not that many of them.

TPBM will buy his wife a fur coat.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 4, 2007)

No...the wife has a mouton lamb fur coat.... one's enough.

TPBM would like to quit smoking....

Charles


----------



## Aussie1001 (Sep 4, 2007)

Its easier not starting in the first place.......
But thats beside the point....
i have not started so i'm not qualified to answer that question...

TPBM would like to quit smoking.


----------



## Bf109_g (Sep 4, 2007)

No. I've never smoked and never will. 

TPBM has an idea for my twenty-first birthday.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 4, 2007)

I have several ideas...... but most of them would get you a night in
Old Bailey..... Besides, you're only eighteen.... you've got plenty of
time to think about it.

TPBM likes to dance

Charles


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 4, 2007)

Las Vegas!
Play twenty-one and defile 21 virgins..

TPBM

Has some great Vegas stories


----------



## ccheese (Sep 5, 2007)

Never been there, but would like to go.

TPBM has a garage that needs cleaning.

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 5, 2007)

It *ALWAYS* needs cleaning.

TPBM has some yardwork to get done today.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks for reminding me.... I have to cut the back lawn.

TPBM drinks too much coffee

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 5, 2007)

Two to three cups a day....guess I could cut back a little.

TPBM can't decide whether to buy or lease his next vehicle.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Sep 5, 2007)

No doubt about it..... when (and if) the time comes, I will buy. I've worked
for dealers all my retired life. No lease for me.....

TPBM would like a job with lots of traveling.....

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2007)

Not really. I have done eneogh travelling for work over the last 7 years. I enjoy travelling and have been all over the world but only for pleasure.

TPBM will likely vote Democrat.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 5, 2007)

You are probably right..... altho I prefer to "wait see"

TPBM prefers the pool to the beach....

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2007)

Nope I prefer the beach but as long as there are topless women at it I dont care if it is a pool or beach.

TPBM is going camping this weekend.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 5, 2007)

Camping ? With an RV..TV..Showers.... porta-potties at a campground
full of RV's ? No thanks...... 

TPBM is going home shortly.......

Charles


----------



## Aussie1001 (Sep 5, 2007)

in about 2 hours school ends.....
then i get a 1 hour bus ride and a 30 minute trip from there to home so yes i will go home shortly.....
TPBM cannot decide what to have for tea tonight....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't know yet, I think its roast chicken

TPBM is also having a roast tonight


----------



## Heinz (Sep 6, 2007)

nah snags....................... nothing fancy its midweek.

TPBM is putting things off they should be doing...........


----------



## ccheese (Sep 6, 2007)

Boy...have you got that right..... wife's been after me to "overhaul" a
bathroom for two years.......

TPBM likes to play with trains.....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 6, 2007)

Yea...but haven't taken the old Lionels out for years.

TPBM likes to walk on the beach.

TO


----------



## Heinz (Sep 6, 2007)

Both of the above. Trains and walking on beaches 


TPBM is pysched that Iron maiden is coming to Australia


----------



## trackend (Sep 6, 2007)

Sure am Heinz It means there about as far away from me as its possible to get
short of sticking em on the next shuttle mission you can have Motor head at the same time Ace of bleeding Spades 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rnIuow93vo_

TPBM disagrees (theres a surprise )


----------



## ccheese (Sep 6, 2007)

I had to go to 'google' to get this: 

Iron Maiden to tour - 
Heavy metal band Iron Maiden is packing all its gear into a
custom-designed jumbo jet and coming to Australia for the 
first time in 15 years.... 

Not my thing........ Guess I lead a sheltered life.....

TPBM thinks I'm "square and old fashioned", 'cause I don't dig Iron
Maiden...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Sep 6, 2007)

Nope, not a fan of Iron Maiden myself.
TPBM likes R&B and Hiphop


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 6, 2007)

F*** no!!! Maybe some R&B, but hardcore rap has outlasted my patience.

TPBM wonders where in the world is Waldo.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 6, 2007)

Waldo Pepper ? Gee.....I donno

While others are eating pretzels chips with their beer,
TPBM is eating pickled pig's feet....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 6, 2007)

No Charles...I'll stick with the "others".

TPBM will be watching the Saints play the Colts tonight.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Sep 6, 2007)

ummmm no.....
Will be watching nothing late night tonight at a social event....
I dislike going to social events....sigh
TPBM is going to put their feet up tonight.....


----------



## ccheese (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes.... I did. Got my nose in a good book (not THE good book, A good book.

TPBM is unhappy over something that happened today.....

Charles


----------



## Aussie1001 (Sep 6, 2007)

no actually i'm in a relativly good mood today actually, which is quite nice actually...    
TPBM has to visit a doctor soon......


----------



## ccheese (Sep 6, 2007)

Going to see the good Dr. Fenderson tomorrow. It's time for BP, a PSA
test (for prostate cancer) and some other blood-work. It's a twice a 
year thing to let me know if I'll see another birthday.

TPBM should make an appointment to see his doctor.....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 7, 2007)

Nah I'm in pretty good health



Heinz said:


> TPBM is pysched that Iron maiden is coming to Australia



I am **** yeah! I have wanted to see them for ages, do you know if they come to Brisbane (my nearest capital city)?

TPBM has seen Iron Maiden in concert before


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nope, and I never will....

TPBM is now gonna tell us a embarrassing school memory.


----------



## Heinz (Sep 7, 2007)

Yea alright,

you all know the flying foxes ( if you don't they are a single overhead rail with a handle you hang off as you slide across )

Kid slammed on into the equipment I turned around and took it in the forehead. I have a dinted skull because of it 

TPBM is feeling inspired.......


----------



## ccheese (Sep 7, 2007)

I am inspired !! Today is Friday, it's also payday, and my boss is on vacation.
While the cat's away..........

TPBM doesn't like horror movies....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 7, 2007)

Love the old ones made in the thirties...not crazy about the current ones.

Frankenstein, Dracula, The Mummy, The Bride of Frankenstein

TPBM will go fishing this weekend.

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 7, 2007)

I haven't been fishing since.....errmmmm years back.

TPBM is an avid history fan.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes..... especially if it's WW-II history. Read everything I can get my
hands on.

TPBM shouldn't.......... but does anyway.

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah. For whatever reason.

TPBM stopped and is proud of it.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh yea.... Quit drinking in 1972 and quit smoking in 1973 (gave up sex
shortly thereafter)..... Take your pick !!

TPBM has a heavy heart, today.....


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 7, 2007)

Not today. But on occasions. Miss my brother.

TPBM uses a wooden butcher block in their kitchen.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 7, 2007)

Nope. All the kitchen surfaces are granite.

TPBM is an expert with the the M-16.

TO


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 7, 2007)

Not an expert by any stretch. But can work both of mine rather well thankyou.

TPBM is an expert with a butterfly knife.


----------



## Bf109_g (Sep 7, 2007)

No way Matt. 

TPBM is a fan of Steve McQueen.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh yes..... Do you remember the TV series he played in ? Carried the
cut-down lever action 44-40 ?

TPBM with tell me the name of the TV series...

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wanted Dead or Alive. And his "rifle" is today HIGHLY illegal. But cool looking.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Sep 7, 2007)

Well have not really got a lot to answer too....
TPBM knows what National Rugby Leauge is.....


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Sep 8, 2007)

Not really. 

TPBM has one thing he doesn't like about American Football.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 8, 2007)

I can't really comment as I don't watch it

TPBM wishes they had all the money in the world


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 8, 2007)

Just a few billions £ would do just fine thank you very much.....

TPBM once won on the lottery.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Sep 8, 2007)

mate i'm not old enough to to go in the lottery.....
Sure doesn't stop me hopin though.....

TPBM will tell me why american football go into the game dressed up like a tank.....
(Don't go apeshit at me either)
all meant in good spirit......


----------



## ccheese (Sep 8, 2007)

Plain and simple.... they do not want to get injured. Might have to give
back those millions for signing a contract. No play... no pay !

TPBM hates to go shopping with the Mrs...

(Good job.... Matt)

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 8, 2007)

No I do not mind going shopping as long as I get to go into some cool stores that interest me as well.

TPBM is excited that the first NFL game is over and the Season is upon us.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 8, 2007)

Somewhat. I'm not super gung-ho over football. Do want to see my 'hawks do well however.

TPBM thinks that American football is played by helmet and pad wearing sissies.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 8, 2007)

No I do not. Also as a 49er fan I can say that the Seahawks will not do well this year Matt.

TPBM is watching Euro 2008 qualifiers tonight.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 8, 2007)

Nope....

And...GOOOO VIKINGS! 

TPBM enjoys scuba diving.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 8, 2007)

I do actually. I do not have a liscense however.

TPBM will tell us there favorite cerial.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Sep 8, 2007)

Anything with raisins I like! Something wheaty, and one cereal has peanut butter balls with a crunch. One of my favorites, It's made by Puffins, I think.

TPBM has to tell us who would win a fight, a football player or a Sumo wrestler?


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 8, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> No I do not. Also as a 49er fan I can say that the Seahawks will not do well this year Matt.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Dang, Chris, that hurts man. Right to the heart, I want you to know. You're off my Christmas list. But in all honesty someone should show Hasselbeck the door.
> ...


----------



## Aussie1001 (Sep 9, 2007)

rastling ? what the hell is that ???
oh well...
TPBM watches real men play Rugby Leauge instead of Australian Football Leauge.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 9, 2007)

Don't really watch rugby....sorry mate.

TPBM wants more tattoos.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 9, 2007)

More then what?

TPBM got his teeth kicked out in a football match.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nope.

TPBM had eggs for breakfast.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 9, 2007)

Actually yes. My wife woke me up today on my Birthday with Bacon, Eggs and Buisquit.

TPBM will tell us about there weekend.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 9, 2007)

Sure. Let's see. Soccer. Soccer. Some soccer and today? More soccer.

TPBM can't wait to have kids so that every second of their spare time can be consumed with their kids activities.


----------



## trackend (Sep 9, 2007)

Been there thanks their in their thirty's now so I'll let all you diddy daddies have all the fun. Nappies, sleepless nights, ect, ect
Apart from that I'm a Jaffa now.

TPBM
Is wondering what a Jaffa is


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 9, 2007)

I'll bite.

TPBM will tell me what a Jaffa is.


----------



## trackend (Sep 9, 2007)

Jaffa oranges ain't got no seeds. Ive had the snip

TPBM has just crossed their legs


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 9, 2007)

There is a little pucker factor there, yes.

TPBM would not let a sharp knife within feet of their twig and berries.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 9, 2007)

Your right I would not! A razor scares me eneogh! 

TPBM is drinking a nice beer and watching football at the moment.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nope, I'm watching you guys AND Some Like It Hot....

TPBM likes to watch an occasional B&W movie.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 9, 2007)

Me thinks their is a fag voyeur in the midst.

TPBM has been sunburned too many times this summer. (Sorry Aussies)


----------



## Bf109_g (Sep 9, 2007)

Sorry Matt. I've stayed inside most of the time. 

TPBM has played any or all of the Ace Combat games


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 9, 2007)

Never once. I assume you might recommend them? I would like to have a good PC based airplane game.

TPBM will tell me their most favorite game.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 9, 2007)

You got me ! I'm a nut for poker.... either draw or stud. 

TPBM didn't go to church today.....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 9, 2007)

Nope today is monday



Aussie1001 said:


> TPBM watches real men play Rugby Leauge instead of Australian Football Leauge.....



I do, but it is a shame about my team the broncos getting beat though. now they are out of the finals

TPBM's footbal team is doing quite well at the moment


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 9, 2007)

Yes they are.

TPBM would like to debate the hottest female tennis player.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 9, 2007)

hmmm, don't watch much tennis although.....

TPBM knows who the hottest female tennis player is


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 9, 2007)

Well... not sure who is hottest. That is the debate. Here are a couple of cuties -

TPBM will critique.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 9, 2007)

If I can stop laughing long enough......

That's one hellova shot !

TPBM doesn't care for tennis

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 9, 2007)

You dumb SOB, you don't care for tennis after that post?!?!?  That was gold, that was.

TPBM is concerned about ccheese's sexual orientation.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 9, 2007)

Hmm, I am a bit

TPBM watched female tennis purely for anna kournikova


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 9, 2007)

Naahhh.... nothing here interests me.

TPBM thinks that is not appropriate attire.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 9, 2007)

hey it would get more men interested in the sport

TPBM thinks she should cover up more


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah... right.

TPBM wishes more Russian blondes participated in tennis sports.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 9, 2007)

if they are anything like anna then yes

TPBM watches female sports religiously


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 9, 2007)

Right answer, regarding Anna.

And nope. I hate female sports except for purely male chaevanistic reasons. If it aint good looking, its subpar sports performance. Face it.

TPBM is wondering when the Women's National Basketball League will take off.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Sep 9, 2007)

About covering up question, so men wouldn't lust? That would be good, but how many of us wish for that? Lust is not the worst vice most disliked.

TPBM doesn't agree....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 9, 2007)

i don't care much for wnba. I follow the nba go mavericks!

Matt, gotta agree with you on watching female sports for chaevanistic reasons 

TPBM like me was glad dirk nowitzki won the 2007 NBA MVP award


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 9, 2007)

damn welchy stuffed my post up, oh well I forgive you since you didnt answer the TPBM


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 9, 2007)

And the TPBM will fix this broken thread...


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Sep 9, 2007)

I messed up two answers. 

TPBM is reading a book.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 9, 2007)

Nope I am viewing my monitor

TPBM like me is putting off chores that they have to be doing today


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 9, 2007)

Yes, The Hobbit with my 7yr old.

TPBM is incredulous.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 9, 2007)

Yes, I am...... "A Bodyguard of Lies" And there's nothing wrong with
the way my sex is oriented.......

TPBM loves to watch......

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 9, 2007)

I'll let you use your imagination

TPBM loathes oprah


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 9, 2007)

Watch what Charles? Should I report you to the authorities? 

TPBM uses CFL bulbs.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 9, 2007)

what are CFL bulbs? I know I use the energy efficient ones

TPBM will tell me what CFL bulbs are


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't know!

TPBM will tell us what CFL bulbs are.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 10, 2007)

Of course..... Compact Florescent Light (bulbs)....

TPBM doesn't sleep well at night.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 10, 2007)

Nope....I'd loose my job if I did. I sleep well during the weekends though....

TPBM hate those reality shows that pops up like mushrooms everywhere....


----------



## ccheese (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes, I do...... Cant understand why anyone would consent to it.

TPBM remembers LS/MFT in cigarette advertising.

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 10, 2007)

Lucky Strike Means Fine Tobacco...Remember it well.

TPBM still laughs when he watches Jackie Gleason in "The Honeymooners"

TO


----------



## ccheese (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh yea.... Alice Ralph and Norton and..... and ..... and

TPBM will tell me what Ed Norton's wife's name is

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 10, 2007)

Have no idea....

TPBM still remember Laverne Shirley with fondness....


----------



## ccheese (Sep 10, 2007)

Laverne Shirley was not one of my favorites.

BTW, Norton's wife was "Trixie"

TPBM remembers black white TV

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2007)

Nope I sure dont.

TPBM remembers when there were cigs in Military Rations.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 10, 2007)

Yep....four smokes to the pack.

TPBM still has his draft card.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Sep 10, 2007)

Nah..... I burned it in the 60"s ! You know I'm kidding. Never had one,
joined up when I was 17.

I'll bet TPBM still has his draft card, tho.

Charles


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Sep 10, 2007)

I can't. Bush has never drafted me. 

TPBM wants to go to Iraq.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 10, 2007)

No I sure don't. But I thank my lucky stars that there are those willing and able. I like to think that I do my part from this end. Cut and run?!?!? 

TPBM has a WWII ration card.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 10, 2007)

Nope...But I've got a lot of other WW II stuff.

TPBM doesn't want the summer to end.

TO


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes I do actually. Hate the summer. Bring on Fall and Spring, baby.

TPBM likes hot weather.


----------



## mkloby (Sep 10, 2007)

Florida summers are pretty rough - well to my yankee hide. Not exactly digging the heat. I'm with you, Matt - except I enjoy winter too.

TPBM loves the smell of fireplaces burning


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh yeah, man. Wood burning, politically incorrect, woodburning fireplaces and campfires.

TPBM has a pellet stove.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 10, 2007)

No.... But I do have an habatchi. Don't own a backyard grill !

TPBM wants it to rain.....

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2007)

No it had done so for the last few days. I would rather have snow.

TPBM is watching the 49ers and Arizona Game (well kick off is not for a few minutes).


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nope....just back from work.

TPBM still remember the Swedish Bikini Team adverts...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 11, 2007)

I do remember the pictures

TPBM wishes for a drought (if there is one) to end in their respective country


----------



## ccheese (Sep 11, 2007)

Yea.. the farmers are bitchin', and I have 600 Japanese maples to water
every night. Thought the TS off the coast would bring some relief, but it
didn't happen.

TPBM didn't go to work today......

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 11, 2007)

Nope I am at work right now.

TPBM does not work.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 11, 2007)

Yep...Took early retirement from Verizon Communications 15 months ago. But I do need to find some "mindless" work to pay some expenses.

TPBM loves to watch the History Channel.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes, I do...... that and the Military Channel...... My favorites.

TPBM remembers streetcars

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes I do, because they still have street cars here in Europe. Modern Street Cars but Street Cars none the less.

TPBM has been sky diving.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm afraid that I haven't.....

TPBM is part of a bowlingteam.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 11, 2007)

No.... but I was part of a 20 Mule Team (they needed another @ss).

TPBM likes to sing in the shower....

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 11, 2007)

I do sometimes. Its funny because I sing old 80s Rock Ballads! 

TPBM has something embarassing to tell us.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 11, 2007)

Yea.... About the time (April 2, 1961) I walked off the side of the hanger
deck of the USS Essex, at 0210, on a moonless night in the Caribbean.
Got picked up by the USS Barry and was held for ransom ! My skipper
coughed up five gallons of ice cream and I was helo'd back in the morning.

TPBM doesn't like to swim in the ocean

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 11, 2007)

Nope I dont have a problem with swimming in the ocean.

TPBM would like to understand why they held you ransom for Ice Cream?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 11, 2007)

Isn't that some kind of tradition in the USN, to kidnap a sailor from another ship and hold him for a ransom like ice cream?? But please, do tell more....

TPBM can do magic.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 11, 2007)

Of course but I don't tell how I do it 

TPBM has been sleeping all day


----------



## Becca (Sep 11, 2007)

*yawns and stretches* YEAH! riiight...

TPBM admits he was once a woman.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 11, 2007)

I gotta plead the 5th.... But, the Navy has a tradition..... not of kidnapping,
but of pulling people out of the drink (especially airman) and getting a 
reward of ice cream for their services. It's usually considered paying a
ransom, All tin cans did it, donno about subs during WW-II.

TPBM can't wait for the week-end to get here.... has BIG plans.

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 11, 2007)

True...but no big plans though, just exhausted from work.

TPBM would love to own a Duesenberg.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 11, 2007)

I would love to own a Duesenberg, but I really couldn't afford to keep it
like it should be kept. 

TPBM likes to cook, and does it well.

Charles


----------



## Becca (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes..I do! 

TPBM once rode a donkey.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes.... I did..... in Tripoli..... and have pictures to prove it.

TPBM will tell us what they were doing when they heard a plane crashed
into one of the Twin Towers, this day in 2001.

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Sep 11, 2007)

I was working, heard it on the radio. We thought it was a small accident, but unfortunately it wasn't so.

TPBM and everyone else will pray for all inocent souls lost in terrorist actions


----------



## trackend (Sep 11, 2007)

No Im non believer 
but that never stopped me from caring

TPBM will tell us what their first words where when they found out about the Trade center attack


----------



## ccheese (Sep 11, 2007)

I was working as a tech for Perry Buick. The Service Manager called all
of us into the customer's lounge to watch it on TV. Nothing was done in the
shop for at least 30 minutes. My first words were, Holy Sh!t !!!

TPBM has moments of flatulence......

Charles


----------



## Becca (Sep 11, 2007)

NO, I swear its the DOG! *goes off to buy a dog*

TPBM has never seen the face of Jesus Christ on a flour tortilla


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 11, 2007)

No, but I stayed at a Holiday Inn last night.

TPBM secretly reads People Magazine.

TO


----------



## Bf109_g (Sep 11, 2007)

No TO. 

TPBM has a secret interest in aircraft carriers.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Sep 11, 2007)

why is it secret.....
TPBM Is a big fan of Led Zepplin....


----------



## Sgt. Pappy (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh-em-jee why yes I am. 

TPBM speaks in third person.

Also, I need to steal those quotes from TPAM. Spitfires on fire? They're already on fi-yah. heheh.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 11, 2007)

Matt does not speak in third person. That would be quite telling.

TPBM has loud planes fly over them on a frequent basis.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Sep 11, 2007)

No thank god i don't otherwise i would go insane.....
TPBM hated school.....


----------



## Aggie08 (Sep 12, 2007)

Nah, I'm pretty decent at it and am thinking about applying to grad school.

TPBM doesn't remember school.


----------



## trackend (Sep 12, 2007)

I try not to I left at 15 and couldnt wait to get out
TPBM was given the cane on a regular basis at school


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Sep 12, 2007)

Not usually, but I think I deserved it at times. Does anybody here personally remember the days when little boys were switched for not learning their lessons?

TPBM likes Rum.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes its not bad I get into it every time I can. A friend of ours makes the best home brew scotch

TPBM is more of a spirits drinker compared to beer


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 12, 2007)

Both....

TPBM opinion about alcohol free beer, is that it's not (censored) beer!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 12, 2007)

Soundbreaker Welch? said:


> Not usually, but I think I deserved it at times. Does anybody here personally remember the days when little boys were switched for not learning their lessons?



I went to a Catholic school for a year (7th grade). Sister Ida had an
18 inch ruler that was make of oak. She'd whack you where-ever she
could. The girls got it mostly on the butt or the bare legs. (Remember,
the girls wore dresses or skirts.) The boys got it on the knuckles, or
she'd come down edge-wise on the shoulder. I got expelled for telling
her the next time she hit me I'd knock her on her @ss.

As for alcohol-free beer..... it's not totally alcohol free.... read the label.
I'm a card-carrying-alcoholic, so I havn't tried it.

TPBM is thinking about a *major* purchase....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 12, 2007)

Not while I'm still paying college tuition.

TPBM loves to work out at a health club.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Sep 12, 2007)

No... not at a health club. I do walk quite a bit..... and (at 73) I can still
run around the block............ once.....

TPBM will tell my fortune......

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 12, 2007)

You will live many years more.

TPBM is having a pizza night tonight.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 12, 2007)

Shame on you, Adler...... telling fortunes without a licence !!
(I hope you're right)

Yes..... wife told me we ARE going to Pizza hut tonight.....

TPBM doesn't feel like working, today.

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 12, 2007)

Im at work at the moment and yes I dont feel like working because I pulled a muscle in my back and just sitting at this desk is hurting at the moment.

TPBM is having a spat with there significant other.


----------



## Becca (Sep 12, 2007)

Nope..Chris. We're still on the first 40 years of our honeymoon.

TPBM dreamt that they were on Star Trek last night.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 12, 2007)

Nope but I did continue to watch Deep Space 9 season 5. I have all 7 seasons of DS9.

TPBM is a Trekie


----------



## Becca (Sep 12, 2007)

only for TNG.

TPBM forgot to wear underwear this morning.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 12, 2007)

Underwear? What's that?

TPBM likes skinny-dipping....


----------



## Becca (Sep 12, 2007)

does anyone NOT like it?! 

TPBM used to eat paste in grade school.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 12, 2007)

Nope.....

TPBM still see some of their classmates...


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 12, 2007)

No, thank God.

TPBM has lived in their tiny town all their life.


----------



## Becca (Sep 12, 2007)

a few tiny towns...yup.

TPBM plans on voting for Hilary.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 12, 2007)

F no!! Blasphemer.

TPBM would rather vote for Al Gore.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 12, 2007)

Not sure at this point. I usually vote the person, rather than the party.
I'm not a registered anything, liberal... maybe.... conservative...probably.

(Matt got in ahead of me.... I was answering Les' Bride)

TPBM with take a friend to lunch tomorrow.

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 12, 2007)

I have no friends.

TPBM has more than 20 friends.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes, I have.....But only because I own them money 

TPBM would like a night "on the town".....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 12, 2007)

Too tired for that. Will visit my local "pickup joint" on Friday morning after work for a few Guinness...

TPBM is a fan of the Man in Black....


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 12, 2007)

Have not idea who or what "the Man in Black" is.

TPBM will tell us.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 12, 2007)

The only 'man in black' I can recall is Johnny Cash...... He did good work.

TPBM remembers Johnny Cash......

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Sep 12, 2007)

Isn't that the guy who sang "Ring of fire" or something? By the way, I think the man in black is Jimmy Page

TPBM doesn't know who Jimmy Page is


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 12, 2007)

Yeah I know Jimmy Page.

And Johnny Cash "I.I.I.I'm gonna sing about a great American Dog... Blaaaack Lassie" 

TPBM never knew that Jimmy is considered the "man in black".


----------



## ccheese (Sep 12, 2007)

You are correct..... I really thought it was Johnny Cash (A Boy Named Sue).

TPBM thinks I'm un-informed.

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 12, 2007)

Nope. Unless we both are uninformed and I'm a Zeppelin fan.

TPBM wonders whether it will rain tonight.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 12, 2007)

Gee...... I didn't know you were into dirigibles......

We have a 30% chance of rain tonight in Va. Beach, Va.

TPBM will tell us about the Hindenberg.......

Charles


----------



## Becca (Sep 12, 2007)

WELL..it BLEW! 

 will go over JUST like a lead zeppelin.

TPBM wants to babysit for Les and Mrs Les so we can go out this weekend.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 12, 2007)

Wait a minute....... I'm missing something here. You two have just gotten
married...... and you need a baby sitter ? DAMN ! "You're a better man
than I am, Gunga Din". 

TPBM will tell us about Gunga Din.....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 12, 2007)

Din! Din! Din! 

You Lazarushian-leather Gunga Din! 
Tho' I've belted you an' flayed you, 
By the livin' Gawd that made you, 
You're a better man than I am, Gunga Din!

TPBM is never satisfied.

TO


----------



## Becca (Sep 12, 2007)

YEAH..well, ya know. Its one of my endearing qualities! 


TPBM is off on a tangent.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 12, 2007)

My congratulations TO....... I am impressed !

I am off on a (photo) tangent. Been trying to satisfy lots of people
at one time.

TPBM loves raw oysters.....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 12, 2007)

Prefer raw clams, but oysters are OK.

TPBM loves going to the movies.

TO


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 13, 2007)

if there is something good on

TPBM has saw a movie recently and will give us their opinion on it


----------



## Becca (Sep 13, 2007)

The Departed, AGAIN..still a great flick. 


TPBM will list a few of their favorite things.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 13, 2007)

Warbirds, Japanese maples, my grand-daughters, my great-grand-kids,
my memories (not necessarily in that order), and other things....

TPBM likes to fly

Charles


----------



## Becca (Sep 13, 2007)

LOVE IT! Still need to go skydive, too.

TPBM plays a musical instrument


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 13, 2007)

Nope....sorry.

TPBM like the old stylish ocean liners like Olympic etc...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh yes.... I remember the Normandie, Ile De France, Queen Elizabeth,
The United States, Stockholm, and of course, the Titanic.....

TPBM would like to take a cruise......

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 13, 2007)

Not really. I am not fond of boats on the ocean. When I was very young though we went from France to New York on the Queen Elizabeth II.

TPBM enjoys gambling.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 13, 2007)

To a point. Abount once a year me and the wife go to Dover, DE to play
the slots. We take enough money to gamble $50.00 per day. If/when
that is gone, so are we. We have come home winners !

TPBM doesn't gamble, thinks life is a bigger gamble...

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 13, 2007)

I dont like to Gamble Money except for the Fantasy Football League every year but it is not a lot of money.

TPBM enjoys taking risks.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 13, 2007)

Nope. Much too conservative. Believe that hard work is consistently more rewarding.

TPBM plays the lottery.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 13, 2007)

Sometimes I do, yes...

TPBM is an eager NBL fan.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 13, 2007)

Yes..... twice a week. My biggest single win was $2,600.00, but I keep
trying.

TPBM drinks _diet_ soda's

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 13, 2007)

Drank one this morning with breakfast.

TPBM hates soda drinks.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 13, 2007)

Only the _diet_ variety.....

TPBM will tell us a limerick......

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 13, 2007)

There was a young man named Sweeney,
Who spilled some gin on his weenie,
He thought this uncouth,
So he added vermouth,
And he slipped his girl a martini.

TPBM can be talked into anything.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Sep 13, 2007)

TO..... You're too much !!

Almost..... There was a time when I'd try anything...... ONCE.

TPBM likes to ski....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Sep 13, 2007)

Nope, looks dangerous, I like to go from that track on my moutainbike though

TPBM liker mountainbikes, too


----------



## Becca (Sep 13, 2007)

Nope..no mountainbiking..I'd rather hike or climb. 


TPBM wants Chinese for dinner.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 13, 2007)

Yes he does...... but he's going to have to settle for spaghetti, tonight.
Edna Mae doesn't do Chinese...... (but she's going to Richmond on Saturday).

TPBM can't boil water....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Sep 13, 2007)

Can't boil water? I'm working in a lab, so I should be able to do this if I have the proper protocol.

TPBM has never been in a lab


----------



## ccheese (Sep 13, 2007)

Not since 7th grade. 

TPBM remembers steam locomotives

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah, a few ar still riding here for tourists.

TPBM flew biplanes in his early days


----------



## ccheese (Sep 13, 2007)

I've flown in them often, and took the stick once or twice. The
Communications Officer at NAS Cecil Field owned an N3N and took
me up often.

TPBM likes to sing.....

Charles


----------



## Becca (Sep 13, 2007)

Yes, and I'm pretty good at it. 

TPBM remembers Mr. Green Jeans


----------



## ccheese (Sep 13, 2007)

Yes I do..... and Buffalo Bob, too

TPBM Likes the Road Runner.....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 13, 2007)

Yep...Watched Captain Kangaroo all the time.

TPBM has seen a Great White Shark in the ocean close to shore.

TO


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 13, 2007)

You beat me to the draw Charles...

I always rooted for the coyote.

TPBM loves The Three Stooges.

TO


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 13, 2007)

No thank God.

TPBM would soil his swimwear if he saw a great white.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 13, 2007)

I do like the Three Stooges.

And I would soil my drawers if I saw a great white

TPBM will tell me the last names of the three stooges

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Sep 13, 2007)

OK, I'll tell Moe Howard, Curley Howard, Shemp Howard (brothers)
and Larry Fine.

TPBM Is going home now....

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 13, 2007)

I am home. And I do like the 3 stooges. I clashed posts.

TPBM works from home.


----------



## Becca (Sep 13, 2007)

Well..I am working on that..well, part time at least. 

TPBM would love to be involved in a pie-fight.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 13, 2007)

Nah..... the meringue gets on my glasses..... yuck...what a mess.

TPBM would like a La-Z-Boy with a massager built in.

Charles


----------



## Sgt. Pappy (Sep 13, 2007)

I think I'd rather have an La-5FN with a massager built in. 
Boo yah.
TPBM feels like s/he should take something to make her/his bowel movements smell like cinnamon... rather than fart in class, letting everyone know whodunit.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Sep 14, 2007)

Mate thats retarded if you don't mind me sayin so....

I'd rather hold it in than let one rip and have everone thinking i'd been smokin or something like that....
TPBM likes sleeping outdoors....


----------



## Becca (Sep 14, 2007)

Yessir, I do. WAAAAYYYY past time for me to go camping.


TPBM thinks they need more coffee.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm drinking too much coffee as it is. Starting to twitch.

TPBM will watch high school, college and pro football this weekend.

TO


----------



## Becca (Sep 14, 2007)

MAYBE Pro football. 

TPBM wonders if there is intelligent life 'out there' and is pretty much convienced that theres not much 'down here'


----------



## ccheese (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh yes.... for a long time I've wonder if we're the only planet with "life"
on it. 

TPBM prefers chocolate over vanilla.....

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 14, 2007)

Depends on what it is. I love vanilla icecream. But I like a good piece of chocolate.

TPBM thinks that cinammon smells like baby spit.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 14, 2007)

It's been too long, my youngest is 47, so I don't remember.

TPBM Remember's Mortimer Snerd, and will tell us who his pal was.

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 14, 2007)

Now that one I don't know.

TPBM will tell us.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 14, 2007)

Nope, me neither,

TPBM will tell us at last..


----------



## ccheese (Sep 14, 2007)

My goodness..... You don't remember Edgar Bergen, Charley Mccarthy
and Mortimer Snerd ? I must be getting old......

TPBM don't think I'm old..... has a better word for it

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 14, 2007)

Wizened. I remember Charley McCarthy. But only recognize the names of the others.

TPBM will tell us at what age you are old.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 14, 2007)

80+

TPBM agrees.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 14, 2007)

Absolutely ! However, ask a 12 year old "How old is old"
and see what you get for an answer.

TPBM would like to get away for the week-end..... but can't.

Charles


----------



## mkloby (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm really dying to get back to NJ for a little leave... I'm hoping to get some leave after I get winged in a couple weeks.

TPBM hasn't seen their family months.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 14, 2007)

True: Havn't seen my son in just about a year, my daughter in 15.

TPBM will tell us a short joke.....

Charles


----------



## Becca (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh *hit..of COURSE I check in at a joke... hmm....do I know any short ones..I ponder...

how many surrealists does it take to screw in a lightbulb..?

a fish.

TPBM will not berate me for the horrific joke.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 14, 2007)

I will not berate you..... But I don't get it !

TPBM thinks the joke is funny...

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm in the same boat as you cchesse, I don't get it either

TPBM does get it and will tell us the meaning


----------



## Becca (Sep 14, 2007)

[email protected] if I know..its a surrealist thing. 


TPBM will veer off onto another topic ALTOGETHER


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 15, 2007)

So no **** there I was, inverted sling load from a 58! Air Medals dangling in my face....

TPBM will tell us the meaning of life.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 15, 2007)

And here I am hoping that you'd tell me that.....

TPBM enjoys art by Van Gogh, Leonardo da Vinci, Michelangelo and others...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 15, 2007)

I like Michelangelo and DeVinci.

TPBM will tell us what they are having for dinner tonight.


----------



## cougar32d (Sep 15, 2007)

lasagna tpbm needs to drink more


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 15, 2007)

Drank enough last night.... 

TPBM is interested in the Chinese and Japanese history....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 15, 2007)

I am interested in all history.

TPBM is having a party tonight


----------



## ccheese (Sep 15, 2007)

Yessir.... The wife is outta town, and it will be a party for one.

TPBM will tell us their favorite movie.

Charles


----------



## trackend (Sep 15, 2007)

The Seven Samurai

TPBM hates subtitled films


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 15, 2007)

Rather that than having them dubbed. Imagine watching a movie where you the voice of some of the caracters, and they've dubbed them with voices that sounds like, "what the f**k!".....

Remember watching a movie on a eastern block channel back in the day, where even the women had men voices.... 

TPBM is of to the pub tonight.


----------



## mkloby (Sep 15, 2007)

Haha - I wish...

TPBM will tell us what they're having for dinner tonight.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 15, 2007)

With the wife outta town it will be Chinese..... Probably Shrimp
Lo-Mein.

TPBM doesn't do Chinese...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 15, 2007)

I do like Chinese every now and then....

TPBM thinks that WWA(?) wrestling is an well rehearsed opera....with sissies in panties....


----------



## ccheese (Sep 15, 2007)

I had the pleasure (?) of watching Rick Flair and some others wrestle (?)
at the Norfolk Scope many years ago. This was so phony it smelled up
the place. Which is why Pro Wrestling cannot be billed as a "sports event".
It's listed as "entertainment". I donno about "sissies in panties"...

TPBM likes opera...

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 15, 2007)

I don't care for opera

TPBM has a V8 in their car/s


----------



## ccheese (Sep 15, 2007)

No..... my Mazda has a 4, and the wife's Buick has a 6.

TPBM is thinking about raiding the fridge....

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 15, 2007)

I have tried, and failed miserably

TPBM has got something good to eat right now


----------



## ccheese (Sep 15, 2007)

You peeped ! Just opened a jar of Dole peaches for me and the Mrs. to
share.

TPBM never heard the story of the Awa Maru.

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 15, 2007)

I never have

TPBM will give me a quick summary


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 16, 2007)

Awa Maru was an 11,249 ton Japanese passenger ship of the Imperial Japanese Navy during World War II.

In 1945 the Awa Maru was employed as a Red Cross relief ship, carrying vital supplies to American and Allied POW's in Japanese custody. Under the Relief for POW's agreement, she was supposed to be given safe passage by Allied forces, and Allied commanders issued orders to that effect.

Having delivered her supplies, Awa Maru took on over 2,000 Japanese officials and civilians at Singapore, along with $5 billion looted from the country as they fled. The ship departed Singapore on March 28, but on April 1 was intercepted late at night in the Taiwan Strait by the American submarine USS Queenfish, which mistook her for a destroyer.

Queenfish fired four torpedoes, all of which hit their target, and the ship rapidly sank. Of the 2,003 passengers and crew on board, only one survived. The commander of Queenfish was court-martialled for the sinking, but exonerated.

TPBM has heard about Mary Celeste and find her story spooky...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 16, 2007)

Bravo Lucky 13

The Mary Celeste was a brigantine found in the Atlantic Ocean unmanned and under full sail heading towards the Strait of Gibraltar in 1872.

TPBM is going to have a big 'Sunday dinner" with the family.

Charles


----------



## Becca (Sep 16, 2007)

Yes, more than likely..after we get back from the beach. 


TPBM will offer to do the dishes after dinner.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 16, 2007)

Nope, we have a machine which does just that.

TPBM believes in the mistery of the Bermuda triangle


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 16, 2007)

The only mystery to me is how so many people believe in the "mystery". Then again people believe in the Loch Ness Monster, Bigfoot, the Abomidable Snowman and Area 51 space aliens.

TPBM snores.

TO


----------



## Becca (Sep 16, 2007)

Sometimes. and I LOVE spooky! 

TPBM has interacted with a ghost.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 16, 2007)

Nope....I love ghost stories and the likes....but meeting one? No thanks 

TPBM has heard about Jack O' Lantern.



*In reality.*
*1775:* The Octavius, an English trading ship returning from China, was found drifting off the coast of Greenland in 1775. The captain's log showed that the ship had attempted the Northwest Passage, which had never been successfully traversed . The ship and the bodies of her frozen crew apparently completed the passage after drifting among the pack ice for 13 years. 
*1872:* The Mary Celeste, perhaps the most historically famous derelict, was found abandoned between Portugal (mainland) and Portugal's Azores archipelago. It was devoid of all crew, but was completely intact. While Arthur Conan Doyle's story "J. Habakuk Jephson's Statement" based on this ship added some strange phenomena to the tale (such as that the tea found in the mess hall was still hot), the fact remained that the last log entry was 11 days prior to the discovery of the ship. 
*1921:* The Carroll A. Deering, a five-masted cargo schooner, was found stranded on a beach on Diamond Shoals, North Carolina. The ship's final voyage had been the subject of much debate and controversy (see main article), and was investigated by six Departments of the US government, largely because it was one of dozens of ships that sank or went missing within a relatively short period of time. While paranormal explanations have been advanced, the theories of mutiny or piracy are considered much more likely. 
*1931:* The Baychimo was abandoned in the Arctic Ocean when it became trapped in pack ice and was thought doomed to sink, but remained afloat and was sighted numerous times over the next 38 years without ever being salvaged. 
*1933:* A lifeboat from the 1906 wreck of the passenger steamship SS Valencia off the southwest coast of Vancouver Island was found floating in the area in remarkably good condition 27 years after the sinking. Sailors have also reported seeing the ship itself in the area in the years following the sinking, often as an apparition that followed down the coast. 
*1948:* Many ships responded to the desperate Morse code messages from the Dutch freighter Ourang Medan. The ship was found adrift off Indonesia with all of its crew dead. The boarding party found the entire crew "frozen, teeth baring, gaping at the sun." Before the ship could be towed to a home port, the ship exploded and sank. The reason for the deaths are still unexplained today. 
*1955:* The MV Joyita was discovered abandoned in the Pacific. 
*2003:* High Aim 6 - was a ghost ship found drifting in Australian waters with no crew on board. Despite an extensive search, no trace of the crew was ever found. 
*2006:* The tanker Jian Seng was found off the coast of Weipa, Queensland Australia in March. Its origin or owner could not be determined and it was scuttled in April. 
*2006:* In August the "Bel Amica" (which is one "L" short of the modern Italian spelling of "Good Friend") was discovered off the coast of Sardinia. 
The Coast Guard crew that discovered the ship found half eaten Egyptian meals, French maps of North African seas, and a flag of Luxembourg on board. 
*2007:* A 12-metre catamaran, the Kaz II, was discovered unmanned off the coast of Queensland, northeast Australia in April. The yacht, which had left Airlie Beach on Sunday 15 April, was spotted about 80 nautical miles (150 km) off Townsville, near the outer Great Barrier Reef on the following Wednesday. When boarded on Friday, the engine was running, a laptop was running, the radio and GPS were working and a meal was set to eat, but the three-man crew were not on board. All the sails were up but one was badly shredded, while three life jackets and survival equipment, including an emergency beacon, were found on board. A search for the crew was abandoned on Sunday 22nd as it was considered unlikely that anyone could have survived for that period of time.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2007)

Nope sure have not.

TPBM is watching NFL at the moment. Go 49ers!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 16, 2007)

Depends on which one you mean. The pumpkin or the Dartmouth Jack O'
Lantern Humor Society.

TPBM is a Dallas Cowboy fan.

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Sep 16, 2007)

In your dreams.

TPBM likes tulips and walks on wooden shoes


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2007)

No I am not Dutch, but I do like Dutch cheese.

TPBM had a BBQ today.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 16, 2007)

No, but had a BBQ yesterday after my son's football game (we won, Moravian College 19, Lebanon Valley College 18.

TPBM is getting ready to close his pool.

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 16, 2007)

Wish I had a pool.....

TPBM wanted to be a lifeguard as a child....

*This Jack O' Lantern.*
An Irish legend tells of Jack, a lazy but shrewd farmer who uses a cross to trap the Devil. One story says that Jack tricked the Devil into climbing an apple tree, and once he was up there Jack quickly placed crosses around the trunk or carved a cross into the bark, so that the Devil couldn't get down. Another myth says that Jack put a key in the Devil's pocket while he was suspended upside-down; Another myth says that Jack was getting chased by some villagers whome he had stolen from, when he met the Devil: it was time for him to die. However, the thief stalled his death by tempting the Devil with a chance to bedevil the church-going villagers chasing him. Jack told the Devil to turn into a coin with which he would pay for the stolen goods (the Devil could take on any shape he wanted); later, when the coin/Devil disapeared, the Christian villagers would fight over who had stolen it. The Devil agreed to this plan. He turned himself into a silver coin and jumped into Jack's wallet... only to find himself next to a cross Jack had also picked up in the village. Jack had closed the wallet tight, and the cross stripped the Devil of his powers; and so he was trapped. In both myths, Jack only lets the Devil go when he agrees to never take his soul. After a while the thief died, as all living things do. Of course, his life had been too sinful for Jack to go to heaven; however, the Devil had promised not to take his soul, and so he was barred from Hell as well. Jack now had nowhere to go. He asked how he would see where to go , as he had no light, and the Devil mockingly tossed him an ember that would never burn out from the flames of hell. Jack carved out one of his turnips (which was his favourite food), put the ember inside it, and began endlessly wandering the Earth for a resting place. He became known as "Jack of the Lantern", or Jack-o-Lantern.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2007)

I used to be a junior life guard.

TPBM is fed up with there pop up stopper which does not seem to be working at the moment.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Sep 16, 2007)

nah the schools one is bullet proof.....
TPBM is contemplating getting up and making coffee/tea....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2007)

In a few hours yes. It is time to go to bed now though.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 16, 2007)

Which leaves me with nothing to do. I did drink a Pepsi with my Pizza, tho.

TPBM watched Tiger Woods win the golf match, today.

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 16, 2007)

Me?! Watching golf?! Aye right.....!    

TPBM thinks that todays airplanes, motorcycles, cars, trains etc. etc. have nothing of yesteryears charm and elegance.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 16, 2007)

To a point, I agree. Look at a 1957 Chevrolet. That was a thing of beauty.
The "spitfire" was a good looking aircraft. But.... time marches on.

TPBM never drove an "old" car.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 16, 2007)

my car is 17 years old...

TPBM's car still has its new car smell


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 16, 2007)

Nope. Nothing but ass, chips and sunflower seeds.

TPBM in incredulous.


----------



## mkloby (Sep 16, 2007)

Depends what we're discussing. Some strange middle-aged white guy with a high pitched voice and wearing tin foil on his head talking about how he was visited from aliens from the planet oreon... yeah I'm incredulous.

TPBM believes in aliens.


----------



## Bf109_g (Sep 16, 2007)

I kind of do, mkloby 

TPBM wishes that a "Top Gun II" was made, this time with F/A-18 Hornets.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 17, 2007)

Not really, I won't watch it but the hornets will be a nice touch

TPBM will watch the proposed top gun II


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 17, 2007)

Not unless it was to look like WWII, Korea or Vietnam.... 

TPBM was once expelled.


----------



## Becca (Sep 17, 2007)

Nope. I just locked myself in my darkroom at school. I was a [email protected] but not a troublemaker. BTW thanks for the Ghost/Jack stories...I love them.


TPBM is LOVING the cooler temps in the morning.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 17, 2007)

Absolutely.... I won't have to water my Japanese maples (600 of them)
so often.

TPBM spent all day yesterday watching pro football.

Charles


----------



## Becca (Sep 17, 2007)

I Love Japanese Maples..BEAUTIFUL color. and NOPE I was off getting sunburnt at the beach and then grilling Bratwurst and making the dinner for the troops. 

TPBM knows the recipe for 'Greek Fire'


----------



## ccheese (Sep 17, 2007)

'fraid not..... don't even know what it is.....

TPBM will tell us what 'Greek Fire' is....

Charles


----------



## Becca (Sep 17, 2007)

It was/is an explosive compound, KINDA like Napalm. Awesome stuff. 


TPBM really doesn't give a flaming rat's @ss WHAT or whom Brittany Spears is doing...and is really tired of hearing about the BS.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 17, 2007)

Who? What? When? Where?

TPBM loves Bonsai trees and miniature gardens.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 17, 2007)

Yes I do..... I have a few (purchased). I thought about getting into Bonsai
(pronounced bone-sai), but it takes five to ten years to train one. Time
I don't have a lot of. Japanese gardens are beautiful.

TPBM has been to Japan

Charles


----------



## Becca (Sep 17, 2007)

I'd love to go..but, alas..


TPBM has a GREAT story about when they were in Japan.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 17, 2007)

Was in the hospital at Tachikawa Air Base..... no story there. Did
crawl up the gangway of the USS Bexar (APA-237) on my hands
and knees, while moored at Yokosuka. At least that's what I was
told.

TPBM has a Japanese friend, and will tell us about him/her...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wish I had, a good excuse to go to Japan, like if you need one....  

TPBM used to race at the dragstrip....


----------



## Becca (Sep 17, 2007)

No, unfortunately..BUT, I'd go out to the drag strip every chance I got..not big into Nascar BUT, I likem the Drag.  I'd LOVE to drive..

TPBM has a dragster that needs a female driver..


----------



## ccheese (Sep 17, 2007)

No..... But I did stay at a Holliday Inn, once. And I use to drag race my
'57 Chevvy.

TPBM will take a friend to lunch


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 17, 2007)

My lunch tends to be at 2 am here....a tad early... 

TPBM knows who Hank Snow and Hank Williams were...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 17, 2007)

Absolutely... Both were country singers. Hank Snow is known for his
song, I'm Movin' On. ("See that big 8 wheeler rollin' down the track.....")
Hank Williams (Sr.) is probably best known for "Jambalaya".

TPBM has no idea what I'm talking about...

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2007)

No I do, but I dont like Country so I dont care....

TPBM is a gangsta!


----------



## Marcel (Sep 17, 2007)

Nope more like a hardrocker...

TPBM doesn't like music at all


----------



## ccheese (Sep 17, 2007)

Oh but I do...... certain types. Don't like hard rock, acid rock, gangsta,
rap, or Led Zepplin (et al).

TPBM will dine out, tonight.

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nope.....working nights.... GO ROCKABILLY 

TPBM love to play golf.....


----------



## ccheese (Sep 17, 2007)

Not my game..... but I did caddy as a youngster...

TPBM helps with the dishes.

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Sep 17, 2007)

No I'm using my computer right now...

TPBM only uses plastick plates, so he doesn't have to doe the dishes, but just throw it away.


----------



## Becca (Sep 17, 2007)

Bwahahaha..I should BE so lucky! 


TPBM has seen the original version of Oceans 11.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 17, 2007)

Indeed I do..... Excellent flick!

TPBM thinks that Buddha was a smart man.


----------



## Becca (Sep 17, 2007)

Very wise. I enjoy reading(and sometimes remembering to apply) his thoughts.

TPBM wishes they were drinking a Pina Colada and swinging in a hammock on a Tropical Island somewhere(NOT in the path of a hurricane)


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 17, 2007)

Even better, my PRIVATE tropical island...

TPBM spent a spring break in Miami....


----------



## Becca (Sep 17, 2007)

Nope..Crystal Beach (in Texas) was about it. 


TPBM is admittedly a fan of Haggis.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 17, 2007)

Unfortunately never tried it.

TPBM goes hiking in Scotland every holyday


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nope I'm afraid not....even though live here, I should....

TPBM enjoys a good game of cricket.....


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 17, 2007)

No thanks.

TPBM has played with Lawn Darts by throwing them up in the air and hoping they would hit 'em on the head.


----------



## Becca (Sep 17, 2007)

No..but, I have played 'smear the queer' (no offense) with crawdad holes..


TPBM can eat 25 lbs of crawfish at one sitting


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 17, 2007)

No. Not a huge fan of mudbugs. And as Les' wife, you are going to have to learn to not play the politically correct card. It's unbecoming. 

TPBM likes to eat Crappy.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 17, 2007)

No.... But I do like flounder.

TPBM is a real fisherman....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Sep 17, 2007)

Nope, I think it's boring

TPBM is a Startrek fan


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think we recently asked that one didn't we? And no, I like Startrek, but am not considered a fan.

TPBM likes Dr. Who.


----------



## cougar32d (Sep 17, 2007)

who? TPBM likes Richard Simmons


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Sep 17, 2007)

I've never watched on of his videos, but I remember his really fuzzy hair.

TPBM likes to eat lots of potato chips.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Sep 17, 2007)

If they are sour cream and onion yep sure do 
TPBM went motorcrossing (motorbikes) on the weekend (i did)


----------



## cougar32d (Sep 17, 2007)

nope motorcycles scare the crap out of me...TPBM is a sex and the city fan


----------



## ccheese (Sep 17, 2007)

No... not my type of TV show..... and Motorcycles scare me too. I've
NEVER been on one !

TPBM likes beer and hard boiled eggs, but hates himself in the morning.

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 17, 2007)

Yes ...beer and hard boiled eggs, and I like myself in the morning, but "I love the smell of napalm in the morning, it smells like victory".

TPBM loves the movie *Apocalypse Now.* 

TO


----------



## ccheese (Sep 17, 2007)

TO.... you're a mess !

Didn't see the movie. Was it about a horse ? 

TPBM doesn't like horses.

Charles


----------



## Aussie1001 (Sep 17, 2007)

God no hate it....
TPBM owns a fast car....


----------



## Becca (Sep 17, 2007)

no..but I play one on TV.


TPBM would prefer a redhead to a blonde.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 17, 2007)

Would take either. They all look alike when they are standing on their heads (that was uncalled for  ).

TPBM watches FOX News and hates MSNBC.

TO


----------



## Becca (Sep 17, 2007)

I watch CNN. 


TPBM is wondering WTF?


----------



## mkloby (Sep 17, 2007)

I usually say that to myself 30 times a flight, but that's just because i'm a "stoopid" Marine.

TPBM has never had spumoni.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nut can't say i have...
TPBM will explain what the hell spumoni is.....


----------



## Marcel (Sep 18, 2007)

Dunno, some kind of pasta?

TPBM will explain it to us


----------



## Bf109_g (Sep 18, 2007)

Don't ask me Marcel...

TPBM will tell us how they would escape from a WW2 German POW camp.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 18, 2007)

like steve mcqueen did

TPBM likes my plan


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 18, 2007)

Indeed he does....McQueen is da man!

TPBM is gonna have spin the bottle in their next party.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 18, 2007)

i won't be planning any parties for a while yet.

TPBM has heard of OJ Simpson's new run-in with the police.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2007)

Indeed I have...

TPBM has heard of the Baltimore Ravens accusations against the New York Jets for cheating at the snap...

For those that haven't --> Billick: Jets 'illegally' simulated snap count on Sunday


----------



## ccheese (Sep 18, 2007)

I've heard about it, but don't know the details.

BTW: Spumoni or spumone is a molded Italian ice cream made with layers of
different colors and flavors, usually containing candied fruits and nuts. ...

TPBM knew it all the time !!

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 18, 2007)

Nope....I didn't.

TPBM would love to see the midnightsun.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 18, 2007)

Saw it several times from the deck of the USS Essex. We got the "Royal
Order of The Blue Nose", too.

TPBM would like to vacation in Italy

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 18, 2007)

Been there literally dozens of times. Was just there last year again and will probably go to northern Italy before this year is out. But then again it is rather easy when I only live about 6 to 8 hours from the Italian border.

TPBM would just like to go and visit Europe....anywhere in Europe.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 18, 2007)

Yep.....Berlin, Vienna, Prague, Budapest.....

TPBM is ahuge fan of MacGyver.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 18, 2007)

Back in the 80s and early 90s.

TPBM used to believe that Airwolf could really growl.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 18, 2007)

Nope. Never watched either show.

TPBM liked watching Rat Patrol.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 18, 2007)

????

TPBM remember Hogan's heroes.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 18, 2007)

Yes I do.

TPBM liked Johnny Quest.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 18, 2007)

Johnny who?

TPBM liked Buck Rogers


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 18, 2007)

Naaah....

TPBM is a fan of the original Star Trek.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah, I really like the way you can see how the set is setup

TPBM believes he's Napoleon


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 18, 2007)

Too tall.

TPBM is short.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 18, 2007)

Nope....

TPBM is interested in the Napoleonic wars.


----------



## Becca (Sep 18, 2007)

Nah..not really. 


TPBM is accident prone.


----------



## cougar32d (Sep 18, 2007)

i wouldnt call it accident prone, just forgot to duck! TPBM spends way too much time on the computer


----------



## Marcel (Sep 18, 2007)

Yep I do but not as much as some here 

TPBM thinks "What computer?"


----------



## ccheese (Sep 18, 2007)

I sit behind a computer all day at work, then go home and get another hour
or two on my own computer. Saturdays I try to stay away from it.

TPBM likes grits with his eggs.

Charles


----------



## cougar32d (Sep 18, 2007)

never had grits in my life, TPBM is a grunt


----------



## ccheese (Sep 18, 2007)

Nah. Swabbie, yes. However, some of my best friends were 'grunts'.

TPBM's car needs washing.

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 18, 2007)

Badly. It has mold growing on it. I kid you not.

TPBM thinks it rains all the time in Seattle.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2007)

Surely not as much as it does in Scotland...

TPBM is looking forward to/likes the rain


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 18, 2007)

Yes I do. I enjoy fall. Winter can be a drag after 90days of drizzle however.

TPBM can't fathom that many dreary days.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2007)

Nope have had rain pretty much everyday since June...

TPBM would of long since moved away from somewhere where the summer is all rain...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 18, 2007)

Yes, I would have. Here in Virginia we don't get enough. It clouds up
then blows out over the ocean, where it rains.

TPBM likes pickled pigs feet with his beer...

Charles


----------



## Becca (Sep 18, 2007)

never tried them..did crave cracklins ALL the time when pregnant with my youngest..


TPBM knows what Southern Cookin' is..


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hell Yes, I do. No true southern boy would say "Hell yeah". In fact, I was taught to say "Yes Ma'am". And my Mamau would approve of this "redneck". And by the way, I love grits for breakfast and so do my boys.

TPBM hates southern traditions.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 18, 2007)

Love American traditions, southern or otherwise.

TPBM quit smoking.

TO


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank the good Lord above, that is one vice I never inherited from my chain smoking parents.

TPBM likes a good Cavendish pipe every now and then.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Sep 19, 2007)

I've never smoked a pipe, but I saw a neighbor do it. Not sure what kind it was.

TPBM is hoping for a lot of Halloween Candy.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 19, 2007)

Nope...might meet Jack O' Lantern.....

TPBM thinks that you should holiday/vacation "at home" to get to know your own country before you go abroad....


----------



## Becca (Sep 19, 2007)

Yes..America had some STUNNING vistas. Intresting folk, too. and I hope ya'll don't eat sugar on your grits, Matt..EW!


TPBM believes in Santa Claus.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 19, 2007)

Absolutely! Gotta love Santa!

TPBM will be detailing his/her vehicle today.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Sep 19, 2007)

How strange.... Made arrangements to do the wife's Buick, today. As you
know, I work for a Mazda dealership.

TPBM likes his coffee like he likes his women..... 

Charles


----------



## Becca (Sep 19, 2007)

hmm..well, strong and tanned?? 


TPBM is going to celebrate Halloween.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 19, 2007)

Celebrate ? Nah.... toss some candy to the kids, but that's all.

TPBM stayed home today....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 19, 2007)

Retired. Stay home every day.

TPBM used to be a bodybuilder.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Sep 19, 2007)

Bodybuilder ? No.... but I was a 97 pound weakling once. Really....
Only weighed 82 pounds when I joined the Navy !! Bananas milk !!

TPBM wears socks with his/her flip-flops....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 19, 2007)

Don't have any flip-flops.....hate them...

TPBM likes steam locomotives....and know what I mean when I say Hiawatha, Coast Daylight and 20th Century Limited.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 19, 2007)

Oh yea... you gotta remember I grew up in the 40's. I also remember the
Wabash Cannonball, the Royal Blue and The City of New Orleans. Trains
with names....

TPBM never heard of 'soul food'

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 19, 2007)

Nope. Sure don't. And sugar on grits? Blaspheme. Salt, pepper and butter thank you.

TPBM likes their eggs fried hard.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 19, 2007)

Either that or scrambled. Can't do sunnyside up or over easy....yuck !

TPBM is looking forward to fall....... and the hunting season.

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 19, 2007)

Sorry, don't hunt. well except.....

TPBM is secretly a beatnik.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 19, 2007)

No... and I was never a hippie either!

TPBM never wears socks.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Sep 19, 2007)

Always do....

TPBM puts catsup on his steak...

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 19, 2007)

Southern fried perhaps.

TPBM likes Worchestershire sauce.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 19, 2007)

On my hamburger steak.....

TPBM knows who Khachaturian is and will tell us...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 19, 2007)

Nope....

TPBM know who Carl Sandburg was....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 19, 2007)

American Writer, Poet, and Historian.

TPBM relishes Lutefisk for dinner.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 19, 2007)

Carl Sandberg (1878-1967) Poet. Born in Galesburg, Illinois, of Swedish immigrant parents, Carl Sandburg found beauty in the ordinary language of the people ...

FYI Aram Khachaturian is a composer and orchestra leader. His "Sabre Dance"
is well known.

TPBM doesn't care.....


----------



## ccheese (Sep 19, 2007)

Looks like me an Buck crossed posts.

I donno what lutefisk is..... 

TPBM will tell me....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 19, 2007)

Lutefisk sounds like the Lutfisk we Swedes eat around X-mas and I cough...cough...HATE it! 
Fish and white eggsauce eeuuggghhh!

TPBM rather have Swedish meatballs.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 19, 2007)

ost definately would rather had Swedish Meatballs. Cod soaked in Lye for several days until causic, then washed in clean water, boiled, steamed and served with sauce is just nasteeeeee!!!!

TPBM fishes with Dynamite.


----------



## cougar32d (Sep 19, 2007)

it was only one time but..... TPBM reads Harry Potter.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 19, 2007)

I did, haven't read the last one...

TPBM wonder why they celibrate Columbus Day even when he didn't discover America....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 19, 2007)

Nope but I do like the movies.

TPBM will tell us there favorite beverage.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 19, 2007)

Guinness and single malt whiskies....

TPBM will tell us what's special with Berlin.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 19, 2007)

Maybe it's the Herbertstrasse ?

TPBM never went there....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2007)

Not yet but been to Germany...

TPBM has never been to Europe.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 19, 2007)

Nope.

TPBM used to travel extensively and misses it.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2007)

I still try to travel extensively and when I'm not I miss it...

TPBM doesn't miss travel at all...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 19, 2007)

Not anymore..... A military career has lots of travel tied to it.

TPBM would like to try bungee jumping.....

Charles


----------



## Becca (Sep 19, 2007)

Yes, around the U.S. and damn right I miss it.


TPBM likes to camp.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 19, 2007)

Yes I do. I really enjoy camping. I think I might do some winter camping this year when the snow falls. I really enjoy sitting around the fire keeping warm out in the wilderness.

TPBM is going to a concert soon.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 19, 2007)

None planned. Though VH is playing local. But I can't believe that Roth can still pull it off.

TPBM thinks that David Lee Roth is a queen.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Sep 19, 2007)

He does look weird. 

TPBM is looking forward to his 90th birthday.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 19, 2007)

Hell no. I'll be long gone.

TPBM wants to live so long that others wipe 'is arse.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 20, 2007)

About 150 will do just fine thank you very much....

TPBM enjoy to read about Al Capone, Machine Gun Kelly, Pretty Boy Floyd, Lucky Luciano and the rest of the lads in the golden era of the mafia....


----------



## Bf109_g (Sep 20, 2007)

Hell yeah I do, Lucky 13! 

TPBM has been in a barfight with Marines.


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 20, 2007)

Navy guys yes, Marines no..

TPBM

looks at the tissue after they wipe


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 20, 2007)

sometimes

TPBM will tell us a story of their roughest bar fight


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 20, 2007)

Never been in a bar fight. Easy way to get arrested. I don't like to get arrested.

TPBM has been arrested often.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 20, 2007)

I hate to admit it, but I have been in some of the finest jails in the country.
I use to be a dyed in the wool drunk !! Word of caution..... stay out of
Monk's Corner, SC. This jail has steel plates for a deck, and you can comb
you hair in them. Now I know who makes them shine !

TPBM is a tee-totaler

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 20, 2007)

No...alcohol is my *only* vice.  

TPBM rides a Harley-Davidson.

TO


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 20, 2007)

No. Not a Harley fan.

TPBM likes rice burner pocket rockets.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2007)

Nope much prefer 4 wheels

TPBM would most likely kill themselves if they got themselves a pocket rocket...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 20, 2007)

No doubt about it..... prefer four wheels.

TPBM likes gravy on his jello (Navy style)

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 20, 2007)

Nope sure dont.

TPBM likes Pirate movies.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 20, 2007)

TPBM likes SOS.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 20, 2007)

I take it, Matt, you don't like pirate movies....

Oh yea ! I prefer the red stuff that navy made, rather than the foreskins
on toast.

TPBM would like to see it rain.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2007)

Seen enough of the damn stuff in the last week (having had 5 weeks of no rain and blue skies in South Africa)...

TPBM would like to see the sun...


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 20, 2007)

ccheese said:


> I take it, Matt, you don't like pirate movies....
> 
> 
> 
> Charles



I clashed with Adler.

I am actually enjoying the overcast and cool.

TPBM likes to drink buttermilk.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 20, 2007)

No.... tastes like sour milk..... prefer Vitamin D.

TPBM likes to "work the soil"...

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes I do. But on my schedule. Not someone elses.

TPBM hates yardwork.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 20, 2007)

Not really 

TPBM agrees when I say that Indian was and is a real motorcycle.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 20, 2007)

Indian Bikes are cool, exspecially the original oldies.

TPBM Mother wears Combat Boots.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 20, 2007)

No, but she was a welder in the shipyard during WW-II.

TPBM thinks Britney Spears' career is in the toilet.

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 20, 2007)

Is? Has been.

TPBM thinks that Brittany is gorgeous.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 20, 2007)

Gorgeous ? No way, Jose. Very attractive...si Man, but what an air-head.

TPBM liked Fred Astair Ginger Rogers....

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 20, 2007)

They were okay. Before my time. And I have always said Brittany was a skank whose eyes are too far apart. Look at her next time you see her.

TPBM likes George Burns and Gracie.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 20, 2007)

I do remember George Burns Gracie Allen. Now, there was a woman who
could play a "straight line". Always the butt of George's jokes. Saw them
at the Hippidrome Theater in Baltimore in the 40's.

TPBM misses 'the good old days'...

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 20, 2007)

I miss the civility.

TPBM could care less.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 20, 2007)

.... and the grandure...

TPBM saw Elvis recently..

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 20, 2007)

Saw Elvis flying over the Bermuda Triangle coming from Loch Ness, on his way to Roswell.

TPBM has seen a flying saucer.

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 20, 2007)

nope....

TPBM thinks that Lauren Bacall is/was a hottie....


----------



## ccheese (Sep 20, 2007)

Yessir..... She was one of the "it" girls back then. (She had "it").

TPBM doesn't like elevators..... takes the stairs.

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 20, 2007)

I take elevators, don't like stairs.

TPBM buys lottery tickets every day.

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 20, 2007)

Nope, very rarely do I buy lottery tickets. 

TPBM plays slot machines on a regular basis.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 20, 2007)

Think we did this before..... I go to Dover, DE, about one a year. Me
and the wife pull the handle for a couple of days then go home.....
Sometimes winners !!

TPBM likes French cuisine....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 20, 2007)

The only thing French that I like is "La Marseillaise" (although the new French leader shows promise, I think).

TPBM never wears a watch.

TO


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2007)

Used to always need one but broke on average 1 a year so now I use my cellphone as a watch..

TPBM needs a watch


----------



## ccheese (Sep 20, 2007)

Nope.... I have a Rolex I bought in Dubrovnic in the late 60's.... still
keeps fabulous time.

TPBM has time on his hands.....

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes. I do. And spend most of it with my boys.

TPBM is idle.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 20, 2007)

Nope, busy doing nothing at work.

TPBM wears a Cobra Snake as a Necktie.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 20, 2007)

A how how how... Well I been down, to that Texas town...

TPBM loves ZZ.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 20, 2007)

ZZ Top ? Yeah baby  

TPBM talks to himself/herself.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes, I do, but only when I want to hold an intelligent conversation.

TPBM remembers Fibber McGee and Molly

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 20, 2007)

I love it when they broadcast the old radio shows. You don't often hear them anymore. Love to lay in bed with the boys and laugh and giggle over those old shows.

TPBM wishes they had an old Victrola.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm afraid I don't know what that is

TPBM will tell me


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 21, 2007)

I guess that it is an old radio.....

TPBM would love to own a 1940 Ford pickup....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 21, 2007)

nah but I would like to build an old nostalgic rat rod

TPBM shares my vision


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 21, 2007)

HELL YEAH! Rat Rod or Retro Rod....

TPBM would love to have a fat retro 1949 Mercury kustom....


----------



## ccheese (Sep 21, 2007)

The '49 Mercury was a hellova set of wheels. Love to own one.

TPBM never drove a stick shift...

BTW.... a Victrola was a very old, wind up 78 rpm record player.
"Victola" was the name of the RCA brand.

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 21, 2007)

Got a four-speed Hurst in my 'Vette.

TPBM loves positraction.

TO


----------



## Becca (Sep 21, 2007)

I'd rather a stick. 


TPBM is completely past stoked that its Friday! (stoked=excited)


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 21, 2007)

FFFFRRRRIIIIIDDDAAAAYYYYY!!!!! At last....just back from my local pickup joint, so if you can't read what I'm writing, I'm really sorry. 

TPBM enjoy drinking nice and slow rather than drinking just for the sake of getting drunk.


----------



## Becca (Sep 21, 2007)

Nope..just top get loaded. I'm Irish and Choctaw..I REALLY shouldn't drink.


TBPM is wondering where the nearest A.A. meeting is...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 21, 2007)

No... gave up alcohol 3/13/72 (but who's counting ?) Now a card-carrying
member of AA.

TPBM knows who Scott Joplin is, and will tell us...

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Sep 21, 2007)

Me and les'bride clashed posts

Believe me... I know when/where the next AA meeting is !!

TPBM knows who Scott Joplin is and will tell us..

Charles


----------



## Becca (Sep 21, 2007)

Sorry, no Charles. BUT, am going to go Google.



TPBM will probably tell us about him before I get back.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 21, 2007)

Isn't that the one who made "The Entertainer"?

TPBM is very slow at Googling.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 21, 2007)

You are right, Marcel. He wrote the music for the movie "The Sting".
He's also quite an accomplished piano player.

No... actually I 'google' pretty fast.

TPBM is a Marion Morrison fan....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 21, 2007)

Marion Morrison fan, no way, not me.

TPBM collects John C. Garand items.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 21, 2007)

Nope, I sadly don't know who it is. But I like Scot Joplin.

TPBM is going to tell me that Marion Morrison can play the piano just as well as Scott Joplin.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't know about playing the piano, but Marion Morrison was John Wayne's
real name.. Everybody knows John Wayne !!

TPBM knew it all the time.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 21, 2007)

I knew that his real name was Marion....something, but that was all.

TPBM enjoys to watch old westerns.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 21, 2007)

Like old westerns, enjoy old WW II movies more.

TPBM ranks "Casablanca" as one of the greatest movies of all time.

TO.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nope. Overrated.

TPBM is flabbergasted with my comment.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2007)

Not really...

TPBM thinks that the movies from the 30's/40's are the best ever made...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 21, 2007)

At least back then it was up to actors/actresses and the story if a movie would become a hit not special effects...... 

Should TPBM ever win on lottery he'll buy a Duesenberg.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 21, 2007)

Nope, I'll buy a 36' Bertram with a tuna tower and every marine electronic known to man. 

TPBM would rather buy an airplane.

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 21, 2007)

Yes I would.

TPBM has bought something very expensive lately and will tell us about it.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 21, 2007)

Well, I guess you could say that. We had all the windows replaced in the
house, vinyl siding, made the driveway a 2 car, and a new roof. We blew
just a shade over $13,000.00. BUT.... we bought the house in 1967 
for $12,500.00 and it's assessed for $205,000.00. Just improving my
investment.

TPBM lives in a apartment...

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh Lord no. Never doing that again. Worked hard to make sure.

$13,000 for a roof, vinyl siding and a driveway?!?!? Crap. My roof would cost me $20k. My siding...who knows. My stupid driveway that is cracked all to hell would likely cost me $5-6k at least, just guessing. Owning a house is exhorbatantly expensive.

TPBM has priced what it would cost to replace his windows.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Sep 21, 2007)

man i live in a humpy (hut) at the moment- i don't have any windows so that comes to a total of $ 0.  .....on the down side, mosquitos........


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 21, 2007)

TPBM, A1001. TPBM. 

TPBM wishes that Aussie1001 had more focus in life.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 22, 2007)

Yes I do...

TPBM is thinking of building a house.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 22, 2007)

A birdhouse, perhaps. I have four in the back yard.

TPBM is considering a new job...

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 22, 2007)

Well, sort of...

Been retired for 16 months, but a mindless job to help defray expenses would be OK.

TPBM is a workaholic.

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 22, 2007)

I can be sometimes.

TPBM smokes to much.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 22, 2007)

Don't smoke at all....

TPBM has tried Johnny Walker Gold label.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 22, 2007)

Yes and I am not fond of it. It is okay but not Johnnie Walkers best. The best is Blue Label. I am however very very fond of Johnnie Walker Blue Lable of which I have 2 bottles of it. A bit expensive at 100 dollars a bottle but damn it is so damn good!

TPBM likes Single Malt.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 22, 2007)

Indeed he does.....

TPBM don't consider Budweiser a beer.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2007)

Correct, bloody American pisswater...

TPBM rarely drinks any beer that isn't from Europe...


----------



## Marcel (Sep 22, 2007)

Correct, I rather like Belgium and Chech beers

TPBM has been posting in the "best beer" poll


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 22, 2007)

Guilty as charged.....

TPBM knows their national anthem by heart.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 22, 2007)

Nope, only 2 couplets of it. The whole one is 18 I believe.

TPBM has a double nationality.


----------



## Becca (Sep 22, 2007)

Yup, Texan AND American 

TPBM LOVES Chuck E.Cheese


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 22, 2007)

Eh?

TPBM will now kindly explain to me the above Chuck E.Cheese....


----------



## ccheese (Sep 22, 2007)

Chuck E. Cheese is primarily a pizza joint, that mostly caters to children.
They have birthday parties, graduation parties, bar mitzva's, etc. I get a
lot of Chuck E. Cheese type flak because of my name.

TPBM would rather go to a fast food fish joint...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 22, 2007)

Nope......

For some reason I've never liked fish....

TPBM is a fan of James Stewart.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 22, 2007)

Absolutely !! I think his westerns were the best. 

TPBM remembers Jimmy Stewart with June Allyson.....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 22, 2007)

Yeah, in Strategic Air Command.

With lots of B-36 and B-47 scenes.

TPBM remembers Claude Rains.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Sep 22, 2007)

Sure do.... he was the Phanton of the Opera. 

TPBM doesn't do onions on his hamburgers...

Charles


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 22, 2007)

Nope, I love them.

TPBM can't wait for the NHL regular season to start.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 22, 2007)

Ehh...sure. 

I'm more into the QMJHL and the Juniors nowadays. Go Mooseheads!! 


TPBM has had to take an emergency dump, in the middle of sex.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 22, 2007)

Sex ? That's been so long ago I've forgotten what it tastes like...

TPBM likes Alan Rickman (Quigley Down Under) and thinks he never
gets the acclaim he's due.

Charles


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 22, 2007)

I do like Alan Rickman. He's one of those actors who makes a very convincing evil dude every time. 

TPBM likes to sing along to their MP3 player/discman/walkman on the bus/subway at the top of their lungs, on their way to work every morning.


----------



## Bf109_g (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey NS. 

No, I lip-sync to my songs on my MP3 player instead...

TPBM has friends all over the world (I know I do! ^^)


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 23, 2007)

Indeed he does....

TPBM has had his car washed by topless girls....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2007)

I've unfortunately not had that pleasure yet...

TPBM has...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 23, 2007)

No.... only in my dreams.

TPBM will watch the NFL games all day today.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Sep 23, 2007)

No.... pro football is not my thing. I do have a youth meeting 1400 to 1600,
and hope I get to see some of the NASCAR race.

TPBM's favorite NASCAR driver is Dale, Jr.

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 23, 2007)

I cant stand Nascar but I will be watching NFL all day (actually more like night due to the time difference).

TPBM enjoys horse races.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 23, 2007)

Nope.... Junior Johnson or ANY Mopar driver in the 50's and 60's.....

TPBM remember watching factory sponsored dragracing in the 60's.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey......sneaky, Adler 

Can't say that I do....

TPBM remember watching factory sponsored dragracing in the 60's.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 23, 2007)

No, I don't.

TPBM is a roller derby fan.

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 23, 2007)

Used to be when I was a kid.

TPBM is pissed off at there football team at the moment.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 23, 2007)

Nope, Jets and Packers both won (Niners did get killed, Adler).

TPBM is now hoping the Giants lose.

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 23, 2007)

I hope that all lose except the Vikings.

TPBM is planning to go and see Super Bowl live.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 23, 2007)

Damn it Lucky you beat me...

No I do not plan to go to the Superbowl this year. It is really difficult to get tickets anyhow.

Naw I dont really care if the Giants win or lose. As for the 49ers the game was not as bad as the score suggested. If the Ref had not screwed up two calls the game would have had a different score. If you call a play back at the 10 yard line that would have given a Team a 1st down and even the Review Official says it should have been 1st down you screwed up call. That happened twice. Both times it led to touchdowns and kept the Niners from scoring twice. The game was actually very even and bad officiating won the game. It was a lot closer...

TPBM is afraid of snakes.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 23, 2007)

Sorry mate! 

Nope, not afraid of them, just having a healthy respect for the creatures.

TPBM wonder what the neighbours and fellow citizens would say if he'd take a Kingtiger to work.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 23, 2007)

Nope if I was driving a King Tiger to work, I would not care what they think. I would just roll over them.

TPBM has never ridden in a tank before.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 23, 2007)

Nope. Rode in an M48A3 with my tanker buddies when I was in the cavalry.

TPBM hates fantasy football.

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 23, 2007)

Can't tell, never played it....

TPBM would love to ride a raft down the Colorado River.


----------



## mkloby (Sep 23, 2007)

I do think that would be fun.

TPBM is not looking forward to the work week.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 23, 2007)

True....

TPBM is eager to get a new tattoo....


----------



## mkloby (Sep 23, 2007)

I am in fact. Not exactly sure what it will be, but it will go on my left upper arm.

TPBM will tell us what tattoos they have.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 23, 2007)

A dragon on left shoulder, Charles Nungesser's black heart on my right and my ex name on my lower back....

Can't wait to get some more ink done....

TPBM have piercings.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 23, 2007)

Just my ears. I used to have both my nipples and my tounge when I was in College and before I joined the army. I will stick to my ears and my tattoos.

TPBM is considering getting a piercing.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't think so.... I'd wind up in divorce court. Do people hate their body
so much that they want to stick pins in them ?

TPBM had a good steak for dinner, today.

Charlesa


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 23, 2007)

Nope. My oldest son wanted fettucine.

TPBM hates pasta.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 23, 2007)

Love it, having cheese ravioli tonight.

TPBM can never find his car keys.

TO


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 23, 2007)

Used not. Now I keep them in one place so I always know where they are.

TPBM always loses their cell phone.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 23, 2007)

Never lost it, but have left it at home when I went to work.

TPBM is not looking forward to Monday morning...

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 23, 2007)

When you're retired one morning is the same as the next. And any day above ground is a good day.  

TPBM loves science fiction movies.

TO


----------



## mkloby (Sep 23, 2007)

Sci-fi bores the hell out of me.

TPBM wonders how astronomers can say so assuredly what happened hundreds of millions of years ago.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 23, 2007)

Not really. Astronomy is a branch of science that I don't think reaches for the most part. Well... except for the Big Bang singularity. That seems like a stretch.

TPBM thinks that there are alternate universes.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 24, 2007)

Yep, saw it with my own eyes on a TV programm called Startrek or something 

TPBM always travels at warpspeed


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Whenever I need.....

TPBM wish that he could travel in time.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 24, 2007)

Yes.... when you're into genealogy, there are lots of people you'd like to talk
to....

TPBM would like to see some rain

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 24, 2007)

It's raining here in Glasgow, so some sun would be nice....

TPBM Thinks that 1936-7 Auburn Boat Tail Speedster is one of the most beautiful cars ever made....


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 25, 2007)

Never heard of it.

TPBM wishes that theyhad a Bose Wave Radio.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 25, 2007)

What radio??

TPBM will now explain.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 25, 2007)

You're guess is as good as mine

TPBM loves MOPAR (I know I do!)


----------



## Bf109_g (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeah, I do, Screaming Eagle. 

TPBM wishes they could have been awarded the Victoria Cross or Medal Of Honor.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 25, 2007)

Its good yo know there another MOPAR fan out there

As for the TPBM, It would be nice

TPBM has seen die hard 4


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 25, 2007)

Nope....

Is there ANYTHING else but MOPAR??

TPBM wish they had a 1970 Hemi Cuda Convertible with a four on the floor.


----------



## Becca (Sep 25, 2007)

My youngest sons middle name is Hemi. Twasn't me..his dad was a Mopar enthusiast. Poor Kid.  

TPBM loves Monty Python


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 25, 2007)

Yes....especially "under the influence" (I mean when I was younger).

TPBM is a clothes horse.

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 25, 2007)

One of my best friends back in ol' Sweden, his little brother has the name Hemi too.....

Damn you TO! 

I'm not.....I think (don't know what clothes horse is)

TPBM knows who David Earl "Swede" Savage, Jr. was.


----------



## Becca (Sep 25, 2007)

Hmmm..no. I used to have a HUGE Swedish buddy in Durango, CO. The only guy big enough to accompany me for a night out drinking Tequila. 


TPBM would love to retire and run an Emu ranch.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 25, 2007)

Swede Savage was an Indy race car driver.... think he won the 500 in the 
early 70's. He was also killed at Indy.

TPBM is left handed...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 25, 2007)

Would love to be able to afford to retire at 38, but not to run a emu ranch.....

Damn! people are jumping the line here.... 

TPBM still has his modelrailroad....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 25, 2007)

Still have my 1950 Lionel trains, but they're not set up.

(Lucky, a clothes horse is a well dressed guy with lots of clothes and looks good in anything he wears, very fashion conscience).

TPBM collects Davy Crockett cards.

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 25, 2007)

Aaah, ok. Thanks TO!

Nope I don't.....

TPBM is gonna give us a run down of all the cars that they've owned.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh my goodness.... 39 Ford Conv, 47 Plymouth, 54 Chev, 57 Chev, 60 Chev
66 Chev, 69 70 VW, 72 Chev, 76 Chev, 80 Chev P/U, 87 Mazda P/U
(still have it), 92 Buick, 98 Buick and 2001 Buick..... We were a two car
familly for quite a while.

TPBM has a NEW car

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 25, 2007)

Nope, my newest vehicle is a 2005 Trailblazer.

TPBM will tell us about their most exciting fishing adventure.

TO


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 25, 2007)

In the Sierra Mountains outside of Truckie, CA.

TPBM thinks fishing is lame.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 25, 2007)

Wasn't my adventure, but I saw it. A Boatswain was trolling for anything
that would hit, off the fantail of the USS Essex. He was using a very big 
hook and 21 thread line (1/2"). Something hit the hook and four men could
not pull it it. They hooked it to the aft capstan and were reeling it in when
the line parted......

TPBM doesn't fish, but likes to hunt...

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 25, 2007)

Bird hunt.

TPBM would like to go on an African safari.


----------



## Becca (Sep 25, 2007)

Sure..i'm hip. 


TPBM has eaten Wildebeast.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 25, 2007)

No.... not lately....

TPBM is a good pool player...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Sep 25, 2007)

Well, I used to be when I was a student.

TPBM always hits the bottles behind the bar while pooling


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 25, 2007)

If you mean drink while playing pool then, hell yes. 

TPBM has played pool in a room much to small.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 25, 2007)

Hmmmm....can't remember, that must mean no, I think, maybe?

TPBM loves playin' darts.

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2007)

Actually I am very good at darts. My game is Cricket Cut Throat.

TPBM enjoys cycling.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 25, 2007)

Not really..... dart boards are usually found in bars, and I don't frequent
bars....

TPBM is left handed...

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Sep 25, 2007)

Me and Adler clashed posts... Sorrry Chris..

TPBM didn't know that today is Ron Handgraaf's birthday !!
(See off topic for happy birthday Ron)

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 25, 2007)

Never heard of Mr. Handgraaf.

TPBM uses two printers.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 25, 2007)

Ron Handgraaf is one of our members.... he puts up the Manuals.

Yes, I have an old HP laser-jet and a new color printer

TPBM likes the peace and quiet of the night....

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2007)

At home? Nope only have one.

TPBM has a lot of yard work to do.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 25, 2007)

Nope, sorry....

TPBM was the class clown.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 25, 2007)

Nope.

TPBM was the class comic.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 25, 2007)

What's the difference ? I was both.... when I quit school in 1950 I still
had 144 days detention to do. Mr. Kitt (the Vice Principal) use to tell me,
"Charles, you are incorrigible" ! I thought it was a compliment !

TPBM was an honor student..

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 25, 2007)

In high school...yes.

In college....I was the inspiration for the John Belushi character in the movie "Animal House"... John 'Bluto' Blutarsky.  

TPBM hates liver.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Sep 25, 2007)

Au contraire mon ami..... Love liver onions ...... UMMMM Good !

TPBM is a pasta freak..

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 25, 2007)

Not really. Its okay. But liver? 

TPBM likes headcheese.


----------



## mkloby (Sep 25, 2007)

Never had the kopfcheese...

TPBM wakes before 0600 on a normal basis.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh yea.... a habit I picked up in the Navy. Up before 0600 and in bed by
2200 (usually).

TPBM loves to fly...

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Sep 25, 2007)

Yep I do! last time I did was in a tiger moth. 


TPBM slept in by accident recently...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 26, 2007)

I haven't slept in by accident yet, I try not to.



Lucky13 said:


> Is there ANYTHING else but MOPAR??
> 
> TPBM wish they had a 1970 Hemi Cuda Convertible with a four on the floor.



Gotta agree with you lucky, My dream car is a 1968 Dodge Super Bee GSS, I would love the 572 HEMI option.

TPBM thinks that the HEMI is the greatest racing engine ever made


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 26, 2007)

Not just that, THE greatest engine ever made....

I'd love a 1968 Dodge Charger a' la Bullitt myself mate.....

TPBM is right now thinking about swmbo....


----------



## ccheese (Sep 26, 2007)

SWMBO ?? Sleep With My Brother's Oldlady ? I dont think so....

TPBM will explain SWMBO.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 26, 2007)

She Who Must Be Obeyed.....

TPBM is a fan of The Big Sleep, The Malteser Falcon and other flicks in the same genre.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 26, 2007)

You're putting me on ..... right ? And I remember those flics. The Great
Gatsby, This Gun For Hire, Murder, Inc. and a lot more....

TPBM never saw black white TV

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 26, 2007)

Oh yes. We went to color in 1965.

TPBM couldn't text message on his cell phone if his life depended on it.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Sep 26, 2007)

You are correct. My cell phone does NOT take pictures, has NO games
installed and does NOT play music. It's sole purpose in life is to make a
phone call ! Odd, right ? I don't know if it will let me do a text message
or not.

TPBM is left handed

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 26, 2007)

ccheese said:


> You're putting me on ..... right ? And I remember those flics. The Great
> Gatsby, This Gun For Hire, Murder, Inc. and a lot more....
> 
> TPBM never saw black white TV
> ...



Nope, I love movies like those.....

I'm right handed.

TPBM wish that we had todays pay check and the prices of the 60's....


----------



## ccheese (Sep 26, 2007)

Yes..... the prices of the 40's were better... Loaf of bread .15 cents, qt of
milk.15 cents. Gallon of gas, about .18 to .20 cents. A double feature
Saturday afternoon western movie... ten cents !!! Geeze I miss those days.

TPBP remembers when $1.50 an hour was a good wage......

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 26, 2007)

Nope I sure dont.

TPBM remembers how great it was to live in Europe before the Dollar went to ****.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 26, 2007)

Yep I do

TPBM longs for their old currency instead of the [email protected]#$$! euro


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 26, 2007)

Yes I do. I long for the Dollar to get stronger again and I long for the Deutsch Mark as well.

TPBM will tell us what they had for dinner tonight.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 26, 2007)

Dinner is still three hours away, but I am taking my lady out. We're going
to The Red Lobster. I will probably have the fried shrimp and she may have
the broiled flounder.

TPBM will cook out on the patio, tonight.

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 26, 2007)

Pork blade steaks on the grill.

TPBM wonders what the hell is a pork blade steak.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 26, 2007)

Nope sure dont.

TPBM had some Octopus tonight.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 26, 2007)

Never had ochopussy. If its like squid, I wouldn't like it. Usually over cooked to taste like a rubberband.

TPBM likes squid.


----------



## Becca (Sep 26, 2007)

WELL, I do ONE in particular..but the rest I find too chewy for my taste.


TPBM would like Italian sausage, grilled. WIth Onions and peppers..and marinara..


----------



## ccheese (Sep 26, 2007)

Yes I would like that, but will settle for the shrimp...

TPBM wanted to be a fireman...

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 26, 2007)

When I was 5.

TPBM wanted to be an astronaut.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 26, 2007)

I think every kid wanted to be an astroanut.

Now back to the Octopus and squid. If it is rubbery and to chewy then it is cooked wrong. It should be tender and a knife should slide through it like butter. I had some great Octopus tonight. The tentacles were about as round as my wrist and the suction cups were about the size of a quarter! Damn it was good and marinated just right and then thrown on the grill.

TPBM find that ing.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 26, 2007)

Not at all Adler....never tried it. But I don't like fish as a whole anyway..

TPBM has a family crest.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 26, 2007)

Absolutely..... The Cheeseman/Cheesman's came from merry ole England.
We've traced them to 1788 !

TPBM thinks I'm BS'in......


----------



## Becca (Sep 26, 2007)

Nope..you have mentioned being into geneology, before..I believe you. 

and Adler..what texture does it have..?? Is it mushy?? I can't imagine it NOT chewy..like calamari.

TPBM knows the 'Spongebob Squarepants' themesong.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 26, 2007)

No I hate Spongebob.



Les' Bride said:


> and Adler..what texture does it have..?? Is it mushy?? I can't imagine it NOT chewy..like calamari.[/quote[
> 
> No it is not mushy. It is firm but very tender. Calamari is not supposed to be chewy either. If you make it right it is very tender and firm but not chewy or rubbery.
> 
> TPBM has been doing paperwork for the last few hours.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 26, 2007)

Paper? What's that?

TPBM is working in a virtual world.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 26, 2007)

Ain't working in *any* world.

TPBM is watching the Dems debate.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hell no.

TPBM has faithfully watched debates on either side.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 26, 2007)

Don't blame you Matt. Ain't watched any myself.

TPBM is staying up late tonight.

TO


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 26, 2007)

No, off to bed early for me.

TPBM is an early riser.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 26, 2007)

Oh yea.... the Navy taught me that.... up at (or before) 0600....
even on the week-ends !

TPBM watched "The Unit" last night and is wondering how it will work out.

Charles


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Sep 26, 2007)

I didn't. But how does it work out?

TPBM would like to go rock climbing.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 27, 2007)

Naaaah.... But I'd love to go to the rockies anyway...

TPBM thinks that todays youth lack in respect.


----------



## Bf109_g (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah I do think that today's youth lack respect.

TPBM wants to do a remake of their favourite war film with themselves as the main character.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 27, 2007)

Not really, I'm no actor

TPBM has been fishing recently


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 27, 2007)

Have done that since I was a kiddo.....

TPBM would like to travel the full length of the old Route 66. And do so in an old 40's or 50's car.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 27, 2007)

That would be nice lucky

TPBM misses the days of factory sponsored drag racing


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 27, 2007)

I sure do.....

TPBM would like to take time off and camp for some weeks. Travel on horseback and sleep under the stars.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 27, 2007)

I wouldn't mind it

TPBM watches overhaulin'


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 27, 2007)

overhaulin'  Huh 

TPBM never tires of watching the movie "Casablanca".

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 27, 2007)

Truly one of the classics.....

TPBM used to play with actionman.


----------



## mkloby (Sep 27, 2007)

Who is actionman?

TPBM still has their old action figures and toys.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 27, 2007)

No, I blew all of them up.

TPBM still *plays* with their old action figures and toys.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Sep 27, 2007)

I never had any of them......

TPBM is free of debt.....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 27, 2007)

If it wasn't for a small detail, 3 kids college tuition, that would be true.

TPBM loves to surf.

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 27, 2007)

I wish I could......

TPBM is a surf dude though.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 27, 2007)

No, not really. That "pipeline" frightens me....

TPBM is thinking pasta for supper....

Charles


----------



## mkloby (Sep 27, 2007)

Actually I am. Those Betty Crocker Bowl Appetits are awesome to bring to base. Just add water and nuke. Not that it compares to actual real pasta dishes, but it's not bad for quick food.

TPBM will state their favorite beer.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 27, 2007)

BBC (Basic Bud in a can).

TPBM drinks Jack.

TO


----------



## mkloby (Sep 27, 2007)

I used to shoot whiskey a lot - commonly jack. Haven't done that in quite a while.

TPBM will reveal their plans for the weekend.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 27, 2007)

To do feck all.....

TPBM is looking at a busy weekend though.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 27, 2007)

Got a meeting in Richmond, Va. on Sat. and will do things around the house
on Sunday. Nothing big.....

TPBM will have to work Saturday.....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Sep 27, 2007)

ccheese said:


> Got a meeting in Richmond, Va. on Sat. and will do things around the house
> on Sunday. Nothing big.....
> 
> TPBM will have to work Saturday.....
> ...



Nope, my wave is gone so I'll be alone with the little guy (3 years old). Should be fun.

TPBM has grown up kids


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yep.....me, myself and I.

TPBM prefer to live out in the country rather in the town.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes I would (but I don't). I'd love to have a house in the middle of about
ten acres. 

TPBM pours his tea in the saucer to let it cool..

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't drink tea, the closest thing I drink to that is ice coffee

TO, overhaulin' is a show where chip foose and a team of mechanics transform beater cars to show cars in 7 days for a deserving owner and they usually prank them in the process.

TPBM thinks that tito ortiz needs another beatdown form chuck liddell


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 28, 2007)

Who needs what now??

TPBM will now tell me the story.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't know it.....

Maybe TPBM does....

Charles


----------



## Becca (Sep 28, 2007)

Are those UFC fighters?? I don't know, really. I'd rather all my fighting be confined to hockey games. 



TPBM is a hockey fan.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes, I like Hockey. High School and College. Pro hockey needs to change to a Olympic size rink as far as I'm concerned.
And to answer Cheez's unaswered question, I am Left handed.

TPBM is fed up with professional sports and thier premodonna athletes.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 28, 2007)

Nope I love sports. Football, Football (Soccer) and Hockey.

TPBM has never experienced a World Cup in the nation hosting it.


----------



## twoeagles (Sep 28, 2007)

Nope. I have never even met anyone who has been at a world cup match!

TPBM is hoping, like me, that Navy beats Air Force tomorrow.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 28, 2007)

I really dont care but actually I would rather have Air Force win.

TPBM is getting drunk tonight.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 28, 2007)

Naaah.....don't think so.

TPBM gets drunk easily.

And GOOOO NAVY!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nope, but it would probably save me a bit of cash if I did.

TPBM likes Bourbon Whiskey.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 28, 2007)

No..... I'm a card carrying drunk....

TPBM likes saddle shoes...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 28, 2007)

??

TPBM think that the original Ocean's 11 is WAY better than the later version.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 28, 2007)

Lucky 13.... you don't know what saddle shoes are ?


If you're referring to the "Rat Pack"..... absolutely. Sinatra and his boys
were good and what they did........ on or off screen !

TPBM falls asleep in front of the TV

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 28, 2007)

ccheese said:


> Lucky 13.... you don't know what saddle shoes are ?
> 
> 
> If you're referring to the "Rat Pack"..... absolutely. Sinatra and his boys
> ...



I don't.....I think.....

Sometimes I have done that.

TPBM is a blood donor.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 28, 2007)

Nope.... I'm too old.. Too old for jury duty, too

TPBM has had jury duty.....

Charles


----------



## mkloby (Sep 28, 2007)

I got nabbed for it a couple years ago, but just sent it back declaring active duty service.

TPBM is planning a trip somewhere.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 28, 2007)

Yep, planning on flying to Columbus, Ohio in the morning for the Gathering Of Mustangs and Legends Airshow.

TPBM wishes he could come along to the show.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 28, 2007)

I do indeed. I haven't been to a _decent_ air show in a couple of years.

TPBM sees several air shows a year.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 28, 2007)

I usually manage two.... One at NAS Oceana and one at NAS Norfolk.
Can't seem to make it to Langley AFB.

TPBM is extremely tired, tonight...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Sep 29, 2007)

Don't know, it's still morning here at this time.

TPBM is going to have a party tonight


----------



## Bf109_g (Sep 29, 2007)

No way, Marcel, even though I'm 18.

TPBM has been to NAS Miramar (the old home of the TOP GUN school)


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 29, 2007)

Nope. sorry...

TPBM has a relative that fought in WWI


----------



## Heinz (Sep 29, 2007)

I have at least 3 I can think of maybe more. 


TPBM has nothing to do tonight ( Saturday )


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 29, 2007)

Stayin' in tonight to chill....

TPBM is having a pub crawl though.....


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 29, 2007)

Nope. Easy night at home.

TPBM likes lager better than ale.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 29, 2007)

Yes I do.

TPBM has spent too much time at the computer and needs a break.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 29, 2007)

Yes I do.

TPBM would like a break from their family for a few days.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes I do

Les'bride is the person who got it right. Chuck Liddell and Titio Ortiz are UFC fighters

TPBM wishes their car had a blower on it


----------



## ccheese (Sep 30, 2007)

Nah ! That poor truck would burn up the tires with a blower

TPBM is going to sleep in on Sunday morn.....

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 30, 2007)

it is sunday now around 3pm

BTW cchesse love the siggy

TPBM has basic cable


----------



## ccheese (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks SE.... I love it !

Hmm... Basic ? I donno.... we have Fios (Fibre Optic) from Verizon,
and I do have 5 HBO channels for a total of 374 channels. 

TPBM is planning a big Sunday dinner....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 30, 2007)

Wouldn't say that....

TPBM has already started to plan this years christmas.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 30, 2007)

Nah.... I don't do anything til Christmas eve. Don't have any kids nearby,
so it's just the two of us. Houselights and a small tree.

TPBM stayed out very late last night.

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nope early to bed with the wifey. 

TPBM hates the holiday "hooplah".


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep.....

They start the (censored) christmas hysteria in (censored) midsummer...

TPBM has a very long christmas list this year.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 30, 2007)

Nope, we do "Sinterklaas" at December the 5th, so no presents for me on Christmas.

TPBM doesn't like to go to work tomorrow


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 30, 2007)

Who the hell does?  If it was so much damn fun, we would work for free.

TPBM thinks that the Europeans have more holidays and vacation time per year.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 30, 2007)

Not nearly enough mate.....

TPBM was one of "them" in school.....football team etc.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 30, 2007)

No.  I was one of those.

TPBM hates jocks and will tell us why.


----------



## mkloby (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't hate jocks - playing sports is great fun... professional sports have gotten quite "ghetto" in the past decade.

TPBM misses the days when baseball scores were 3-2 instead of 13-9.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 30, 2007)

I do recall when a good baseball game was a "pitcher's duel".
A one run seperation was common....

TPBM don't like baseball....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 30, 2007)

Like baseball, but I love football.

TPBM loves to buy a round at his favorite pub.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Sep 30, 2007)

I keep getting into the drinking end of this, and I do not imbibe !
But, TO, you are correct.... I do not have to drink to buy, do I ?

TPBM can't get enough......

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 30, 2007)

Can't get enough? It's my only vice.

That's right Charles, you don't have to drink to buy a round.

TPBM would NEVER cheat on his wife/girlfriend.

TO


----------



## mkloby (Sep 30, 2007)

Never - why would you get married if you didn't plan on being faithful?

TPBM owns a boat


----------



## ccheese (Sep 30, 2007)

OK, TO....next one's on me....

Yes, I do.... A "Snark" eleven foot day sailer. Seats two comfortably.

TPBM Doesn't like to be on the water.....

Charles


----------



## mkloby (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm not sure - I like the water but I'm a pus and deathly afraid of sharks. When you're flying around Pensacola you can see sharks in the water  

TPBM is saving up for something and will reveal


----------



## ccheese (Sep 30, 2007)

Funny you should mention that. I need new hearing aids..... I havn't
decided which one's to get, I like the small computer versions. $2,500.00
EACH !

TPBM has selective hearing.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 1, 2007)

What?

TPBM took tapdance lessons.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 1, 2007)

No.... did take a couple of years on the piano, tho. Still can't play.

TPBM did not want to get out of bed, this Monday morning...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nope, but had to.....

TPBM still listen to Sade and Gloria Estafan And The Miami Sound Machine...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 1, 2007)

Still?? wtf

TPBM was insulted by Lucky's TPBM.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 1, 2007)

Errmmmm......he was???

TPBM will now try to rectify this slight problem.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 1, 2007)

They tell me if you ignore a problem, it will go away.

TPBM doesn't share my view....

Charles


----------



## mkloby (Oct 1, 2007)

Sometimes - many problems people create for themselves in their own heads. However, that would be terrible advice for more worldly problems, such as late bills 

TPBM is interested in psychology


----------



## ccheese (Oct 1, 2007)

Nah.... My shrink thinks I'm over worked, under paid, and overfed.

TPBM wonders why mkloby changed his avatar. (I like the Osprey better)

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 1, 2007)

Not really....cheeseman. Never been a fan of the Osprey.

TPBM is though.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 1, 2007)

Heck yeah.

TPBM thinks it reflects mkloby's helicopter training that is underway.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep, but I liked the Osprey as well 

TPBM believes it's the Statue of Liberty in Paris instead of NY that's in MKloby's Avatar


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nope.

TPBM is thankful that the French gave the US Ms. Liberty.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, no, eh yes, eh, I don't care

TPBM believes TPAH has never been in NY


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 1, 2007)

What the.....sneaky, Marcel.

Oooh, eerrrmmm.....

TPBM has been to Yorktown.....the battlefield not the ship.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 1, 2007)

Nope, haven't been to either the ship or the battlefield.

TPBM always goes to Amsterdam for weed when visiting the Netherlands


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 1, 2007)

Never been to the Netherlands....sorry Marcel. I don't smoke weed either.

TPBM has though.....


----------



## Marcel (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep I did, once when I was about 16. Didn't understand what the fuss was al about. Didn't like it, I rather have a beer.

TPBM is a real party animal


----------



## ccheese (Oct 1, 2007)

In my younger days, perhaps....

TPBM likes to walk his dog.....

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 1, 2007)

My dog died when I was a boy.

TPBM insists on having animals in their clean house.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 1, 2007)

Don't have any house pets. I do feed on squirrel quite regularly, I call 
him "Hungry Ned". He likes me.... But he loves peanut butter on a Ritz
cracker !

TPBM think's I'm nuts....

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes I do. I suppose you would feed a rat if it was dressed in a tux?

TPBM hates squirrels.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 1, 2007)

I like the red mist they make when a .270 round burns on through

TPBM

has a dickie doo (thats when your belly sticks out farther than your dickie do)


----------



## ccheese (Oct 1, 2007)

No way, Jose. I stay right around 135 lbs..... a slim trim, lean, mean
fighting machine.

TPBM thinks I'm full of it..... He weighed 135 when he went to grammar
school !

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nope. Don't think you are full of it. And yes I did.

TPBM wonders what year a huge technology leap in propulsion will occur.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 1, 2007)

Gee.... I donno.... how much faster can we go ? 
"Warp seven, Mr. Sulu" !

TPBM Remembers the original Star Trek.....

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 1, 2007)

The best Star Trek. Even as campy as it was.

TPBM hates William Shatner.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 2, 2007)

Can't say that I do.....

TPBM also collect stamps.....


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 2, 2007)

Nope. I collect (buy) model planes. 

TPBM finds inaccuracies in every movie that they watch (I know I do...)


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 2, 2007)

Not every movie, but it happens.....

TPBM took ballet lessons.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 2, 2007)

No..... not my cup of tea...

TPBM forgot to do something.....

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah I forgot to light up my grill and make my Porterhouse Steak. Oh well now is better than never.

TPBM hates techies that dont know what they are doing.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 2, 2007)

Stimmt. I had a robot technician today screwing up maintenance on a liquid handling system by doing stupid things. Hell, the thing was working until the maintenance check. Sometimes I wonder if we could do without them and just caal if something breaks.

TPBM wonders why a system handles liquid


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 2, 2007)

Huh? Any "system"?

TPBM has played Dungeons and Dragons.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 2, 2007)

Nope,

TPBM played Leisure Suit Larry on his old 8088


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes I have.

TPBM had a Comodor 64 as there first computer.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 2, 2007)

How did you know

TPBM thinks the Comodore Amiga was the greatest computer ever


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 2, 2007)

I haven't even seen one. 

TPBM hates Windows Vista.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2007)

Have not tried it yet.

TPBM will tell us there worst vice.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 2, 2007)

Drinking.

TPBM will tell us theirs.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 3, 2007)

I would have to say drinking as well

TPBM's NFL team is doing quite well at the moment


----------



## ccheese (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't have a NFL team... not a football fan, My worse vice was also
drinking.

TPBM is behind on his "honey-do's".

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 3, 2007)

Nope......

TPBM allways plan ahead for each years Valentines Day.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 3, 2007)

Nope..... Just write one to my Mrs. and I hand it to her to save postage.

TPBM doesn't believe in gambling...

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 3, 2007)

I believe in it. I just don't participate. Gambling is for fools or the adventurous.

TPBM thinks that Indian casinos should be banned.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 3, 2007)

I dont think they should be banned but I think they are letting it get in the way of there history, tradition and culture.

TPBM has been skydiving.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 3, 2007)

Nope no skydiving for me, but I did take a flying lesson over the handlebars of my Motorcycle once if that counts.

TPBM has had body parts broken/damagaed in a bike accident.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 3, 2007)

By a bike I assume you mean a motorcycle. No.... never been on one.
Broke both ankles in an aircraft "mishap", tho..

TPBM hates to go shopping with his Mrs.

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 3, 2007)

Most of the time yes.

TPBM has the house to themselves for the next week.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 3, 2007)

No.... Just Thursday through Monday.... Wife will be outta town...

TPBM thinks the party's at my house !

Charles


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 3, 2007)

Is it really, Charles? 

TPBM thinks they have the best personal signature out of all of us.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't know about being "the best". However I am very pleased with the
job Wurger did for me. Wonder where he dug up the face of the 
transceiver for the background ?

TPBM drinks his booze with no ice.....

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 3, 2007)

Depends on the liquor. I have a taste for Yukon Jack, no ice.

TPBM has no idea what the heck I'm talking about.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 3, 2007)

You are correct.... what is Yukon Jack ? I do know about the straight up,
tho.

TPBM is staying out late tonight, amd may hate himself in the morning.

Charles


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 3, 2007)

nope... last night i went to a Dio concert with the original Black Sabbath members in the band... two days before that I saw Jimmy Buffet in concert... Stayed out late last 4 nights!

I'm beat!


TPBM

hates to dance


----------



## Heinz (Oct 3, 2007)

yup. I don't dance I rock 

TPBM has watched MOnty Python recently....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 4, 2007)

Not for a few years I'm afraid....

TPBM watches Happy Days, and think that the Fonz is cool.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 4, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> nope... last night i went to a Dio concert with the original Black Sabbath members in the band... two days before that I saw Jimmy Buffet in concert... Stayed out late last 4 nights!



Almost the original Black Sabbath, but not quite...

Ozzy is the original singer not Dio, and Ward the original drummer is not a part of the Heaven and Hell band and tour.

Is a great show though still. Dio is an amazing singer. I saw him with the Heaven and Hell tour when they were in Europe this summer and then I also saw Dio years ago on his own tour! 

RAINBOW IN THE DARK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

 


Okay and now as for the last one there. Yeah I did enjoy watching Happy Day's back in the day.

TPBM might be going to the Oktoberfest this weekend.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 4, 2007)

No, going to London tomorrow.

TPBM will drive more than 120 km/h in his car tomorrow


----------



## ccheese (Oct 4, 2007)

I have no idea how fast 120 km/h is. My speedo reads in MPH,
and I rarely go over 65 MPH.

TPBM knows I don't like the metric system.

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nope, nor do I care.

TPBM wishes that their grass was green year round.


----------



## Heinz (Oct 4, 2007)

yep however it won't happen. Its green right now but soon it will go brown and become dust!

TPBM has been drag racing recently....


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 5, 2007)

Nope, sorry Heinz. 

TPBM is told that they spend too much time on the forum.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Oct 5, 2007)

No....... not really why are you ???? 
TPBM is dreading the return of school in approximatly 2 days.... I know i am....


----------



## ccheese (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry, no.... My school days ended in 1950 !

TPBM forgot to do something, yesterday....

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes I did, not enough study!
( 3 weeks left for good, woo )


TPBM needs to kickstart their fitness level...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes I do. Well, actually I have.

TPBM is a gym rat.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 5, 2007)

No I dont work out eneogh.

TPBM thanked a veteran today.


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, I did Alder. I silently thanked my deceased great-grandfather for his service during World War One. 

TPBM has been to the Vietnam wall in Washington.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 5, 2007)

I have on 2 different occasions.

TPBM is planning a vacation in another country.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 5, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Almost the original Black Sabbath, but not quite...
> 
> Ozzy is the original singer not Dio, and Ward the original drummer is not a part of the Heaven and Hell band and tour.
> 
> .



Ward was there but didn't play he signed and dated my friends ticket stubs.. he was helping produce the show... It was a good time Alice Cooper actually kicked ass!

...


Not vacation but I'm aggressively looking for jobs abroad!
TPBM
Has intentionally killed a mammal larger than a dog


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 5, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> Ward was there but didn't play he signed and dated my friends ticket stubs.. he was helping produce the show... It was a good time Alice Cooper actually kicked ass!



Cool I did not know that Ward was producing the show. Both times I have seen Alice Cooper he kicked ass. I really like his music and his shows.

...




comiso90 said:


> Not vacation but I'm aggressively looking for jobs abroad!



What kind of work are you looking for.



comiso90 said:


> TPBM
> Has intentionally killed a mammal larger than a dog



Yes I have. I have been hunting many times.

TPBM is drinking a few beers tonight.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 5, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> What kind of work are you looking for.
> .



I'm a video producer, director, editor, cameraman, writer... any job in a fun place that pays.... i gotta sell my house first. AFRTS?
....

Probably an obscene amount of Jim Beam and Coke... unless I go to the Fair with an Ex-girlfriend
TPBM

would like to hook up with an ex-girlfriend


----------



## ccheese (Oct 5, 2007)

Never had an ex-girlfriend. Edna Mae has been my one and only......

TPBM hates paperwork.....

Charles


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 5, 2007)

Charles, if you include schoolwork as paperwork, then yes.

TPBM was teacher's pet when they were at school.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 5, 2007)

Nope, I was a ghost.....

TPBM hate/hated gymnastics in school....


----------



## ccheese (Oct 5, 2007)

No... I was pretty good. Probably weighed about 80 lbs in Jr. High. I would
do the rope climb like a monkey !

TPBM was a "jock" in high school...

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 6, 2007)

Nope I sure was not. I was with the Metal Heads in High School. 

TPBM got drunk last night.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 6, 2007)

Not hardly, Chris...... "Metal Heads" ????? Heavy Metal ???

TPBM with explain "Metal Heads"...

Charles


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't know what that means, Charles. 

TPBM hates officers.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 6, 2007)

Absolutely not. Water seeks it's own level. You are what you are.

TPBM begs to differ.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 6, 2007)

No, not exactly. They're simply idiots who happen to make a bit more money than I do, that's all. 

TPBM is an officer who takes offence, and who would have me up on charges if he/she had half the chance. 

(I doubt it.)


Incidentally ccheese, a "metal head" is someone who happens to be into heavy metal music, if that clears anything up.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2007)

No I was an NCO not an officer.

TPBM is ready for some Football today.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 7, 2007)

nope seasons over

TPBM like me is excited that ford won 1-2-3 at Bathurst today (probably only aussies will know this one)


----------



## Heinz (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm not excited as such. Happy though that Lowndes got up there again 
Also was hoping Johnson could do something aswell he deserves a lot.
Courtney is the most overrated driver I've seen to be frank and doesnt deserve the attention he gets.

TPBM is sad its Sunday afternoon...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2007)

Nope because today is NFL week 5 and I have tomorrow off because of a Holliday.

TPBM is going to fire up the grill today.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm afraid not...I don't own one.

TPBM is pissed off because how their team play....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes I am. The 49ers are a better team than last year, yet cant seem to get any offense going this year.

TPBM will be going to the worlds largest technical museum in a few weeks.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 7, 2007)

Nope.... I don't even know where it is Adler. 

TPBM would like to ride the Orient Express.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2007)

I have ridden it actually. Up until this year its regular scheduled travel was from Paris to Vienna (it has not gone all the way to Istanbul in years) and it would stop in Stuttgart on the way. We took the train to Vienna awhile back and spent the weekend in Vienna. 

TPBM would like to take the QE2 to America.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 7, 2007)

Wouldn't mind to try QE2 for a round trip....I think. 

TPBM wish that they had enough money to have their own "business jet".


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2007)

Who doesn't? I would rather pilot one though.

TPBM has something exciting to tell us.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 7, 2007)

No... this is a stay at home, relax with the NASCAR race on Sunday
kinda weekend.

TPBM wishes it would rain (I know I do)

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2007)

Nope becaues I am firing up my grill.

TPBM does not understand how racing a car in circles like in Nascar can be fun.


----------



## F4F Wildcat (Oct 7, 2007)

Nope, rained a day or two ago.

TPBM likes chocolate. (I know I do!)


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, I can't argue with that....

TPBM has been to Reno Air Races.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 7, 2007)

No... would really like to go, tho. 

TPBM likes to dance...

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 7, 2007)

Can't say that I have

TPBM watches heroes


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 7, 2007)

cchesse you beat me

TPBM listens to frank sinatra


----------



## ccheese (Oct 7, 2007)

One of my favorite singers ! Love his "Old Man River"

TPBM don't like the old time favorites....

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't really listen to them

TPBM knows what a 427 SOHC is


----------



## Heinz (Oct 7, 2007)

Yup!
Brutal engine!


TPBM is trying to start a new book.....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 8, 2007)

yes I am but I'm trying to find the right one

TPBM is ill


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 8, 2007)

Nope....

TPBM would love to do a couple of laps on Nürburgring the WHOLE track....


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 8, 2007)

eh...

TPBM would like to know what car Lucky 13 is thinking about on Nurburgring. My Toyota minivan would be less than impressive.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 8, 2007)

Ford GT40, Lola T70, Ferrari 330P4, Porsche 917......whatever you want.

These cars makes TPBM begin to drool...


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 8, 2007)

I drool all the time 
TPBM wants to become a professional Dog Massuese


----------



## Aussie1001 (Oct 8, 2007)

what in hells name is that.....
TPBM speaks fluent Aussie.....


----------



## Heinz (Oct 8, 2007)

bloody oath cobber.........



TPBM is watching rain hit their windows....


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 9, 2007)

It ain't raining in NZ, Heinz. 

TPBM watches Top Gear


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 9, 2007)

no I do not

TPBM watches american chopper


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 9, 2007)

I do nothing of the sort.....

TPBM is a soap opera fan....


----------



## Heinz (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh yea can't thru my day without knowing whether so n so really died........... honestly they are a parody of themselves.

TPBM is feeling wired from coffee!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 9, 2007)

Gotta have a caffeine fix every morning.

TPBM is a disappointed Yankee fan (I am).

TO


----------



## ccheese (Oct 9, 2007)

Being (originally) from Baltimore, I was an Oriole fan....

TPBM was disapointed in the Talladega race finish....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2007)

Nope did not care either way. 

TPBM has some rather nice bottles of Irish Whiskey


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 9, 2007)

I have Jameson... I like it. I'm not sure it's very respected in The Old World though.

TPBM

Likes fat chicks


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2007)

No I do not. I also have a bottle of Jamesons as well. I like it too.

TPBM has met a new and interesting person and will tell us about him or her.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 9, 2007)

We had a new person join our A.A. group last week. A young lady of about
17..... Yea, seventeen and an alcoholic, prostitute, shop-lifter, drop-out
and jail-bird. This gal has a story to tell. Sexual abuse by almost every
male in her family. But..... she's coming out of it. With a little luck she
will be a good citizen...... in time.

TPBM has never met an alcoholic.....

Charles


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 9, 2007)

That is true Charles. Very true (even though in New Zealand, you can drink when you are eighteen)

TPBM was in the armed forces and preformed an act of bravery.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 10, 2007)

Nope

TPBM watches dog the bounty hunter


----------



## Aggie08 (Oct 10, 2007)

No, those shows hurt my brain. 

TPBM has seen every episode of futurama at least 8 times, but still watches it when its on.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 10, 2007)

if you said the simpsons then yes, futurama no.

TPBM owns a motorcycle


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 10, 2007)

I wish..... 

TPBM owns a speed boat.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 10, 2007)

Not any more. Sold my boat nine years ago.

TPBM collects aviation art.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Oct 10, 2007)

I don't really "collect" it, I have some and admire it....

TPBM is a vegan....

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 10, 2007)

Nope I need my bloody red meat.

TPBM is ready to retire.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 10, 2007)

Retired 16 months ago.

TPBM will never retire.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Oct 10, 2007)

You are probably right, TO, I'm 73 now and still work full time.

TPBM likes to wear a shirt tie...

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 10, 2007)

On some occasions.

TPBM has just detected a virus on there computer.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 10, 2007)

No.... thank goodness....


Charles


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 10, 2007)

No, Alder. We've got a virus scan programme. 

TPBM has the most posts in the TPBM forum.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 10, 2007)

No.... that title goes to Adler (I think)

TPBM speaks more than one language..

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 10, 2007)

I do. I speak German and English.

TPBM has been thinking about getting a reptile as a pet.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 10, 2007)

Not in this life time......

TPBM knows who said, “Who knows…..what evil…. lurks, in the hearts of men….? 

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 10, 2007)

The Shadow??

TPBM is gonna tell us their favorite movie quote.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm proud of you Lucky13.....

Oh yea.... When Rhett said "Frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn"

TPBM will tell us what movie and who said it....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 10, 2007)

Clark Gable in "Gone with the Wind".

TPBM would rather watch a movie than read a book.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice going, TO

Yes..... a good war movie, or a good aviation movie.

TPBM remembers the "old" war/aviation movies.....

Charles


----------



## Aussie1001 (Oct 10, 2007)

No can't say i do.....
TPBM has had a death threat recently.....


----------



## Heinz (Oct 11, 2007)

Actually seriously. About 10 months ago. If i ever get my hands on em...........


TPBM is going watch some live music tonight...


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 11, 2007)

If you include watching live concerts on Juice TV on SKY Digital, then yes.

TPBM wants to design their own fighter jet.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 11, 2007)

No. I'll leave that to the experts.

TPBM needs a new phone.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 11, 2007)

Nope happy with both of mine.

TPBM wants to buy a new big screen flat screen.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Oct 11, 2007)

Don't spend much time in front of a TV but sure ill have one....
TPBM is a vegitarian.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 11, 2007)

Is that like a vegetarian?  Vegitarian or vegetarian, the answer is no.

TPBM is an accomplished painter.

TO


----------



## Heinz (Oct 11, 2007)

I can paint walls? 
Actually my father is an amateur artist...




TPBM is having a good piece of steak for dinner tonight...


----------



## Aussie1001 (Oct 11, 2007)

Had one last night, no my parents are going off tonight so i will probably have canned something or other.....

TPBM will tell me in one word what they would say if the world would end in 10 seconds.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2007)

Ididn'tdoit.......

TPBM would like to travel in space.


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah, I'd like to do that, Lucky.

TPBM can do a Don Corleone impression.


----------



## Aggie08 (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes, but not well, and you can't tell its him until I tell you.  This cat does it better than me.

TPBM thinks that movie is sixteen kinds of badass.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 12, 2007)

to tell you the truth I have not seen it, although its on my to-watch list

TPBM has seen the godfather (and its sequels)


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 12, 2007)

Seen 'em all. I and II are all-time greats; III is so-so.

TPBM has seen a UFO and swears that it is not of this earth.

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2007)

Many, many, many, many.....blue moons ago. About the time when some people here still were nothing but a colony....

TPBM takes part in battle reenactments....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2007)

Sneaky.....TO!

Never seen an UFO.....

TPBM takes part in battle reenactments....


----------



## ccheese (Oct 12, 2007)

No.... don't care for them

TPBM likes Westerns and War Movies....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes...They are my favorites.

TPBM likes to quote famous lines from movies.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't know about quoting them, but I remember quite a few.

Like Arnold Schwarzenegger's , "I'll be back !"

TPBM likes fish chips.....

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Oct 13, 2007)

yup sure do. I don't visit big fast food chains. For me its supporting local business that counts!

TPBM intends to spend Saturday night relaxing with a good book.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2007)

.....or a good movie.

TPBM has plans that will take him to the wild side...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2007)

Nope going to watch Germany play Ireland tonight and drink a few beers or maybe a little bit of 10 year old Bushmills. Nothing special and I wont get drunk.

TPBM has an eye infection.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 13, 2007)

Nope but you do. Hope you'll feel better tomorrow

TPBM has sun shining trough his windows at this moment


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2007)

Nope it is dark and cold outside.

TPBM is watching Euro 2008 qualifiers at the moment.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2007)

Nope....

I'm watching this screen....

TPBM is certain that their country will win the championship this time....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2007)

I am certain Germany will win the Euro 2008.

TPBM is disapointed with there team.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 14, 2007)

I don't like soccer

TPBM knoes what a sump is


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 14, 2007)

Yep. Glad I don't have to have one.

TPBM has a sump for their wet basement.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 14, 2007)

Why would I need a sump pump, in Virginia Beach ? Everything is on a
slab, here. I do wish I had a basement, tho...

TPBM will spend his afternoon in front of the (NFL) tube....

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 14, 2007)

Wish I could. Off to yet another day of my boys soccer.

TPBM thinks that the Steelers are going to go far.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 14, 2007)

Not as far as teh Patriots unfortunatly.

TPBM is pissed off at there fantasy team at the moment.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 14, 2007)

Nope my football season is over

TPBM watches NASCAR religiously


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 14, 2007)

No, I don't.

TPBM is a militaria collector.

TO


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 14, 2007)

no I am not

TPBM has a whole shelf devoted to just war movies


----------



## ccheese (Oct 14, 2007)

I wish..... I do have some of the old WW-II submarine movies, with Clark
Gable, Burt Lancaster, Tyrone Power, and the he-men of the day....

TPBM remembers the old movies.....

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 14, 2007)

not really charles but I do like watching them

TPBM has some major housework to do


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 15, 2007)

Nope.....nada, nothing.....

TPBM is planning SWMBO next birthday.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 15, 2007)

SWMBO ?????

TPBM will explain SWMBO (must be teen/text language)

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Oct 15, 2007)

Hmmm I'm also no "teen" anymore

TPBM will tell us what SWMBO is


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 15, 2007)

Beats the feces out of me (and I aint lookin' in Google).

TPBM is clinically depressed.


----------



## mkloby (Oct 15, 2007)

Nah - can't say I am. Life is good.

TPBM can't go the the bathroom w/o reading material.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 15, 2007)

I try not to..... I get more reading done there than anywhere else !

TPBM delivered newspapers as a youngster....

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Oct 16, 2007)

Well junk mail, filled in for some mates at various times..


TPBM is going to a car show this weekend..


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2007)

Nope.....

TPBM was a real rascal as a kid....and sometimes it's still showing through at old age.....


----------



## ccheese (Oct 16, 2007)

Guilty as charged ! I was more than a _*rascal*_. 
I was incorrigible....

TPBM was "teacher's pet".....

Charles


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 16, 2007)

You're right, Charles. I am teacher's pet to a couple of my teachers (i.e. English, Law and Living Skills.)

And Marcel, SWMBO means "She Who Must Be Obeyed". Pretty neat, eh?

TPBM obeys their girlfriend/wife.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 16, 2007)

Sometimes..... However, you have to consider (with the wife) whether or
not you wanna sleep on the sofa.....

TPBM could care less about SWMBO....

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm married. Need I say more.

TPBM has been forced to leave their house by their wife/girlfriend.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 16, 2007)

No such luck!

TPBM hunts with a bow and arrow.

TO


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 16, 2007)

Nope. Played with one as a kid though.

TPBM will not drink municipal water from the tap.


----------



## Becca (Oct 16, 2007)

depending on the municipality.. I used to LOVE the water in the town I lived in, in Texas..growing up. It was sweet. and HEY I like SWMBO! 


TPBM has witnessed a 'donkey show'


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm not touching that.

TPBM enjoys a good rodeo.


----------



## Becca (Oct 16, 2007)

and sure.


TPBM knows what they are going to be for Halloween


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 17, 2007)

A flasher....

TPBM believes that holloween is the devils holiday.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 17, 2007)

No I do not I think it shouldn't be celebrated in Australia

TPBM hates trick or treaters


----------



## Heinz (Oct 17, 2007)

I find Halloween annoying in general. Not an Australian tradition.


TPBM is feeling inspired.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2007)

Not the slightest.....

TPBM know how to tapdance.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 17, 2007)

Of course, but that doesn't mean I can physically do it 

TPBM will explain what Halloween is all about


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 17, 2007)

Nope I don't. Another marketing holiday. And I intend to be home.

TPBM buys lots of candy for the kids.


----------



## Bullockracing (Oct 17, 2007)

By the truckload!!!

TPBM posts more than once per quarter...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 17, 2007)

I post twice.

TPBM did not realize that I clashed my posts above.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 17, 2007)

I post twice..

TPBM did not realize that I clashed my posts above.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, you're the master of Duplicate Posts...

TPBM wants to have that title as well


----------



## Marcel (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, you're the master of Duplicate Posts...

TPBM wants to have that title as well


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 17, 2007)

No I do not. 
And I do hunt with a Bow and Arrow (Longbow with Cedar Arrows)

TPBM hate Tim Burton's Nightmare Before Christmas.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 17, 2007)

I liked James and the Giant Peach better.

TPBM hated J&GP.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 17, 2007)

never really read it

TPBM has


----------



## ccheese (Oct 17, 2007)

No, not me...

TPBM reads Sports Illustrated.....

Charles


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 17, 2007)

Don't think we have that in NZ, Charles. 

TPBM buys model aircraft any time they see them for sale.


----------



## Heinz (Oct 18, 2007)

well almost 

TPBM is feeling rather tired and run down.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 18, 2007)

Indeed he does.....drained.

TPBM can't wait for the weekend.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 18, 2007)

You are correct I can not.

TPBM is going to a big concert next week.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 18, 2007)

Not hardly.... last concert I went to was the Va. Beach Symphony !!

TPBM likes "longhair"

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes I do. I have long hair.

TPBM likes dark haired women.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 18, 2007)

As a matter of fact I do.

TPBM loves electronic gadgets.

TO


----------



## Heinz (Oct 18, 2007)

Like them. Could easily do without them too.....


TPBM is digging out some old albums they haven't heard for a while...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 18, 2007)

Nope. Gave all my albums to a buddy. Miss them only sometimes. And then I think about how much a few crates of records weigh and I remember why I dumped them.

TPBM owns a turntable.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 18, 2007)

Nope....don't have space for a turntable for locomotives.....

TPBM think that I've lost it.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 18, 2007)

No I dont think you ever had it...

TPBM has carved there pumpkins.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 18, 2007)

Sure haven't. It's coming though.

TPBM uses a template to carve their pumpkins.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 18, 2007)

Nope, no Halloween for me here

TPBM uses a melon instead and wonders how he got so wet in the first place


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 18, 2007)

No Halloween here either folks....

TPBM is a serious trekkie.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, just downloaded the whole 7 series of TNG

TPBM knows captain Kirk's middle name


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 18, 2007)

Nope but I do like the Movies and also Deep Space 9 of which I own all 7 seasons.

TPBM could possibly see some snow this weekend.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 18, 2007)

No..... not with the temps up arounbd 75 - 80...

TPBM would like to ride into space...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 18, 2007)

Middle name is "T", correct

Jame Tiberius Kirk

TPBM wants to build a Wooden Lapstrake Canoe.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 18, 2007)

Oops, you guys are fast on the responses!!!


----------



## ccheese (Oct 18, 2007)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Middle name is "T", correct
> 
> Jame Tiberius Kirk
> 
> TPBM wants to build a Wooden Lapstrake Canoe.



No....but I do have a sailboat !

TPBM would like to have a Boston Whaler....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Oct 18, 2007)

Very good Buck. But which one do I have to answer to now?
Ride into space? Sure must be a wonderful sight to see the planet from outside.
A Lapstrake Canoe? what kind of canoe is that? I'll rent one rather than built one 

TPBM likes sailing


----------



## Marcel (Oct 18, 2007)

hmmm clashed posts again  Hi Charles!! You do like sailing

What's a Boston Whaler?

TPBM can tell me


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 18, 2007)

No snow. But a severe wind storm.

TPBM has their powerlines buried in their city.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, and also outside the city sometimes.

TPBM saw a tornado once


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 18, 2007)

Sure have.

TPBM has their powerlines buried in their city.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes, we do. No telephone poles to run over....

Marcel: A Boston Whaler is a very, very, nice fishing boat.

TPBM has a cable ISP hook up.....

Charles


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 18, 2007)

No, I have broadband Internet, Charles.

TPBM has watched Blackadder Goes Forth.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 18, 2007)

And loved it. Not as good as the original series however.

TPBM hates Mr. Bean.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 18, 2007)

Sorry Matt, don't know the gentleman..

TPBM will tell me about Mr. Bean

Charles


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 18, 2007)

Basically Mr. Bean is Rowan Atkinson being a big kid, Charles.

TPBM wants to learn the ways of the duplicate post.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes I would.
A lapstrake canoe is build using techniques similar to building a viking ship with ovrelapping pieces of wood to form the hull.

TPBM has not backed up his PC recently.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 18, 2007)

Thank you for reminding me.... It will be done tonight.

TPBM is hoping for a white Christmas....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 18, 2007)

I always hope for a white Christmas (Think the ACLU hopes for a white _winter festival_)?  

TPBM hates the Boston Red Sox.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Oct 18, 2007)

Not as much as the New York Yankees......

TPBM forgot to do something today.....

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Oct 19, 2007)

yes get up!

In turn was late for my first class and missed the first session.

Funny that when you turn off the alarm clock...


TPBM is feeling good because its Friday...


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 19, 2007)

Too right, Heinz. We get a three day weekend (Saturday, Sunday, Monday) and a half day on Tuesday! 

TPBM wants to live in another country, and experience a new culture.


----------



## Heinz (Oct 19, 2007)

sure do.

Want to live in Sweden one day.

Also go back to England.

TPBM has invented something in their lifetime.....


----------



## Marcel (Oct 19, 2007)

Yep I do that all the time, I'm a researcher in molecular biology and have participated in a patent or two.

TPBM doesn't know what molecular biology means


----------



## ccheese (Oct 19, 2007)

You are correct..... now ask me if I care.

TPBM thinks I need help.....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Oct 19, 2007)

Yep you do, you spend way too much time on forums 

TPBM does, too (and don't say you don't )


----------



## mkloby (Oct 19, 2007)

Probably 

TPBM saw the tornadoes that hit Pensacola yesterday on the news.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 19, 2007)

Nope, it wasn't here on the news. Must be an impressive sight thou. Here you don't get tornadoes, we have a small one about every 10 years or so somewhere in the country but that's about it. i guess we are lucky.

TPBM can sing very well


----------



## ccheese (Oct 19, 2007)

I couldn't carry a tune if it had handles !

TPBM is afraid of height .....

Charles


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 19, 2007)

Yes I am... very .. but I've parachuted 7 times.... 

TPBM 

Is going to cook a great dinner this weekend


----------



## Marcel (Oct 19, 2007)

Me? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA I'll eat it, tho.

TPBM will be hanging upside down from a parachute while playing the flute and doing an immitation of Jimmy Hendrix' Star Sprangled Banner this weekend


----------



## ccheese (Oct 19, 2007)

Only in your [email protected] dreams !

TPBM will drink too much this week-end.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 19, 2007)

Nope, no drinking for me this weekend. Am thinking of firing up the Smoker this weekend and cook up some pulled Pork, Barbequed Pork Spare Ribs, and ABT's?

TPBM knows what an ABT (Atomic Buffalo Turd) is.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 19, 2007)

I believe it was a cow present at Tsjernobil at the time of the explosion
By the way, I bought some exelent Belgian beers wich I'll drink this weekend.

TPBM will play the blues in an old pub this weekend


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 19, 2007)

Nope, not that talented.
ABT = A Jalepeno stuffed with cream cream cheese, or any other cheese, with a small sausage stuffed in, and wrapped in Bacon and smoked at low heat for a couple hours. Great stuff and good for you too, NOT.

TPBM wants to try a ABT now that I've told them what it is.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 19, 2007)

Nope,  I'll take one of those Belgian beers instead cheers.. 

TPBM will tell us the best meal he's ever had


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 19, 2007)

Any one of the Wild Game Dinners we have at our yearly Deer Camp in November. Venison, Goose, Duck , Elk, you name it we usually have a little of everything. Great food and company. Can't wait the 2 weeks until the next one!!!

TPBM would like to come along with me.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 19, 2007)

Nope. Not a wild game fan. I enjoy the mass slaughtered meats, thankyou.

TPBM has eaten alligator.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 19, 2007)

Yep in New Orleans... tastes like chicken

TPBM

Has been cow tippin


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 19, 2007)

No. Not into animal cruelty. If I'm pissed at an animal I usually kill and/or eat it.

TPBM loves squirrels running in their yard.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 19, 2007)

$#%^#$ Tree Rats!!!! I hate them little Gray, yard digging, nut burying creeps!!! Tastes good fried in Butter though.

TPBM is disturbed by my hatred of Squirrels.


----------

